# Find me a pony please HHOers...



## Michen (20 February 2020)

So my beloved Boggle is off games now for the best part of a year from a ligament injury, and I have no intention of rushing him back so looking to purchase another project (but ideally less of a project than he was!!)

Can't help but want another connie and have a couple direct from Ireland that I'm eyeing up. I'm open to pretty much anything bar a just out of training ex racer. It needs to be pretty sellable because in theory I don't want to own two in work. That said if I fell in love with it I'd be happy to full loan it out when Boggle comes back!

I won't spend more than £3,500. £4,000 at an absolute push. Which is feasible as a budget for something from Ireland. And I am struggling even with the connies I'm seeing because frankly they don't look a patch on Boggle, and I can't afford the Boggle performance flashy type ones, so thinking I need to widen the net a bit.

So for those of you with eagle eyes who fancy a bit of shopping please do pop any suggestions here! I'm in Winchester, Hants but happy to travel 3 hours or so. Really needs to be 15hh upwards!


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2020)

Pictures are pretty rubbish so you'd have to see in the flesh, but looks like the sort of critter you could make into something nice:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/.../horses-ponies/for-sale/worcestershire?page=4


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (20 February 2020)

Don't suppose you fancy backing one?   Should grow another couple inches at least, and you would need to ask for a photo without a rug on (don't know why people do this) but apparently good bloodlines and a desirable colour.
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/registered-connemara-mare/Horses/597965#

Or this guy, 6yo Connie - I quite like the front end apart from the pastern length, but can't tell much about the back end as he's been stood up badly for the photo. Looks generally weak but sounds like a fairly easy project.
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/smart-young-connie/Horses/598682#   - edited to day I cross posted with DabDab - more photos on preloved though, perhaps this is a sign


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Really like the Connie you both posted but the Pasterns...!? Aren’t they a bit disastrous?

think the mare is a bit small and young really!

I’m 10 stone and 5 foot 7 and sat here eating a cheesy pasta bake so probably need something a bit bigger 😂


----------



## Annagain (20 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Pictures are pretty rubbish so you'd have to see in the flesh, but looks like the sort of critter you could make into something nice:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119715224/smart-young-connie.html?link=/classifieds/horses-livestock/horses-ponies/for-sale/worcestershire?page=4

Click to expand...

Oh bless him. That rider looks very big on him - go and save him Michen!   At least you know he'd ok with roadworks working around all that paraphernalia!  But those pasterns do look long.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 February 2020)

Didn't realise you were so close!

Presume you use NFED?


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

annagain said:



			Oh bless him. That rider looks very big on him - go and save him Michen!   At least you know he'd ok with roadworks working around all that paraphernalia!  But those pasterns do look long.
		
Click to expand...

He looks like even more of a project than Boggle did tbh


----------



## bubsqueaks (20 February 2020)

I have a project Connie in Essex - he's a performance flashy type - very scopey & athletic - needs a confident & capable rider - full vet history disclosure. 
We will be restarting him in Spring
If youre interested I can PM you further details.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Didn't realise you were so close!

Presume you use NFED?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Haven't seen anything on there. I'm about 15 mins north of winchester, in the middle of no where!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (20 February 2020)

Possibly this mare, again however - not sure on the hind end, and possibly less of a project than you are after. Should be a good sale opportunity though if you can get her out competing. 


Or, still a 4yo but is backed and riding away, does't say what height though   - https://www.ehorses.com/connemara-g...-showjumpers-eventinghorses-bath/1887769.html


----------



## BBP (20 February 2020)

I do like the black one! He has the potential to be a stunner. He looks weak and anxious to me, I recognise the rolled back eye from early days BBP. I’d have a crack at him if I was looking for another. Not sure on the pasterns on the photos.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

bubsqueaks said:



			I have a project Connie in Essex - he's a performance flashy type - very scopey & athletic - needs a confident & capable rider - full vet history disclosure.
We will be restarting him in Spring
If youre interested I can PM you further details.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how capable and confident I guess, I did not enjoy Boggle's period of spinning, rearing and fly bucking and got a pro involved at that point. If just spicy and buzzy and a bit emotional then that's ok... please do PM me details if you think suitable.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



View attachment 41473


Possibly this mare, again however - not sure on the hind end, and possibly less of a project than you are after. Should be a good sale opportunity though if you can get her out competing.


Or, still a 4yo but is backed and riding away, does't say what height though   - https://www.ehorses.com/connemara-g...-showjumpers-eventinghorses-bath/1887769.html

Click to expand...

I saw that mare. It felt suspiciously cheap to me, sort of cheap enough to hope someone doesn't vet... I can't understand why she wouldn't be 5k plus.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Really like the Connie you both posted but the Pasterns...!? Aren’t they a bit disastrous?

think the mare is a bit small and young really!

I’m 10 stone and 5 foot 7 and sat here eating a cheesy pasta bake so probably need something a bit bigger 😂
		
Click to expand...

I like him as well but agree about the pasterns! My mare had long pasterns and I vowed never again


----------



## alexomahony (20 February 2020)

Oh I love pretending to horse shop! 

I'm not sure how you feel about coloureds - but this is lovely:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/5-forever-home-only-/Horses/597156 

Also Arabs, but she is v pretty and a beautiful colour. In Poland, but under budget so it could work:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/5-years-old-arabian-mare-endurance-prospect/Horses/595568 

Pretty mare, you'd need some body shots though:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/full-registered-irish-draught-mare/Horses/597963 

Could be lovely if you like greys:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/lovely-15-2h-gelding-/Horses/598357


----------



## DirectorFury (20 February 2020)

How about a sport-bred Section D? Hillgarth do some nice compact ones and Maesmynach do some lovely taller ones. A 3-4yo will be a fair bit under your budget.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			How about a sport-bred Section D? Hillgarth do some nice compact ones and Maesmynach do some lovely taller ones. A 3-4yo will be a fair bit under your budget.
		
Click to expand...


Actually that should have been my other no... ha. Not a welshie lover for me personally!!! Not dissing them, just not for me.


----------



## Sheep (20 February 2020)

https://www.irishhorsegateway.ie/ads/overheight-connie-gelding-100220201231/ 

There's a few in your budget on here, just putting this one cos he looks about the right height!


----------



## Marigold4 (20 February 2020)

I am near you and have an over-sized connie with Templebready lines that I am tentatiely thinking of loaning out for a while. I have another youngster to back and don't have time to ride both. She's rising seven, about 15 hh, quite square in build. Won her first Prelim with 81%, now doing Novice scoring high 60s. I've started jumping her and she won her first two little courses. But she's got a big jump and I haven't the confidence to take her further. She needs someone to get her going jumping. She's quite strong jumping but not a nasty bone in her body.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (20 February 2020)

https://www.ejcequine.co.uk/horses-15hh-irish-cob-gelding

An Irish 

Also love this one https://www.ejcequine.co.uk/horses-16hh-irish-gelding


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/brown-gelding/23866499 

No price but near enough to me or Cortez that we could go horse viewing for you


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

A few of you saw the bay I posted on my other thread. There's some videos here. Watch him try his heart out over an oxer at the end. I know he's very green, looks very stuffy but I genuinely see *something* in him. Maybe just a bay connie that reminds me of Boggle...which is not the reason to buy. 

Any thoughts anyone? Seller is testing for HWSD so waiting for that first but quite tempted.



[video]



 [/video]

[video]



 [/video]


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/brown-gelding/23866499

No price but near enough to me or Cortez that we could go horse viewing for you 

Click to expand...

Oh it’s Boggles... relation of sort. Ha. He’s nice I will message!


----------



## Sheep (20 February 2020)

He is a handsome devil!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Sheep said:



			He is a handsome devil!
		
Click to expand...

I think BP was right when she said he was more pony like than Boggle, but I bet he's a cheeky chap, I dunno- its the flarey nostrils thing! Honestly it's the reason I bought Bog!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Marigold4 said:



			I am near you and have an over-sized connie with Templebready lines that I am tentatiely thinking of loaning out for a while. I have another youngster to back and don't have time to ride both. She's rising seven, about 15 hh, quite square in build. Won her first Prelim with 81%, now doing Novice scoring high 60s. I've started jumping her and she won her first two little courses. But she's got a big jump and I haven't the confidence to take her further. She needs someone to get her going jumping. She's quite strong jumping but not a nasty bone in her body.
		
Click to expand...


Ah I'm a little hesitant to loan if I'm honest... as sort of feel there would be an end point having to give them back. But if you decide to sell please let me know albiet she prob isn't in budget!


----------



## ihatework (20 February 2020)

Flash Gorden it could easily be young/crooked/unbalanced but there is something about the way he holds himself and moves behind that would make me wary.
ETA - under saddle rather than loose (where he looks fine)

The one Rowreach linked, whilst not quite so quality, would be quite marketable in 12 months time and possibly less risky of being landed with 2 mouths to feed long term


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			Flash Gorden it could easily be young/crooked/unbalanced but there is something about the way he holds himself and moves behind that would make me wary.
ETA - under saddle rather than loose (where he looks fine)

The one Rowreach linked, whilst not quite so quality, would be quite marketable in 12 months time and possibly less risky of being landed with 2 mouths to feed long term
		
Click to expand...

I would have similar reservations about Flash, I was expecting him to move better when he was loose but he doesn't, and he's still doing the little skip behind too - there is a tension there that I'm not keen on.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			Flash Gorden it could easily be young/crooked/unbalanced but there is something about the way he holds himself and moves behind that would make me wary.
ETA - under saddle rather than loose (where he looks fine)

The one Rowreach linked, whilst not quite so quality, would be quite marketable in 12 months time and possibly less risky of being landed with 2 mouths to feed long term
		
Click to expand...

Oh no really, I thought it was just because he's tied down at his head, weak behind and just being made to kind of quietly shuffle along? There's another youtube video of him here, I think it's him anyway... make any diff? [video]



 [/video] and a really long one here... [video]



 [/video]


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I would have similar reservations about Flash, I was expecting him to move better when he was loose but he doesn't, and he's still doing the little skip behind too - there is a tension there that I'm not keen on.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that was just the tail up, excited sort of thing in that video, I wasn't seeing anything transferable between the two.

Last video I've found,  rubbish quality though. [video]



[/video]


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

Er ... that's put me off a bit more, sorry


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2020)

Contact Debbie Boylan, shes just north of Reigate, has some nice Connie's in at present,  or if not suitable,  will know of some. V straight to deal with.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Er ... that's put me off a bit more, sorry 

Click to expand...

Bummer I just assumed baby, training aid, riding etc...


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Contact Debbie Boylan, shes just north of Reigate, has some nice Connie's in at present,  or if not suitable,  will know of some. V straight to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Messaged her! Thanks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Messaged her! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hers will be at various stages in training from haltered to a good dressage level, with some in between x


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

alexomahony said:



			Oh I love pretending to horse shop!

I'm not sure how you feel about coloureds - but this is lovely:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/5-forever-home-only-/Horses/597156

Also Arabs, but she is v pretty and a beautiful colour. In Poland, but under budget so it could work:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/5-years-old-arabian-mare-endurance-prospect/Horses/595568

Pretty mare, you'd need some body shots though:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/full-registered-irish-draught-mare/Horses/597963

Could be lovely if you like greys:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/lovely-15-2h-gelding-/Horses/598357

Click to expand...

Love the grey and nearby- thanks!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 February 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/212815048737113/posts/3028416037176986


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Sheep said:



https://www.irishhorsegateway.ie/ads/overheight-connie-gelding-100220201231/ 

There's a few in your budget on here, just putting this one cos he looks about the right height!
		
Click to expand...

Have spoken to this seller, just waiting for some videos and a decent shot of him untacked...


----------



## Meredith (20 February 2020)

Re Flash.
I don’t know a great deal but I had some reservations about him but I’m afraid I can’t put it into words.
However this observation
The later videos only show left canter lead and when loose he trots right and canters left.
In the early video there is canter right but it is very contained and I don’t think it shows much.
I would not wish to influence your decision but thought to reply as others have suggested caution.
Hope Boggle is better ASAP and you find a suitable horse.


----------



## gunnergundog (20 February 2020)

Flash Gordon....I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.  He is too straight in the hind leg and back end isn't connected to the front end when ridden.  Very weak.  He hasn't been well started and will take a LOT of flat work to improve  - I don't believe flat work is your favourite subject??    If he doesn't get his way of going corrected and strengthened I can see him breaking in the future - the only question would be when.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

gunnergundog said:



			Flash Gordon....I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.  He is too straight in the hind leg and back end isn't connected to the front end when ridden.  Very weak.  He hasn't been well started and will take a LOT of flat work to improve  - I don't believe flat work is your favourite subject??    If he doesn't get his way of going corrected and strengthened I can see him breaking in the future - the only question would be when.
		
Click to expand...

Well, neither is Boggles.. and he’s fantastic! Albiet broken but hopefully unrelated! I’m not sure he’d have looked any different to Flash at that age on an Irish sales video?

But yes, I don’t want to start with a problem so thank you everyone I do appreciate the reining in 🤣🤣


----------



## Red-1 (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			A few of you saw the bay I posted on my other thread. There's some videos here. Watch him try his heart out over an oxer at the end. I know he's very green, looks very stuffy but I genuinely see *something* in him. Maybe just a bay connie that reminds me of Boggle...which is not the reason to buy.

Any thoughts anyone? Seller is testing for HWSD so waiting for that first but quite tempted.



[video]



 [/video]

[video]



 [/video]
	View attachment 41477
View attachment 41478

Click to expand...

I actually really like him! I think he will sell well if you decide to, but I actually think you would not want to part with him.

A couple of years ago I actually went to this yard to view a grey connieX in person. The horse exactly matched the description given. It was clean legged, sound, no sarcoids... just as described. It was a little greener than I had been led to believe, but that was not the fault of this yard, it was an in-between person who had not done their homework. If it had been further on as I had been told it would have been well worth buying.

The not on far enough was related to how jumpy he was. He was the sort where you could not just pull a tissue out and blow your nose, or do the girth before you get on. I was in my 50s and needed a bit more of an armchair. It had only been backed 6 weeks and had already been hunting twice, the yard was very much for getting on them and going. Flash does look tied down, but then that is because of the accelerated way he has been trained IMO. I then the raw material is good enough.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 February 2020)

Boggle look alike is my favourite by far I think his gorgeous I love his face!

I saw a few mares on Arabian lines not sure how you feel about Arabs!! One was a coloured part bred the other was a purebred just backed nice breeding but no picture both well under your budget.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I actually really like him! I think he will sell well if you decide to, but I actually think you would not want to part with him.

A couple of years ago I actually went to this yard to view in person. The horse exactly matched the description given. It was clean legged, sound, no sarcoids... just as described. It was a little greener than I had been led to believe, but that was not the fault of this yard, it was an in-between person who had not done their homework. If it had been further on as I had been told it would have been well worth buying.

The not on far enough was how jumpy he was. He was the sort where you could not just pull a tissue out and blow your nose. Do the girth before you get on. I was in my 50s and needed a bit more of an armchair. It had only been backed 6 weeks and had already been hunting twice, the yard was very much for getting on them and going.
		
Click to expand...


It's always helpful when the HHOer's whose opinions you really value differ greatly, ha! Cmon guys!


----------



## Red-1 (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			It's always helpful when the HHOer's whose opinions you really value differ greatly, ha! Cmon guys! Be positive I think likes him (Be positive, do you still like him?), YCMB where are you, and where is Adorable Alice to rip apart his conformation...
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with others that I don't like the way he moves under saddle, but having been over and ridden one from the same yard - that one moved the same and I suspected with that one too that it had been rushed compared to how we would bring them on and that was the root cause. It too was tense and holding himself against the movement, but I thought that one was sound.

It is not expensive to go on a plane to where this horse is to try him. About an hour by taxi from the airport. I think it was about £20 return on Ryanair, to Shannon f my memory serves me correct.

I did view some others that had been started slower, and they moved whilst stretching their toplines, but then they were twice the £££ for the pleasure.


----------



## Britestar (20 February 2020)

Look at Kevin Reilly on FB. Several of my friends have bought connie's off him,  and they are all very nice,  and doing well.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Britestar said:



			Look at Kevin Reilly on FB. Several of my friends have bought connie's off him,  and they are all very nice,  and doing well.
		
Click to expand...

Very expensive from him for what they are (IMO).


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I do agree with others that I don't like the way he moves under saddle, but having been over and ridden one from the same yard - that one moved the same and I suspected with that one too that it had been rushed compared to how we would bring them on and that was the root cause. It too was tense and holding himself against the movement, but I thought that one was sound.

It is not expensive to go on a plane to where this horse is to try him. About an hour by taxi from the airport. I think it was about £20 return on Ryanair, to Shannon f my memory serves me correct.

I did view some others that had been started slower, and they moved whilst stretching their toplines, but then they were twice the £££ for the pleasure.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a couple of hundred quid really, looking at the flights from London, parking, taxi etc. Wonder about sending an agent, maybe more cost effective. Any HHOers near County Clare in Ireland?!


----------



## Roxylola (20 February 2020)

I skimmed through the videos, but there seemed a vast majority of it on the left rein which concerns me.  Yes I think he looks rather sweet and yes he could be massively improved with correct work.  
His little stuffy shuffliness isn't great, he's cheap enough though.  Could be fixable or there might be other issues.  Long term is he a prospect for hard work and/or a 5 stage vetting if you sell him?  I don't know the answers and think it's a bit unfair to pull a random strangers pony to pieces so I don't want to pick holes in him.  He'd do a job I'm sure and make somebody a lovely hacking and club level friend


----------



## flying_high (20 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Contact Debbie Boylan, shes just north of Reigate, has some nice Connie's in at present,  or if not suitable,  will know of some. V straight to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

She's round the corner from me, and seems to have and compete some really nice Connie's.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Probably a couple of hundred quid really, looking at the flights from London, parking, taxi etc. Wonder about sending an agent, maybe more cost effective. Any HHOers near County Clare in Ireland?!
		
Click to expand...

Worth asking Cortez,  I'd value her opinion!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Worth asking Cortez,  I'd value her opinion!
		
Click to expand...

Already messaged her a few days ago but other end of country!


----------



## HashRouge (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Ah I'm a little hesitant to loan if I'm honest... as sort of feel there would be an end point having to give them back. But if you decide to sell please let me know albiet she prob isn't in budget!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were aiming to buy to sell? Hmmmm be honest, Bog isn't really broken is he, you're just pretending so you can get another one?


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

HashRouge said:



			I thought you were aiming to buy to sell? Hmmmm be honest, Bog isn't really broken is he, you're just pretending so you can get another one? 

Click to expand...

Yes but if I liked it i'd be able to keep it if I really wanted... if you see what I mean 

No I don't want two but if I loved the horse I'd keep it and loan it or whatnot. Always good to have a spare I imagine.

Now what's your opinion on Flash, I need a few more in the yes camp so i can do the irresponsible thing.


----------



## albeg (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/brown-gelding/23866499 

No price but near enough to me or Cortez that we could go horse viewing for you 

Click to expand...

If you were going to Bailieborough https://m.facebook.com/SmythsSportHorses/


----------



## HashRouge (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Yes but if I liked it i'd be able to keep it if I really wanted... if you see what I mean 

No I don't want two but if I loved the horse I'd keep it and loan it or whatnot. Always good to have a spare I imagine.

Now what's your opinion on Flash, I need a few more in the yes camp so i can do the irresponsible thing.
		
Click to expand...

Heh! I can see why you like him and I agree, he does have something about him. That said, I find his movement in the ridden videos slightly odd and I can't work out whether it's just a weak, unbalanced youngster (though actually, not sure how old he is!) or if there is something else going on. I wouldn't rule out going to see him, but I wouldn't buy unseen. I'm *extremely* cautious though, which probably explains why I still haven't bought another riding horse and am just sharing atm.


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

albeg said:



			If you were going to Bailieborough https://m.facebook.com/SmythsSportHorses/

Click to expand...

I’ll go anywhere to look at horses 🙂


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I’ll go anywhere to look at horses 🙂
		
Click to expand...

If you are near Cortez you are very far from Flash


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

HashRouge said:



			Heh! I can see why you like him and I agree, he does have something about him. That said, I find his movement in the ridden videos slightly odd and I can't work out whether it's just a weak, unbalanced youngster (though actually, not sure how old he is!) or if there is something else going on. I wouldn't rule out going to see him, but I wouldn't buy unseen. I'm *extremely* cautious though, which probably explains why I still haven't bought another riding horse and am just sharing atm.
		
Click to expand...

Rising 5, I think he’s done about 6 weeks under saddle in his life!


----------



## albeg (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I’ll go anywhere to look at horses 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I'd be too tempted to attempt to bring them home 😂😂

ETA: a friend posted on fb the other day looking for a Connemara and Gloria was recommended https://www.glorianolanconnemaraponies.com/


----------



## SpringArising (20 February 2020)

I don't like Flash - the video dated June 3 would put me off end of. 

My favourite so far is the stocky chap Rowreach linked - he looks like the sort you could chuck out and not have to worry about.

I also like the first Connie with the long back and low pasterns - obviously not for his confo, but I think with work and muscle he looks like he'd be one of those fun, jump anything types. I remember you first posting pictures of Boggle and I thought Christ Alive, that horse has the longest back I've ever seen, and now he has a bit of fat and muscle it's much less noticeable.


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			I don't like Flash - the video dated June 3 would put me off end of.

My favourite so far is the stocky chap Rowreach linked - he looks like the sort you could chuck out and not have to worry about.

I also like the first Connie with the long back and low pasterns - obviously not for his confo, but I think with work and muscle he looks like he'd be one of those fun, jump anything types. I remember you first posting pictures of Boggle and I thought Christ Alive, that horse has the longest back I've ever seen, and now he has a bit of fat and muscle it's much less noticeable.
		
Click to expand...

Im quite tempted to look at the one I linked to if Michen doesn’t fancy him 😂


----------



## BBP (20 February 2020)

Not a fan of flash purely for that movement. That stuffy movement is very similar to my sisters Connie x and to how BBP can sometimes move, they both have a muscle myopathy and he has sacroiliac injury. He looks like a sweet horse but on the basis of those videos I wouldn’t look at him twice. (But then I probably wouldn’t have bought Boggle the way he looked when you first got him, and now look at him!! And even though sisters horse trot is similar she is a fabulous horse with a heart of gold.)


----------



## Mule (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Probably a couple of hundred quid really, looking at the flights from London, parking, taxi etc. Wonder about sending an agent, maybe more cost effective. Any HHOers near County Clare in Ireland?!
		
Click to expand...

I am but I'm not knowledgeable enough to make much of a judgement.


----------



## gunnergundog (20 February 2020)

Olivia Johnson (Silverspring Horses) often has Connies.  
https://www.facebook.com/oliviadrea...xGKVbU4isPrbCfaFGMs6dEAkZMQQJrgB2XVCbchAK2Zzn


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/brown-gelding/23866499

No price but near enough to me or Cortez that we could go horse viewing for you 

Click to expand...

I like him, he looks like a bay version of mine. You should definitely go see him for yourself if not for M. He looks like a proper utility pony


----------



## Abi90 (20 February 2020)

I looked at this girl for me but she seems nice. She’s £3500 but is up in Scotland.

https://www.righthorserighthome.co.uk/horse/superb-eventing-jumping-pedigree-prospect/


----------



## spacefaer (20 February 2020)

Eddie Ahern has nice  Connies - he's been as Edward Delacey  Ahern - he's got a good reputation


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			I like him, he looks like a baby version of mine. You should definitely go see him for yourself if not for M. He looks like a proper utility pony
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite taken with him.  I have half an eye on another one that my friend has had over the winter, but she's more cobby than this chap, but very smart.

I can no longer get off big horses (getting on is ok still)


----------



## spotty_pony (20 February 2020)

I have one which is currently having the winter off but will be available once she’s been brought back into work... 15.2(ish) rising 6 year old thoroughbred. I’ve ridden her since she was broken and ridden away and owned her since last May. She is bred for polo but didn’t take to it. She has done basic schooling, popped a few very small fences and I’ve introduced her to hacking which she really enjoys both alone and in company. She is a very clever, forward thinking little mare and is sensitive so not for a novice but needs an experienced rider to carry on producing her. If you would like any more info feel free to pm 
	






She now has a mane again too!!


----------



## LeannePip (20 February 2020)

Have you looked at Sophie Damment? think shes Romsey so not too far from you she always has lots of nice young Connie's and connie x's - probably at various stages of training and price points but might be worth a call?
https://www.facebook.com/SophieDammentEventing/

Sorry to hear about Boggle x


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2020)

Nice SP


----------



## Leo Walker (20 February 2020)

I really wanted to like Flash Gordon and I do. But hes a risk. He could be fine or he could be brewing a muscle myopathy or similar issues. I think in your situation right now, I'd give him a miss


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 February 2020)

just looked at this post, flash.....didnt see much walk but looked like he wasnt tracking up under saddle, also didnt like the way he moved, cant put my finger on it but was expecting him to move much better when loose and he didnt,  he is a handsome horse and i would want to know why he wasnt fwd going  in either the ridden or loose work.....


----------



## Amymay (20 February 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			just looked at this post, flash.....didnt see much walk but looked like he wasnt tracking up under saddle, also didnt like the way he moved, cant put my finger on it but was expecting him to move much better when loose and he didnt,  he is a handsome horse and i would want to know why he wasnt fwd going  in either the ridden or loose work.....
		
Click to expand...

I really like him, just to buck the trend. He’s not being ridden particularly well and I thought he looked like the type of horse that would look after your granny as if his life depended on it.


----------



## ester (20 February 2020)

fwiw I've looked at the additional flash videos this evening, there is nothing I like about the ridden ones, his rubbish confo one it might be his tail distracting but he looks very straight through his hocks.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			I really like him, just to buck the trend. He’s not being ridden particularly well and I thought he looked like the type of horse that would look after your granny as if his life depended on it.
		
Click to expand...

its funny how we all read things differently, i felt there was a bit of a buck in him so wouldnt be happy riding him myself (i am granny age )


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 February 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			its funny how we all read things differently, i felt there was a bit of a buck in him so wouldnt be happy riding him myself (i am granny age )
		
Click to expand...

The videos in the first post about him he looked really cool, safe and game just green. The later post videos he was a completely different animal - tense, unhappy and yes looked like he wanted to bronc/buck after the jumps. If I had only seen the first post I would take the punt. Having seen the others something has gone wrong - physical which hopefully can be easily sorted before it becomes mental.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 February 2020)

I'm no good at conformation and or assessing movement but I thought Flash looked really sweet, I also like how even though he wasnt on the best shot to the oxer he tried to jump it and really made an effort, he could have stopped or had it down so that drew me to him, he also had a sweet face. Looks the sort I would want to look as genuine/ not have to be on a perfect stride to jump would be a huge thing on my list however as stated I have nowhere near the knowledge some of the people on here do about the all important soundness/ movement concerns so no point if hes likely to break 
Could you/ someone go try him and see if he looks better with you riding him? Do more on each rein etc? Least then you can get a proper look/ feel of him and see if there is potentially a deeper lying problem or something that is easily corrected? If sound and he hacks etc could be easy to sell on if you wanted to, especially if you make him very rideable and safe. Like I say is the sort I'd look at, i forget his height but also a teenager/ taller child if he is safe and forgiving.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 February 2020)

Would you consider an ex racer? Some of those would have a lot of potential to develop and make money on if you just wanted a project?


----------



## Mule (20 February 2020)

spotty_pony said:



			I have one which is currently having the winter off but will be available once she’s been brought back into work... 15.2(ish) rising 6 year old thoroughbred. I’ve ridden her since she was broken and ridden away and owned her since last May. She is bred for polo but didn’t take to it. She has done basic schooling, popped a few very small fences and I’ve introduced her to hacking which she really enjoys both alone and in company. She is a very clever, forward thinking little mare and is sensitive so not for a novice but needs an experienced rider to carry on producing her. If you would like any more info feel free to pm 
	View attachment 41489

View attachment 41490
View attachment 41491
View attachment 41492
View attachment 41493

She now has a mane again too!!
		
Click to expand...

She is so pretty 😍


----------



## spotty_pony (20 February 2020)

mule said:



			She is so pretty 😍
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I agree but I am very biased. I really want to keep her but she was bought as a project and I have four at the moment so I will probably have to sell her in the spring. 😢 I won’t sell any of the others so I may have to but she will be sold with a first refusal if the buyer decides to sell her as I think a lot of this little horse.


----------



## Mule (20 February 2020)

spotty_pony said:



			Thank you! I agree but I am very biased. I really want to keep her but she was bought as a project and I have four at the moment so I will probably have to sell her in the spring. 😢 I won’t sell any of the others so I may have to but she will be sold with a first refusal if the buyer decides to sell her as I think a lot of this little horse.
		
Click to expand...

It's horrible when you have to sell them. I think first refusal is a good idea though.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Sorry guys been chatting ponies over some vino!

So re Flash, I’ve asked the seller to take some ridden videos this weekend of him with no training aid and I specified don’t care if nose is in air just want to see him in a normal forward movement which seller said he would do. Mule if you are near and fancy pony shopping however unqualified you feel then please let me know!

I don’t see how a pony whose got his head tied down, has barely worked under saddle and clearly hasn’t got a naturally extravagant movement COULD possibly look normal, it looks to me like he’s just sort of “surviving”. I also didn’t see a buck in him just what I thought was quite a genuine pop given the fences and greenness of the pony..

I dunno guys, I have a *feeling*, I may well be completely wrong but I see another Boggle. Deluded maybe, guess I’m not particularly risk adverse either in general it seems. I’d probably rather take a risk on a gut feel than not take a risk and not feel any level of interest which sadly haven’t seen yet out of the probably 100 adverts I’ve viewed so far.

Will have a look through the other horses people have posted now. I’m also a little unsure now as had rehab programme from vet whose consulted with specialists and the general feeling is that there’s no reason at the end of a 6 month rehab Boggle should be turned away assuming it heals as expected on the scans etc. I thought rehab then turning away was the best idea but my thinking has been framed slightly after conversations with the vet.

It’s also now become clear that Bog will be staying on the yard, specialists said no to a walker, rehab is really specific minutes of exercise and there’s no one I trust more than myself and my very good mate who runs the yard to get it absolutely bang on. I expected 12 weeks box rest then out in a field but they actually want 12 weeks box rest then out in a “restricted paddock” for a further 12 weeks whilst doing fairly decent levels of walk work ie an hours hacking a day. So what I thought would be 3 months of fiddly rehab then turn away is now more like 6, with the view to being back in full work at 9 months. Do I want to add another horse into the mix with all this? I’m unsure. It’s going to be a hell of a job. Or is it still better to do the 6 months rehab then turn away for another bit of time regardless? This will all be backed up by 4 weekly scans. 3 vets seem to think there’s no reason why at the end of 6 months he shouldn’t then start another 3 month plan to be back to normal work at the end of 9 months. 

I had a plan in my head and now it’s a bit thrown! I want to do what’s correct for Bog, but equally don’t want to sideline him for a full year if it’s totally unnecessary and I’m overreacting? Vets are saying it’s the rehab and controlled exercise that’s key to getting this injury right, strengthening and conditioning not just popping in a field and forgetting about.

Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## ester (20 February 2020)

Realistically, I do worry how you would manage a 2nd if bog right after 6 months and then needs to be kept moving. If getting another to 'project' and sell then you can't presume that will work out ok, which is kind of why bog ended up staying  due to his unsaleable period lol. 
Also just with you being away for work sometimes too (know the sharer rides then too though)


----------



## DabDab (20 February 2020)

I think sleep on it for a week and see how you feel.

Rehab work is long and dull, but it is also time consuming. Add to that that you seem to be somewhat of a perfectionist (just reading between the lines!) and will be intent on doing everything absolutely to the letter....do you really need another project to worry about? Maybe you're a glutton for punishment, or maybe having something else to think about would make the Bog stuff easier, I don't know. But if you're not sure then just letting it sit with you for a week or so seems sensible


----------



## milliepops (20 February 2020)

Yeah I agree. I have been rehabbing this winter and its been a struggle to get the other horse done as much as I'd like. 

I'm also not sure I'd want to turn away after rehabbing,  I have always carried on once the formal rehab bit is complete because you're just beginning to rebuild strength and muscle at that point, which would stall if you let them down again.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

I think what's difficult is there isn't really a clear cut answer especially with this injury which is so bloody rare. It might be that 6 months of rehabbing Bog its then the right thing to do to bring him back to full fitness over another 3 months. Or it might be right to do that after 9 months... I guess extra time can only be a good thing but then if you carefully rehab something and then bung them in a field is that a good thing or not?


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			Yeah I agree. I have been rehabbing this winter and its been a struggle to get the other horse done as much as I'd like.

I'm also not sure I'd want to turn away after rehabbing,  I have always carried on once the formal rehab bit is complete because you're just beginning to rebuild strength and muscle at that point, which would stall if you let them down again.
		
Click to expand...

I meant to message you actually, I can't remember what Kira's injury was? Was wondering what you had done in terms of following vets time frame to the letter or adding lots of extra months yourself * just in case *


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			I think sleep on it for a week and see how you feel.

Rehab work is long and dull, but it is also time consuming. Add to that that you seem to be somewhat of a perfectionist (just reading between the lines!) and will be intent on doing everything absolutely to the letter....do you really need another project to worry about? Maybe you're a glutton for punishment, or maybe having something else to think about would make the Bog stuff easier, I don't know. But if you're not sure then just letting it sit with you for a week or so seems sensible
		
Click to expand...

Not sure either! Flash Gordon is being tested for HWSD so that gives me 10 days breathing room before being the twat that buys the pony (again) that everyone says not to buy (again)...

Selfishly I'm sort of glad the vet said no to walker (circles being bad) as althought I'm sure this will be hell on Bog and I, I'm mostly so upset by the idea of not seeing his idiot face every day for months on end, it's not the riding it's just the general Boggleness interaction.


----------



## ester (20 February 2020)

I agree with MP, Id want to continue to fitness post rehab.


----------



## palo1 (20 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			Flash Gorden it could easily be young/crooked/unbalanced but there is something about the way he holds himself and moves behind that would make me wary.
ETA - under saddle rather than loose (where he looks fine)

The one Rowreach linked, whilst not quite so quality, would be quite marketable in 12 months time and possibly less risky of being landed with 2 mouths to feed long term
		
Click to expand...

I like the brown gelding too though I think Flash Gordon is v sweet looking.


----------



## ester (20 February 2020)

I did like RR's pick too, I'd like one like that


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

ester said:



			I agree with MP, Id want to continue to fitness post rehab.
		
Click to expand...

In which case if I do that, I just can't even see the point of getting another. Whatever I get is not going to be going straight out and "doing stuff", and I wasn't banking on having such a long Boggle plan I thought he'd be on proper turnout turned away by 3 months. The last thing I want to do is be rehabbing Boggle AND have a project together for any significant length of time, aka more than a few months.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (20 February 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			just looked at this post, flash.....didnt see much walk but looked like he wasnt tracking up under saddle, also didnt like the way he moved, cant put my finger on it but was expecting him to move much better when loose and he didnt,  he is a handsome horse and i would want to know why he wasnt fwd going  in either the ridden or loose work.....
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He’s too long in the back. His movement wasn’t good.


----------



## ester (20 February 2020)

fabulous, we've saved you money  . 

Can you get some riding in with someone else?


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Blazingsaddles said:



			I agree. He’s too long in the back. His movement wasn’t good.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I just can't get on board with it because Boggle is both of those things and he's such an awesome horse! But yes... totally right.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

ester said:



			fabulous, we've saved you money .

Can you get some riding in with someone else?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeh, there's plenty I can ride. Just lack enthusiasm to ride anything that's not mine  Vet actually said when the walking is up to 50 minutes after a few months they want it to be done in whatever way keep the horse the sanest, whether that's ridden or unridden, so depending on Boggles state of mind who knows, I might actually be riding him fairly soon.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			In which case if I do that, I just can't even see the point of getting another. Whatever I get is not going to be going straight out and "doing stuff", and I wasn't banking on having such a long Boggle plan I thought he'd be on proper turnout turned away by 3 months. The last thing I want to do is be rehabbing Boggle AND have a project for any significant length of time, aka more than a few months.
		
Click to expand...

Thst is what I ended up doing in 2018, it wasnt fun! Knackering!  I had one green novice and one on 3 x walking in hand daily and in a pen, bloody hard work...then progressed to ridden walking,  I was still educating the other....
Think hard over weekend.
I'd be inclined to pimp yourself out to others or take a riding break for 3 months, then assess where Boggle is at medically and how much time he needs from you x


----------



## palo1 (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Im quite tempted to look at the one I linked to if Michen doesn’t fancy him 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think this brown gelding is the best so far tbh (with what info has been provided about him).  There is something about him that suggests his true roots and he looks sensible and is made well to work.  He isn't as glamorous as Boggle yet but with work etc I think he could be really smart.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Rowreach FWIW I did text and call the seller of the brown one you posted but no reply. They may just ignore the english number and not want the hassle of not selling local.


----------



## milliepops (20 February 2020)

Kira did her SDFT right at the bottom of the pastern. Off fore. Similarly it was a tricky one to find because even the lameness guru at my horspital agreed she was not lame and didnt even react when he squeezed the lesion directly once it was found on the scan. 
Vet said it was highly unusual to just do the bit she had done without involving other structures. And even more unusual to have no lameness at all. I knew she'd done something because I know her legs and it was slightly puffy, hence going back to horspital again and again until we found it.

She did 2 weeks box rest and then 2.5 months pen rest in the field. She will only settle in the stable with one of her friends next door 100% of the time so I could only bring myself to put another horse in prison for a fortnight 😬
After that I took her home and she had a stable sized electric pen in the middle of the field where my 3 other mares live and she was very settled. 

At the 3 month scan it wasnt totally healed but doing very well and that's when we started walk exercise.  Kira doesn't hack reliably so we did in hand walking, 5 mins the first week building up to 30 mins over about a month and then I was allowed to do 10 mins in the school.

We added more mins walk in the school each week until she was also doing 30 mins in there. At that stage I was alternating short school walks with longer walk hacks.

Then added a few long sides in trot, gradually went large in trot. Over a few weeks built up to 10 mins trot then added long sides in canter and so on. I counted the laps in each pace each week.

We are 6.5 months post injury now and she's doing 40 min sessions of work starting to put all the advanced work back in. 
Vet didnt want to rescan this particularly which made me nervous but he said he was fairly confident it wouldn't reinjure and it has never puffed up again since the original injury, tbh that's the best diagnostic I have. 

Vet wasnt terribly prescriptive other than to scale right back again to commence school work. But I've done 5 soft tissue rehabs myself over the years so happy to fill the gaps myself.  I set countdown clocks on my phone so I time each session religiously 🤣

Millie's sdft was harder to rehab. That had adhesions and she had surgery to clean it up, there was scar tissue that caused a mechanical lameness we had to work through to resolve. She did come sound but eventually reinjured which is when I retired her. Shes sound as a bloody pound now though 🤣


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

ig


milliepops said:



			Kira did her SDFT right at the bottom of the pastern. Off fore. Similarly it was a tricky one to find because even the lameness guru at my horspital agreed she was not lame and didnt even react when he squeezed the lesion directly once it was found on the scan.
Vet said it was highly unusual to just do the bit she had done without involving other structures. And even more unusual to have no lameness at all. I knew she'd done something because I know her legs and it was slightly puffy, hence going back to horspital again and again until we found it.

She did 2 weeks box rest and then 2.5 months pen rest in the field. She will only settle in the stable with one of her friends next door 100% of the time so I could only bring myself to put another horse in prison for a fortnight 😬
After that I took her home and she had a stable sized electric pen in the middle of the field where my 3 other mares live and she was very settled.

At the 3 month scan it wasnt totally healed but doing very well and that's when we started walk exercise.  Kira doesn't hack reliably so we did in hand walking, 5 mins the first week building up to 30 mins over about a month and then I was allowed to do 10 mins in the school.

We added more mins walk in the school each week until she was also doing 30 mins in there. At that stage I was alternating short school walks with longer walk hacks.

Then added a few long sides in trot, gradually went large in trot. Over a few weeks built up to 10 mins trot then added long sides in canter and so on. I counted the laps in each pace each week.

We are 6.5 months post injury now and she's doing 40 min sessions of work starting to put all the advanced work back in.
Vet didnt want to rescan this particularly which made me nervous but he said he was fairly confident it wouldn't reinjure and it has never puffed up again since the original injury, tbh that's the best diagnostic I have.

Vet wasnt terribly prescriptive other than to scale right back again to commence school work. But I've done 5 soft tissue rehabs myself over the years so happy to fill the gaps myself.  I set countdown clocks on my phone so I time each session religiously 🤣

Millie's sdft was harder to rehab. That had adhesions and she had surgery to clean it up, there was scar tissue that caused a mechanical lameness we had to work through to resolve. She did come sound but eventually reinjured which is when I retired her. Shes sound as a bloody pound now though 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MP. Surprised my vets are saying hand walking after a couple of weeks then.

Boggle's lameness sounds much more obvious, although we had to work to find it first time round the vet said he could see it on straight line trot up at second visit (I had ridden him for ten/fifteen mins before vet got there)..

When you've re habbed these injuries have you ever then turned away to give it extra time if you felt it of benefit for any reason? Or always followed vet programme with normal return to work after?

Boggle's has adhesions already and scar tissue. Apparently the specialist wasn't too concerned, mainly because the injury has not involved the digital sheath which is apparently a much poorer prognosis.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 February 2020)

Michen, to add to what I put above, you are likely to 'lose' March April and May, then all being good, walking for June July and August?
I know it seems ages but it can go very quickly x
I've not turned away at end of rehab but carried on work.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Michen, to add to what I put above, you are likely to 'lose' March April and May, then all being good, walking for June July and August?
I know it seems ages but it can go very quickly x
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it, I just need to get around in my head what to do after 6 months. If it will improve his prognosis to turn away that's what I want to do, if not as others have suggested then I won't. If only there was an obvious answer to that


----------



## Rowreach (20 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Rowreach FWIW I did text and call the seller of the brown one you posted but no reply. They may just ignore the english number and not want the hassle of not selling local.
		
Click to expand...

Some of them like calls just and don’t respond to texts. They’d probably think a UK number was NI. If you’re interested I’d just ring them 🙂


----------



## milliepops (20 February 2020)

I have always carried on from the rehab and progressed into full work. 
By the time they are working for an hour in all paces I havent really seen that there would be any reason to turn away. It's a lot of effort to get to that point and they are usually starting to feel pretty good by then.  The work helps to get them strong anyway.  Most people agree that progressive controlled exercise is what these injuries need. Mine are all nobs in the field so I have always wanted to keep the work up to keep them as strong as possible. 

If kira had done more time in the box we would have done hand walking on the road sooner. As the ground in the field was ok then I gradually increased the size of the pen so she got more controlled movement that way instead.


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Some of them like calls just and don’t respond to texts. They’d probably think a UK number was NI. If you’re interested I’d just ring them 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I did, I called and then sent a text to say why I was calling  You should go and look though anyway- might be *the one...* ETA for you I meant!


----------



## Michen (20 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			I have always carried on from the rehab and progressed into full work.
By the time they are working for an hour in all paces I havent really seen that there would be any reason to turn away. It's a lot of effort to get to that point and they are usually starting to feel pretty good by then.  The work helps to get them strong anyway.  Most people agree that progressive controlled exercise is what these injuries need. Mine are all nobs in the field so I have always wanted to keep the work up to keep them as strong as possible.

If kira had done more time in the box we would have done hand walking on the road sooner. As the ground in the field was ok then I gradually increased the size of the pen so she got more controlled movement that way instead.
		
Click to expand...

Really hadn't thought of it like that, so this is useful to hear. Thank you!x


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 February 2020)

What's the HWSD stand for that they are testing Flash for?

Obviously it may be physical like people have suggested but watching his videos I half wanted to tell them to put a bit of leg on and send him forward. It may be if you put leg on he explodes but it may just be he's been trained that way I saw draw reins on in one of the video and while I've never used them myself and they didn't look massively tight he may feel restricted by them I'd like to see a video with a bit of leg on and no draw reins and see how he goes then if he still shuffles I'd be concerned but if he goes more freely it may be because of them that's why I suggested if you/ you ask someone on here if hes too far to go have a sit on him. He looked fairly onward bound into the jump in the video EKW said he looked like he may buck in. 
Obviously people on here know far more than me but in I think it was the pole video I just wanted them to out a little bit of leg on and get him going forward, it may of course be he cant go forward but I'd like to see what happens if he is asked to

I also liked the bay that looked a bit like Flash that someone posted as well. Spottys mare is pretty as well


----------



## ycbm (20 February 2020)

Flash is a gut feel no from me too Michen.  I don't think he's moving right in front and may be toe first landing, but I wouldn't rule out it originating in the back end because of straight back legs.  I certainly wouldn't buy him unless I'd seen him in the flesh and ridden him myself, and I have bought unseen before and would again.

.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 February 2020)

This looks like a nice chap..??
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classi...-connemara-x-british-riding-macclesfield.html


----------



## TPO (21 February 2020)

@HayleyUK recently bought from Ireland and I *think* possibly involved an agent. She posted a thread about it so that might help if that's a path you're considering


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 February 2020)

Hoof Wall Separation Disease if I remember rightly


----------



## Reacher (21 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thst is what I ended up doing in 2018, it wasnt fun! Knackering!  I had one green novice and one on 3 x walking in hand daily and in a pen, bloody hard work...then progressed to ridden walking,  I was still educating the other....
Think hard over weekend.
I'd be inclined to pimp yourself out to others or take a riding break for 3 months, then assess where Boggle is at medically and how much time he needs from you x
		
Click to expand...

Agree - someone confiscate Michen’s credit cards! 😜
To my uninformed  mind Boggle’s injury sounds very mild and time will pass in a flash and you will soon be back on board with your hands full.


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

I have done rehab at home, and TBH, with all the faffing, you are busy and it does pass quicker than you think. The worst bit is the first bit, when you can't quite believe you are missing X or Y but, once it has been a month, that is when it flies.

I do like Flash still, but as I said before, I would go and ride him not get him from the video. I think he is very much in the rough. I did see a buck thought in the outdoor videos, but TBH, a horse only a few weeks under saddle, jumping a reasonable fence, I would expect him to feel a buck coming on!

I appreciate he has not the best current movement or conformation, but for your price range I think he is sweet. He is meant to be a fill-in after all, and with what you have made of Boggle I would be interested as to how he developed. That being said, with the new vet information, I would stick with Boggle only so he has your full attention. The time will soon pass.

Personally I would keep Boggle in work after the initial rehab, but keep the work at 60% of his previous for a further year. So I would not event for a full year or hunt - but then would be back to normal. I would still do dressage, sj on a good surface, XC school in a controlled way on good ground though, so it is all to the good in the long term.


----------



## ester (21 February 2020)

He has ridden videos in June and October so he is a while under saddle though.


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

The one I looked at (same yard), they did around 6 weeks backing initially (including hunt), then threw it out for some months, it was just a couple of days back in work when I saw it. That one was jumping too when viewed, no fitness programme like I would have done.

The reason I didn't have the one I tried was because I felt the horse was rushed and worried, but then he was much cheaper than the others I looked at (other were up to 12K). The more expensive ones had been produced more slowly. I chose to spend the extra money for a horse who had been started more in line with what I wanted.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

There’s no way that Boggle is going hunting properly ever again I should think. I suppose by October he *may* get a day or two autumn hunting on firm ground or hound exercise on the roads but that would be about it.

I’m seeing him very much as a 2021 horse,   I’m hoping that by late spring next year he will be good to pop around an 80 or whatnot but other than that pretty much what you’ve said, Red, makes sense to me. By the time he was back at *proper* fitness it would be October time anyway, so  eventing etc this year is not even on my radar.

I think so much of this horse and I just want him sound for years to come that’s all, and to be able to be properly sound not happy hack sound because he is not a happy hacker pony because if he was just the latter he’d be better retired to a field.  I also think I can use this time to get to grips with the Equicore and sort of approach this as a whole body rehab.

I can’t deny I’m sad, I’d have loved to be doing a few events this year and I love boxing Boggle up for our adventures. I will he gutted to watch the lorry leave the yard when it sells. But Bog has given me two solid years of absolute fun, so I think the least I can do is give him a year of my sanity and focus on him entirely- not another horse. Actually it’ll make us even because he did give me a year of crap originally as well so it’ll be 2 each!!!!!


----------



## milliepops (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I think so much of this horse and I just want him sound for years to come that’s all, and to be able to be properly sound not happy hack sound because he is not a happy hacker pony because if he was just the latter he’d be better retired to a field.  I also think I can use this time to get to grips with the Equicore and sort of approach this as a whole body rehab.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a great way of looking at it and a very valid approach.  While it's always really really shite to have a soft tissue injury, the boring rest and rehab that has to be done day after day when you had so many much more fun plans... I have actually found mine come back better than they were before because somehow the boring rehab work makes me much more exacting about correctness and so when they are back to full fitness you actually end up with a better horse than you had before  

This winter I have done so so much on straightness and quickness to my aids, even in walk you can get a lot achieved if you get in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think this is a great way of looking at it and a very valid approach.  While it's always really really shite to have a soft tissue injury, the boring rest and rehab that has to be done day after day when you had so many much more fun plans... I have actually found mine come back better than they were before because somehow the boring rehab work makes me much more exacting about correctness and so when they are back to full fitness you actually end up with a better horse than you had before 

This winter I have done so so much on straightness and quickness to my aids, even in walk you can get a lot achieved if you get in the right frame of mind.
		
Click to expand...

I guess my problem will be how much work on correctness will I be doing versus how much work getting boggle to keep all four feet on the ground. This is what our plan looks like. I think the time the walking is up to 40 mins it’s actually likely he will be under saddle to do it if he’s best behaved then.


----------



## milliepops (21 February 2020)

I think until you get one longer walk I'd def be concentrating on sanity rather than correctness  but yes I agree by the time you get a longer walk then it makes sense to hop on board and see what you can do


----------



## SpringArising (21 February 2020)

As a side note - jeez! The price of Connies from Ireland has shot up. I remember looking a few years back and there were pages and pages of good types for 500e. 

Even the scraggy unbagged yearlings are 1000+ now.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			As a side note - jeez! The price of Connies from Ireland has shot up. I remember looking a few years back and there were pages and pages of good types for 500e.

Even the scraggy unbagged yearlings are 1000+ now.
		
Click to expand...

At the sales last weekend the plain slightly rubbish ones under saddle were easily making 4,000 euros.

I contacted Boggles seller and he said he wouldn’t leave the field for less than 5/6000 euros now with his breeding, regardless of looking like a rescue case. I paid 2.7k or something along those lines for him.


----------



## SpringArising (21 February 2020)

Not to throw a spanner in the works, but this girl is very nice: https://www.donedeal.ie/ponies-for-sale/connemara-mare-/24194187

She has a lovely shoulder and not too thick through the throat like some Connies. Some nice breeding in there too.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Not to throw a spanner in the works, but this girl is very nice: https://www.donedeal.ie/ponies-for-sale/connemara-mare-/24194187

She has a lovely shoulder and not too thick through the throat like some Connies. Some nice breeding in there too.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily she will he sold by now through the sales


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Right guys, vet and I have now spoken via phone instead of text.
So, the 3 month plan is as it is. The further 3 months in a small paddock with an hours walking a day is really with the view to then bring him back into work. Vet said if not intending to bring back after 6 months, might as well just rest in small paddock.

He absolutely agrees that my initial thoughts were right and that with an injury like this of which there is so little knowledge and case studies on (two further specialists consulted), it’s a bit of a stab in the dark and that more time off can only be a good thing. He said I very much have two options and certainly there is no judgement for bringing him back into work after six months if the scans were good, but that it would be frustrating if the issue then re appeared and we hadn’t just given that extra time of let down.

With that in mind, I think I’m going to follow my gut which is rarely wrong and found this diagnosis in the first place, and turn him away once he’s been through the 6 months of “control”.

So pony hunt is, I guess, back on!


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

Gut feeling is always best!


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Gut feeling is always best!
		
Click to expand...

I’m exhausted. Feel like I’ve been on a bloody rollercoaster for the last few days and hours!


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I’m exhausted. Feel like I’ve been on a bloody rollercoaster for the last few days and hours!
		
Click to expand...

I am sure.

To be fair, if it were me I would spend a bit more then 4K on one now, so you can get out competing BE this summer (which I don't think Flash would do). But then, I am a lot older than you so maybe you would like the journey more even if it is a long one (which I guess I once did). Having said that, I now realise that you only have so many BE seasons before getting creaky. 

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I am sure.

To be fair, if it were me I would spend a bit more then 4K on one now, so you can get out competing BE this summer (which I don't think Flash would do). But then, I am a lot older than you so maybe you would like the journey more even if it is a long one (which I guess I once did). Having said that, I now realise that you only have so many BE seasons before getting creaky.

Decisions, decisions!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! I’m not fussed about eventing this summer at all to be honest. I’d like to send someone to go and see Flash, I thought I saw a recommendation for an agent on the thread but can’t find the post now


----------



## sportsmansB (21 February 2020)

https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/15-2hh-5-y-o-gelding-for-sale/24227954 
Look at this wee cutie- bit above budget but so so saleable


----------



## DabDab (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Indeed! I’m not fussed about eventing this summer at all to be honest. I’d like to send someone to go and see Flash, I thought I saw a recommendation for an agent on the thread but can’t find the post now 

Click to expand...

Someone mentioned that HayleyUK recently used an agent to buy from Ireland


----------



## Rowreach (21 February 2020)

sportsmansB said:



https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/15-2hh-5-y-o-gelding-for-sale/24227954 
Look at this wee cutie- bit above budget but so so saleable
		
Click to expand...

Killinchy's not hard to get to.


----------



## windand rain (21 February 2020)

2 connies due to go through York sales tomorrow sorry it was today so not much use unless someone near you picked them up


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

sportsmansB said:



https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/15-2hh-5-y-o-gelding-for-sale/24227954 
Look at this wee cutie- bit above budget but so so saleable
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous. But want to make something and pay half the price! Thank you though. X


----------



## RHM (21 February 2020)

If it makes you feel any better about the situation I think you are right turning him away! I turned my pony away who had a suspensory injury and doesn’t seem as highly strung as boggle, as his head had become completely fried from the box rest and actually just needed some time being a horse for a while. Good luck with him, hand walking is the worst!


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

RHM said:



			If it makes you feel any better about the situation I think you are right turning him away! I turned my pony away who had a suspensory injury and doesn’t seem as highly strung as boggle, as his head had become completely fried from the box rest and actually just needed some time being a horse for a while. Good luck with him, hand walking is the worst!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I think so too. If I didn’t and then he went lame I would be wondering what if I had just given him more time. If he comes back in a year and doesn’t come back into work and remain sound I’ll know I did pretty much everything I could in terms of rest. If not sound after a year then unlikely to ever be sound!


----------



## Evie91 (21 February 2020)

I’m addicted to this thread - i’m rooting for Flash Gordon! Purely because he looks sweet, has a great name and would love to follow his transformation. I’d be interested to see if he blossoms the way Boggle has. All of the wrong reasons to buy a horse but I do love a good underdog story!


----------



## SpringArising (21 February 2020)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautiful-connemara-mare-/Horses/596840# Close to me so I would be happy to go and scope her out. Sounds like you could knock some off the asking price too given she won't be anyone's ride.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Evie91 said:



			I’m addicted to this thread - i’m rooting for Flash Gordon! Purely because he looks sweet, has a great name and would love to follow his transformation. I’d be interested to see if he blossoms the way Boggle has. All of the wrong reasons to buy a horse but I do love a good underdog story!
		
Click to expand...

I’m rooting for him too  will see what the seller sends me video wise and results of HWSD test. Plus a vetting if we get that far.


----------



## Lammy (21 February 2020)

I think more time off is always best. Mine had a year off after severely tearing his hamstring, could have brought him back into work after 8 months as he was fully sound. However he’d only just been just backed when he did the injury and the 8 month period came as we were well into winter so he had the extra time until spring and it did him the world of good. We have no issue with that leg now (touch wood), more time can only be a good thing in my opinion  

So what are you open to, unbacked or rather something just green? Are you set on a connie?


----------



## G&T (21 February 2020)

Are you quite set on a proper Connie with good breeding, from a selling-on point of view? They are getting so expensive now, even the rough diamonds, my mum bought a well bred sporty baby Connemara last year to bring on to event, just arrived from Ireland and she had done absolutely nothing (although very pretty) and was 5K.

If purebred Connemara not essential what about either of these?

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/15-1hh-ish-mare/Horses/594053#

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-dark-bay-mare-/Horses/596077#


----------



## Missidi (21 February 2020)

Horsequest ref 226491 looks a nice sort.
I suspect done more than you want so out of budget?


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 February 2020)

I like the bay mare G & T found she is lovely


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2020)

What is a HWSD test? 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## G&T (21 February 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I like the bay mare G & T found she is lovely
		
Click to expand...

I'm a sucker for a dark bay! 

This mare is lovely looking, top end of budget though and assume she's unbroken so maybe more of a project than you're after! Pretty though!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/225288


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 February 2020)

G&T said:



			I'm a sucker for a dark bay! 

This mare is lovely looking, top end of budget though and assume she's unbroken so maybe more of a project than you're after! Pretty though!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/225288

Click to expand...

And me she is like a smaller version of my lovely warmblood mare I had I still miss her I lost her to laminitis 5 years ago


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			What is a HWSD test? 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

https://www.animalgenetics.eu/Equine/equine-genetic-disease/HWSD.html

Quoted from the above link.

"Description:
Hoof Wall Separation Disease or HWSD is a condition that has been identified in Connemara ponies and horses that have been crossed with Connemara ponies. HWSD is an autosomal recessive genetic disorder that affects the coronary band causing cracks to form. All four feet will be affected by the disease. Damage can be seen in affected ponies as young 2-3 weeks of age. In rare cases some affected ponies develop less severe form of the disease. This is due to the fact that the mutation is not fully penetrant. In very few case the disease can be managed but in other case the ponies must be euthanized. Studies estimate that in the general population the percent of horses carrying a single copy of the disorder is around 15%. 

Unfortunately, there is no cure of HWSD. As the condition worsens, the foal will begin to develop severe infections, as well as suffer from increasing pain and discomfort.


HWSD is a recessive trait, meaning a foal can only be affected if the foal inherits the disease from both parents. Parents that are carriers do not have any symptoms associated with HWSD. However, they will pass on a copy of the defective gene to their offspring 50% of the time. If breeding two carriers the foal has a 25% chance of being affected and a 50% chance of being a carrier."


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 February 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			And me she is like a smaller version of my lovely warmblood mare I had I still miss her I lost her to laminitis 5 years ago

Click to expand...




G&T said:



			I'm a sucker for a dark bay! 

This mare is lovely looking, top end of budget though and assume she's unbroken so maybe more of a project than you're after! Pretty though!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/225288

Click to expand...

The other mare is also lovely  she looks real quality


----------



## Rowreach (21 February 2020)

G&T said:



			I'm a sucker for a dark bay!

This mare is lovely looking, top end of budget though and assume she's unbroken so maybe more of a project than you're after! Pretty though!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/225288

Click to expand...

I'd be seriously worried about future issues with that, given the way it looks to have been produced as a 3yo


----------



## G&T (21 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I'd be seriously worried about future issues with that, given the way it looks to have been produced as a 3yo  

Click to expand...

I don’t show and don’t know much about it so may be wrong, but looks like just in hand showing?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 February 2020)

G&T said:



			I don’t show and don’t know much about it so may be wrong, but looks like just in hand showing?
		
Click to expand...

Very over topped, I'm trying to be polite....

Ok, v fat! Overloading onto the legs, which in photo 1 look like they belong to a much lighter weight animal.


----------



## G&T (21 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Very over topped, I'm trying to be polite....

Ok, v fat! Overloading onto the legs, which in photo 1 look like they belong to a much lighter weight animal.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see! Yes, take your point haha


----------



## Rowreach (21 February 2020)

G&T said:



			I don’t show and don’t know much about it so may be wrong, but looks like just in hand showing?
		
Click to expand...


What TFF said 

There's a hell of a lot of young horses that go to Dublin and are hardly ever seen again on the circuit.


----------



## palo1 (21 February 2020)

I completely understand the appeal of the connies that are quite like your Boggle  BUT it might be worth considering something really quite different in some ways.  Comparisons being odious and all that and you may not find it that easy to make another such good transformation.   A starting point is good though and if you like a certain type that is fair enough   It is good to know what you like but horribly easy to close your mind to other opportunities...Connies sell on well though and there is no argument against a good one at all!!


----------



## windand rain (21 February 2020)

Seen many an in hand welsh win championship after championship as youngstock never to be seen again after 3 most being either shot or chucked away as broodmares and their youngstock going the same route


----------



## Evie91 (21 February 2020)

windand rain said:



			Seen many an in hand welsh win championship after championship as youngstock never to be seen again after 3 most being either shot or chucked away as broodmares and their youngstock going the same route
		
Click to expand...

Wind and rain - why would breeders shoot a successful horse, why not sell on to make a riding horse?


----------



## windand rain (21 February 2020)

Because they have been kept too fat from a very young age possibly fed immorally and as a results by the time they are three or four their legs and joints are knackered and breathing damaged beyond repair making them useless as ridden ponies


----------



## ester (21 February 2020)

and many going on to do the normal sorts of jobs lots of welshies do.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 February 2020)

Buy Flash pony, buy Flash pony, buy Flash pony ...........



😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Evie91 (21 February 2020)

windand rain said:



			Because they have been kept too fat from a very young age possibly fed immorally and as a results by the time they are three or four their legs and joints are knackered and breathing damaged beyond repair making them useless as ridden ponies
		
Click to expand...

I‘d not realised. Ignorance is bliss. Poor ponies. Always amazed by how poorly certain people choose to ‘care’ for animals that bring them prestiage,money etc.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Buy Flash pony, buy Flash pony, buy Flash pony ...........



😁😁😁😁😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Ok but... Flash is very pony like. He’s presenting like Boggle but, not sure he would ever end up as nice? I also reckon there’s a huge amount of sharpness there. Found another video with a definite head shake of *piss off*






I really like him. Ha.


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

Edited as changed mind!


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

You guys who are routing for Flash are just interested to see what happens! But I think we need to remember Boggle is not really Bog because of me, there was always a good horse in there- it’s in his breeding. It was just lucky I had a weird feeling!


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

Oooh, just seen the final video, that is not so nice 

Really don't like the hind end in that video.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 February 2020)

Ponies rule. He has a deliciously cheeky look in his eye 😁


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Oooh, just seen the final video, that is not so nice 

Really don't like the hind end in that video.
		
Click to expand...

ha I didn’t like the snaking head!!!


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Right the FINAL video.. I agree he looks like he has a buck here for sure hehe.


----------



## Rowreach (21 February 2020)

Just saw the last one on YouTube, they are terrified of letting go of him, they don't canter into any fence, and I bet he's had them on the floor more than once.  That's not a cheeky face imo, it's a troubled one.  Stuff going on there that I don't like, and I am sorry, I wouldn't touch him with a barge pole.  There are so many red flags there I've actually lost count


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Just saw the last one on YouTube, they are terrified of letting go of him, they don't canter into any fence, and I bet he's had them on the floor more than once.  That's not a cheeky face imo, it's a troubled one.  Stuff going on there that I don't like, and I am sorry, I wouldn't touch him with a barge pole.  There are so many red flags there I've actually lost count 

Click to expand...

I think they canter into the fences in the indoor videos? I can’t remember I’d have to look.

Totally agree and respect the opinions! I will wait to judge until I have the videos I’ve asked for with him without a training aid, and possible sent someone to see him.

Not ruling him out but not in either.


----------



## ycbm (21 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I'd be seriously worried about future issues with that, given the way it looks to have been produced as a 3yo  

Click to expand...


Looks like horrific OCD risk to me!

.


----------



## Rowreach (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I think they canter into the fences in the indoor videos? I can’t remember I’d have to look.

Totally agree and respect the opinions! I will wait to judge until I have the videos I’ve asked for with him without a training aid, and possible sent someone to see him.

Not ruling him out but not in either.
		
Click to expand...

Only one stride of canter into the log thing in the indoor, otherwise it's back to trot and presented in trot.  And very little sustained canter on the flat.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2020)

Having seen the video of him trotting on hard ground I wouldnt touch him with someone elses barge pole. Hes a massive, massive risk. If he was cheap and you fancied a punt then maybe, but by cheap I mean sub 1k. You would potentially be buying a huge issue with soundness and attitude. 

You've had bad luck with horses, dont ignore the bright red flags with this one! Dont do it.


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I think they canter into the fences in the indoor videos? I can’t remember I’d have to look.

Totally agree and respect the opinions! I will wait to judge until I have the videos I’ve asked for with him without a training aid, and possible sent someone to see him.

Not ruling him out but not in either.
		
Click to expand...

I did originally think he was worth a punt at a cheap price, but that trotting on the drive video put him out for me. As I said ^^^ I really did not like his hind end action in that, and I don't think it was just a baby being a baby (which arguably the schooling ones could have been).


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 February 2020)

Well no-one can accuse me of not being biased.  How about this chappie? I think he could be very marketable once riding nicely and with a few outings under his belt (if he's safe and sound). Could be a keeper though if the breed is your cup of tea.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...eyword=arab&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Argh guys why am I so novicey/stupid that I don’t see an issue with the back end in the trotting up type video. I just see tense, not knowing wtf is going on, probably yanked out of stable in the video.

I dunno I just do not think Bog would have presented any differently. But obviously that’s made me totally biased


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Well no-one can accuse me of not being biased.  How about this chappie? I think he could be very marketable once riding nicely and with a few outings under his belt (if he's safe and sound). Could be a keeper though if the breed is your cup of tea.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119713448/black-pure-bred-arab-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=arab&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale

Click to expand...

In a different life I would be on my way to collect this one. That's a proper fantasy pony right there!


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I dunno I just do not think Bog would have presented any differently. But obviously that’s made me totally biased
		
Click to expand...

And then bog had soundness issues didnt he? I cant remember the timeline of events exactly, but I do remember the feet issues.
You got lucky with Bog. He came right. He could easily have not come right though. Its why I stopped messing around with really cheap projects. Eventually you get your fingers burned and you get one that doesnt come right.


----------



## RHM (21 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Well no-one can accuse me of not being biased.  How about this chappie? I think he could be very marketable once riding nicely and with a few outings under his belt (if he's safe and sound). Could be a keeper though if the breed is your cup of tea.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119713448/black-pure-bred-arab-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=arab&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale






Click to expand...

Oh Jesus I might have a punt on him myself 😍


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2020)

Heres a different way of looking at it. You could be right, tense baby etc, etc, or what your seeing could be the start of soundness issues and thats whats making him tight and tense. I'd say I'm 80/20 on the unsound/tense baby issue. I really do not like the way he moves. The last one I saw moving like that had PSSM. Lots of excuses were made for that one a well until its behaviour got to bad and PSSM was eventually found.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			And then bog had soundness issues didnt he? I cant remember the timeline of events exactly, but I do remember the feet issues.
You got lucky with Bog. He came right. He could easily have not come right though. Its why I stopped messing around with really cheap projects. Eventually you get your fingers burned and you get one that doesnt come right.
		
Click to expand...

He had an old abscess which escalated into seedy toe in a hind hoof, and then bone bruising in front feet which vet felt was likely compensatory...

Stayed sound for two years then went lame after an event on hard ground.. cams sound again v quick but I took it easy.

I’d always watch his front feet though.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

You all like the Arab! Would be flighty as anything!


----------



## RHM (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			You all like the Arab! Would be flighty as anything!
		
Click to expand...

Fun though!!


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Heres a different way of looking at it. You could be right, tense baby etc, etc, or what your seeing could be the start of soundness issues and thats whats making him tight and tense. I'd say I'm 80/20 on the unsound/tense baby issue. I really do not like the way he moves. The last one I saw moving like that had PSSM. Lots of excuses were made for that one a well until its behaviour got to bad and PSSM was eventually found.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Probably right. Still like him. I’ll wait for the videos from the seller, have asked for quite specific ones!


----------



## ester (21 February 2020)

did it include please let go of the bloody front end


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

ester said:



			did it include please let go of the bloody front end 

Click to expand...

YES!


----------



## SpringArising (21 February 2020)

What about the Connie mare I linked? She's already out and about doing stuff, in budget, and er... I want to go ride it.


----------



## JJS (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Argh guys why am I so novicey/stupid that I don’t see an issue with the back end in the trotting up type video. I just see tense, not knowing wtf is going on, probably yanked out of stable in the video.

I dunno I just do not think Bog would have presented any differently. But obviously that’s made me totally biased
		
Click to expand...

I’m not half as experienced as most of the posters on here, but I do tend to have a good instinct for spotting when something is off, and the trotting video is an absolute red flag for me. There’s definitely something not quite right with him.


----------



## Michen (21 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			What about the Connie mare I linked? She's already out and about doing stuff, in budget, and er... I want to go ride it.
		
Click to expand...

it was going to the sales, will have been sold by now? Just a pre advert to get people interested I expect.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 February 2020)

Michen said:



			You all like the Arab! Would be flighty as anything!
		
Click to expand...

Or not. You can't really tell without meeting the horse. My grey is very sensible and yes she can flag her tail and prance but she is easy, easy, easy. You'd probably find her dull after your connie. My gelding has a bit more spark but he's still OK for my knackered and neurologically challenged self. Here's vid of an arab meeting pigs for the first time  1.50 onwards.


----------



## SpringArising (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			it was going to the sales, will have been sold by now? Just a pre advert to get people interested I expect.
		
Click to expand...

No, this one: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautiful-connemara-mare-/Horses/596840#


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Well no-one can accuse me of not being biased.  How about this chappie? I think he could be very marketable once riding nicely and with a few outings under his belt (if he's safe and sound). Could be a keeper though if the breed is your cup of tea.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119713448/black-pure-bred-arab-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=arab&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale






Click to expand...

Are Arabs out of fashion at the moment? That seems very cheap for such a nice looking horse.

I agree about the temperament, they look flash, but mine was doddle to ride  he was my first horse, and only four! 

.


----------



## Reacher (22 February 2020)

He is beautiful.
 I've always been wary of Arabs since my 2nd pony , as a kid, was a loaned young green , badly brought up, late cut ,  6 year old  arab. Ok not a good choice for a kid 2 years out of riding school.  His owner was a non-rider farmer who had  bought him to show. He used to buck me off in ever more imaginative ways. Someone once told me Arabs are either good or bad in temperament I don't know if that is true.
Mr H, allegedly unregistered welsh x arab, is a poppet.
Sorry for rambling
PS just read ycbm's last sentence!


----------



## TheMule (22 February 2020)

That bay Connie pony is just a catalogue of ‘nos' I think you would be mad to consider buying him.
- Never tracking up
- Pokey movement in front and behind
- Fairly obvious hip drop in a couple of the videos
- No right rein canter shown
- Never jumped from the right rein. He landed right canter once and they were very quick to pull him up
- Never straight, always bent outside, particularly coming into the jumps
I like his jump and I wouldn't mind the cheeky 'might have a buck' bits if that was in conjunction with a sound, happy horse.


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			ha I didn’t like the snaking head!!!
		
Click to expand...

Reviewing the other videos and now this one, I wonder if he’s got a bit of a nap in him🤔. Such a shame he’s to far away to look at in the flesh.


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Reviewing the other videos and now this one, I wonder if he’s got a bit of a nap in him🤔. Such a shame he’s to far away to look at in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

I'm only a few hours' drive from him and frankly I wouldn't waste the petrol.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

What about this? Bores me somewhat, literally just been sat on in the yard so only have videos of it lunging over a fence where it seems sweet enough, certainly not sparky. Rising 4 which isn’t ideal.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Reviewing the other videos and now this one, I wonder if he’s got a bit of a nap in him🤔. Such a shame he’s to far away to look at in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I’m sure he does! As did Boggle, we spent a LOT of time napping on long reins etc.

I think my expectations are just totally lowered from what they should be 😂


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			No, this one: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/beautiful-connemara-mare-/Horses/596840#

Click to expand...

She’s too small really... 15hh is about as small as I want to go.. but she does look fun!


----------



## blodwyn1 (22 February 2020)

Black arab childhood dream!


----------



## CorriegarthJ (22 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Or not. You can't really tell without meeting the horse. My grey is very sensible and yes she can flag her tail and prance but she is easy, easy, easy. You'd probably find her dull after your connie. My gelding has a bit more spark but he's still OK for my knackered and neurologically challenged self. Here's vid of an arab meeting pigs for the first time  1.50 onwards.







Click to expand...

can I just say, I absolutely love the way you talk to your horse! At first I thought you were talking to another person 😂


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Argh guys why am I so novicey/stupid that I don’t see an issue with the back end in the trotting up type video. I just see tense, not knowing wtf is going on, probably yanked out of stable in the video.

I dunno I just do not think Bog would have presented any differently. But obviously that’s made me totally biased
		
Click to expand...

The other videos, as I said, I did not 'like' the movement, but having visited the yard and ridden a similarly produced one, I would have gone and had a look as he does look a sweet type if you were to put the work in. The one I looked at was sound, no doubt in my mind. For under 4K, it would have been worth the trip based on my previous viewing.

The trotting up the driveway video was a no no. He is not level in his steps behind in my opinion, and the energy does not come forwards as it should. The energy thing itself is not the red flag on one so green, it is the uneven steps and drop on one side.

Part of me wants you to go get him still and prove us all wrong, as I would not have bought Boggle either and he has turned out fab for you. When you posted the lame lungeing videos a few years ago I thought it was all over for him, especially combined with the naughty behaviour. I doubted you, I confess, as much as the horse, as you had issues before which were not resolved (bear in mind I was only going on history as I have never met you or spoken with you either). But, you proved me wrong and took the bull by the horns and got him sorted. You gave him treatment and time when he needed it, sourced schooling when you needed help, arranged a sharer - I take my hat off to you. The latest posts, Boggle has been a credit to you.

But, you asked what people think, and the final video makes me say a resounding no. The last one did not just look unbalanced to me. It is not an exact science, the horse may well be sound and easy. But, based on the latter videos he would not interest me enough to travel, let alone buy off the internet.

This would be whatever the next videos show. I would not buy off a video ever, not just for this horse. For me, I need to like the feel of the horse. Also, on the topic of buying off a video in general, buying off a historical video, you won't know if the horse has had a touch of Bute, or 10 other videos taken, that were not successful before the wonderful video that is sent. Videos are OK to screen horses that you would then like to view, ride in person, and then vet within a day or two. If a horse is worth buying unseen in your mind, then he is worth viewing IMO.  But then I say this and you have had a fine adventure with Boggle.


----------



## palo1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Yeah. Probably right. Still like him. I’ll wait for the videos from the seller, have asked for quite specific ones!
		
Click to expand...

I actually do quite like Flash and its quite possible that all the issues you are seeing are slightly manufactured.  He is 4 and he may have been rushed or hassled.  Lots of horses are at this age and their movement after starting etc is not always brilliant.  He is a native too so won't move like a warmblood of course.   Having said that my 4 yo who has had very, very little work (probably ridden less than 20 times at this point) would do what Flash is being asked to do with less irritation evident (I have not asked her to start jumping though).  The irritation and the lack of strength and balance would make me more cautious than other things at this point.  I would worry that he is not especially happy about being ridden for whatever reason and that is why he moves and carries himself in that choppy and upright way - he may have decided that he doesn't like it essentially which would make things harder for whoever takes him on and makes actual real physical issues more difficult to assess.  If I really liked him (to buy) then I would probably look him over VERY carefully but in this instance he is a pony I would prefer to see unstarted.  He is a nice chap. He will mature, strengthen and gain confidence and enjoyment in all likelihood.  Also, in his favour is the fact that he is of good stock, his breeding is known and he is a native!!  He is a bit 'something' at the hind and I would prefer stronger quarters and better hocks but none of them are perfect!!


----------



## palo1 (22 February 2020)

ps Arabs and their part breds can be fabulous!!  I have a part bred and would have another at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			ps Arabs and their part breds can be fabulous!!  I have a part bred and would have another at the drop of a hat. 

Click to expand...

Me too, as a 16yo I had a Welsh sec d X arab. 

Could have been a disaster I guess, but he was a superstar! Hunted like a champ, brave, careful, forgiving and sound. I only sold as an 18 YO when I started doing open team chasing and a 15.2 welsh X arab struggled with the width of the hedge/ditch combinations. He went to a family who had worshipped him for years and could not believe their luck to actually own him.


----------



## RHM (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			What about this? Bores me somewhat, literally just been sat on in the yard so only have videos of it lunging over a fence where it seems sweet enough, certainly not sparky. Rising 4 which isn’t ideal.
View attachment 41521
View attachment 41521

Click to expand...

I think she looks quite sweet! She is straight through the shoulder which will make for choppy strides, but she is a pony so to be expected! I’m sure others who know a lot more than me will be along shortly!


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)

Why not find something nearer to home that you can just go out and have fun on?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Why not find something nearer to home that you can just go out and have fun on?
		
Click to expand...

For my budget there really is hardly anything that’s going to be ready to go out and do stuff. For the amount I want to spend its going to have to be a youngster really. I’m not too fussed about going out and *doing* stuff, I think I’m a bit of a happy hacker at heart, I’m more enthused about a project. Not sure why!


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Why not find something nearer to home that you can just go out and have fun on?
		
Click to expand...

For my budget there really is hardly anything that’s going to be ready to go out and do stuff. For the amount I want to spend its going to have to be a youngster really. I’m not too fussed about going out and *doing* stuff, I think I’m a bit of a happy hacker at heart, I’m more enthused about a project. Not sure why!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

CorriegarthJ said:



			can I just say, I absolutely love the way you talk to your horse! At first I thought you were talking to another person 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not me in that video - how I'd love to have that hacking available. I do babble to mine though.  I don't know if the breed brings it out of people or if the type attracted to the breed are babblers anyway! 

YBCM - sadly the US style 'halter scene' has given the breed a negative stereotype with people that haven't had much to do with the breed. Of course there are tricky ones like with all breeds. So, yes, you can get a lot of horse for your money. There will always be people who want good, safe, proven ridden animals though.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Sadly not me in that video - how I'd love to have that hacking available. I do babble to mine though.  I don't know if the breed brings it out of people or if the type attracted to the breed are babblers anyway! 

YBCM - sadly the US style 'halter scene' has given the breed a negative stereotype with people that haven't had much to do with the breed. Of course there are tricky ones like with all breeds. So, yes, you can get a lot of horse for your money. There will always be people who want good, safe, proven ridden animals though.
		
Click to expand...

I am probably unfairly stereotyping but I never see an Arab at a ODE (though I’m sure there are some!) or out hunting etc so assumed there was a reason for that!


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

I actually think there just aren't that many pure breds about these days which is more why you don't see them. We had a loan arab before we got Frank and he was the most lovely chap, never done much but happy to do anything.


----------



## Upthecreek (22 February 2020)

Apart from the question marks over his soundness and conformation I think it would be a bad idea to buy Flash to bring on at the same time as rehabbing Boggle. Rehabbing can be difficult and stressful and I personally would want to make that my priority. Even if he is very cheap you will have to put in a lot of time and effort in re-starting him and after watching all the videos I would definitely have to see him in person to decide whether or not I could work with his attitude. There is something I like about him though, but all things considered I think he’s too much of a gamble in your current circumstances. Best of luck with Boggle - really hope he comes right.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Apart from the question marks over his soundness and conformation I think it would be a bad idea to buy Flash to bring on at the same time as rehabbing Boggle. Rehabbing can be difficult and stressful and I personally would want to make that my priority. Even if he is very cheap you will have to put in a lot of time and effort in re-starting him and after watching all the videos I would definitely have to see him in person to decide whether or not I could work with his attitude. There is something I like about him though, but all things considered I think he’s too much of a gamble in your current circumstances. Best of luck with Boggle - really hope he comes right.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I have a plan for boggle, he’s going to be with me for three months then go to a rest yard for the three months small pen turnout where he will also then he turned away after. So only 12 weeks of rehabbing for me really.


----------



## Otherwise (22 February 2020)

My friend has an arab who's fabulous, she's had a lot of success at riding club show jumping and eventing getting through to the championships a number of times, done a couple of be 90s on him, done team chasing and hunting. The only other arab I know is also lovely, really looks after his quite green owner. I agree you just don't see many purebreds around but I don't think that's because they can't do it.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Still can’t believe what utter rubbish I’m seeing for sale at crazy prices. I think Boggle would actually easily sell for 10k (injury aside!) if he was to be marketed.

It’s quite depressing because I got so lucky with him and he’s going to be a very hard act to follow


----------



## Abi90 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Still can’t believe what utter rubbish I’m seeing for sale at crazy prices. I think Boggle would actually easily sell for 10k (injury aside!) if he was to be marketed.

It’s quite depressing because I got so lucky with him and he’s going to be a very hard act to follow 

Click to expand...

I’ve thought this with Rosie. Arthritis aside she’ll jump a metre sensible, is forward but with brakes, look pretty, hacks out sensibly, can take her anywhere and she’s the same and could manage a novice dressage test! Seen quirky horses who have done less than that on the market for £8K!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I am probably unfairly stereotyping but I never see an Arab at a ODE (though I’m sure there are some!) or out hunting etc so assumed there was a reason for that!
		
Click to expand...

This little stallion (he's 14.2 IIRC) was a show horse and the video shows his first XC schooling session. He's very willing and i like that fact that they have the other horse there to give him a positive experience. 






This pair used to be on this forum. The funny intro by the XC commentator is hilarious. People who are better with the search function might find some old posts (the horse is called tiger) but IIRC they did everything showing, side saddle, hunter trails, eventing etc... A proper all rounder.






There was another one I remember, a chestnut called Gus but I can't find him using the search function. He was by a halter bred stallion (possibly Master Design GA) and he evented. 

Oh and Marcus Aurelius (again a member on here maybe as Avonbrook?) went to HOYS as a ridden stallion but also competed in other disciplines. 

http://www.avonbrookstud.co.uk/stallions.html

Edit - correcting autocorrect! LOL.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Quite like this chap. Just backed. 14.3hh  and the light grey is unbroken, 15hh. conformation thoughts for both?


----------



## DabDab (22 February 2020)

I like the dark fella


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			The other videos, as I said, I did not 'like' the movement, but having visited the yard and ridden a similarly produced one, I would have gone and had a look as he does look a sweet type if you were to put the work in. The one I looked at was sound, no doubt in my mind. For under 4K, it would have been worth the trip based on my previous viewing.

The trotting up the driveway video was a no no. He is not level in his steps behind in my opinion, and the energy does not come forwards as it should. The energy thing itself is not the red flag on one so green, it is the uneven steps and drop on one side.

Part of me wants you to go get him still and prove us all wrong, as I would not have bought Boggle either and he has turned out fab for you. When you posted the lame lungeing videos a few years ago I thought it was all over for him, especially combined with the naughty behaviour. I doubted you, I confess, as much as the horse, as you had issues before which were not resolved (bear in mind I was only going on history as I have never met you or spoken with you either). But, you proved me wrong and took the bull by the horns and got him sorted. You gave him treatment and time when he needed it, sourced schooling when you needed help, arranged a sharer - I take my hat off to you. The latest posts, Boggle has been a credit to you.

But, you asked what people think, and the final video makes me say a resounding no. The last one did not just look unbalanced to me. It is not an exact science, the horse may well be sound and easy. But, based on the latter videos he would not interest me enough to travel, let alone buy off the internet.

This would be whatever the next videos show. I would not buy off a video ever, not just for this horse. For me, I need to like the feel of the horse. Also, on the topic of buying off a video in general, buying off a historical video, you won't know if the horse has had a touch of Bute, or 10 other videos taken, that were not successful before the wonderful video that is sent. Videos are OK to screen horses that you would then like to view, ride in person, and then vet within a day or two. If a horse is worth buying unseen in your mind, then he is worth viewing IMO.  But then I say this and you have had a fine adventure with Boggle.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe thank you! I didn’t know I had unresolved issues though  Or you mean Boggle and his travelling!

I guess with Boggle I had no choice. I did put him up for sale before he went lame and had plenty of enquiries but I never actually let anyone come and view him. I think deep down I knew I had something good and part of my dislike for him was unwarranted really, because I was grieving for Basil. I learned a lot from bringing him on, not even so much ridden wise just how to approach things, change direction and patience. My god the patience!

I’m really proud of him but if he was with someone else he’d probably be flying around BE novice by now, I don’t feel he lives up to his potential at all with me eventing wise. But he is the most solid all rounder in every way possible which is pretty cool. And he has it easy with me  

I got lucky with Boggle but I am acutely aware that I need to be realistic about my capabilities re bringing on a horse...


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)

I like both. But thought you were looking at 15hh minimum height?


----------



## SpringArising (22 February 2020)

The 14.3 is very nice. There's very little wrong with him. I really like his back, hind end and shoulder. I imagine he'll make 15 when finished growing. 

I don't like the 15h, big boxy shoulder, feet look like they're going flat in front + body is weak all over. Is there any point buying something unbroken anyway when the whole point is that you have something to ride while your one is off?


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

I much prefer the dark one.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			I like both. But thought you were looking at 15hh minimum height?
		
Click to expand...

I think it would easily make 15hh as it’s only just four.. the rider is 6 foot apparently.
But yes really I want something that’s 15hh now!


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			The 14.3 is very nice. There's very little wrong with him. I really like his back, hind end and shoulder. I imagine he'll make 15 when finished growing.

I don't like the 15h, big boxy shoulder, feet look like they're going flat in front + body is weak all over. Is there any point buying something unbroken anyway when the whole point is that you have something to ride while your one is off?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he trots up really nicely as well in a video. I do like him- he’s the only one that’s made me re watch a few times (bar flash)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

I have to agree, the dark grey (in post 220) is the one that catches my eye from the photos available to me.


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2020)

ester said:



			I actually think there just aren't that many pure breds about these days which is more why you don't see them. .
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I rode some Crabbets for several years which were lovely all rounders, pretty nice solid horses with a good attitude. I did some PC eventing with one.  But you just don't tend to see them around.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I have to agree, the dark grey (in post 220) is the one that catches my eye from the photos available to me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I’m quite taken with him. I’ve got a couple of videos from the ad but not sure how to get them on here.

Just 4 though. What’s the general consensus with a 4 year old, would he need turning away at some point?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Video of the grey (with permission from dealer)






I really like him!!!

He’s too small really but if the rider is 6 foot it looks like he takes up the leg quite well? I’m 5 foot 7.

Thoughts guys?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

I always understood that often people lightly backed at three, turned away, then brought back into work at four and then built up from there. 

As long as you didn't overface him either physically or mentally, I think that most people wouldn't expect a four year old to need turning away.


----------



## Upthecreek (22 February 2020)

The dark grey is nice. Depends how he’s been started and how he reacts when you start asking a little bit more of him as to whether he would benefit from turning away. Is he close enough to you to go take a look?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

More photos. Not sure about it’s hocks...?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			The dark grey is nice. Depends how he’s been started and how he reacts when you start asking a little bit more of him as to whether he would benefit from turning away. Is he close enough to you to go take a look?
		
Click to expand...

He’s in Ireland too!


----------



## RHM (22 February 2020)

I personally think those hinds a a little straight for my liking, though after a horse with PSD I am a bit OCD about that. Apart from that he looks absolutely lovely!!


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			More photos. Not sure about it’s hocks...?
	View attachment 41539
View attachment 41540

Click to expand...

Feet look a bit frilly.  Whereabouts is he in Ireland?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Feet look a bit frilly.  Whereabouts is he in Ireland?
		
Click to expand...

He is N/N for HWSD. Edited- Banagher I think..


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

sorry think it’s banagher..


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Video of the grey (with permission from dealer)






I really like him!!!

He’s too small really but if the rider is 6 foot it looks like he takes up the leg quite well? I’m 5 foot 7.

Thoughts guys?
		
Click to expand...

Like the still photos but not the trot up.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Like the still photos but not the trot up.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, how come?


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Hehe thank you! I didn’t know I had unresolved issues though  Or you mean Boggle and his travelling!

I guess with Boggle I had no choice. I did put him up for sale before he went lame and had plenty of enquiries but I never actually let anyone come and view him. I think deep down I knew I had something good and part of my dislike for him was unwarranted really, because I was grieving for Basil. I learned a lot from bringing him on, not even so much ridden wise just how to approach things, change direction and patience. My god the patience!

I’m really proud of him but if he was with someone else he’d probably be flying around BE novice by now, I don’t feel he lives up to his potential at all with me eventing wise. But he is the most solid all rounder in every way possible which is pretty cool. And he has it easy with me 

I got lucky with Boggle but I am acutely aware that I need to be realistic about my capabilities re bringing on a horse...
		
Click to expand...

No, I didn't mean Boggle at all, I think you have done a fabulous job on him. I meant that a couple of horses hadn't worked out, and being as I don't know you, that could have been because of the horses or could have been because of something in the way they are kept. However, I can see that this horse has everything a Boggle could ever wish for, so I now can include that the issue was not with the way the other ones were kept.


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

He sounded uneven at the start of the trot up to me. But then I thought maybe I was listening too hard.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh, how come?
		
Click to expand...

Watch just before the first gate post.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Watch just before the first gate post.
		
Click to expand...

I thought just a mis step in rhythm because he’s having a little look at it?


----------



## Meredith (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Watch just before the first gate post.
		
Click to expand...

I see a hesitant step too


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Watch just before the first gate post.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you said it, I didn't want say anything because I'm really coming across as Ms Negativity on this thread


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I thought just a mis step in rhythm because he’s having a little look at it?
		
Click to expand...

It's the whole of the video.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Meredith said:



			I see a hesitant step too
		
Click to expand...

I see more than one, in rhythm.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			I'm glad you said it, I didn't want say anything because I'm really coming across as Ms Negativity on this thread 

Click to expand...

I feel not so bad, because I would have gone to view Flash on the first video post, if that were the only video. On that video post alone, he looked worth a look at under 4K. Sweet. So, I have not been negative the whole thread


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

You’d think that a 4 year old Connie thats done nothing couldn’t have that much wrong with it that could be sinister... surely 🙈


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			It's the whole of the video.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too I'm afraid


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Don’t feel bad anyone, I need reining in, hence the thread


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			You’d think that a 4 year old Connie thats done nothing couldn’t have that much wrong with it that could be sinister... surely 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, I don't think that is true.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Eurgh, depressing


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Don’t feel bad anyone, I need reining in, hence the thread 

Click to expand...

Just if you get really fed up tell me


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			You’d think that a 4 year old Connie thats done nothing couldn’t have that much wrong with it that could be sinister... surely 🙈
		
Click to expand...

The problem with rather a lot of horses bred in Ireland is that they have bugger all care in their early years, often living on a mountain or a bog or a beach for the first three years, then herded in and started.

They don't get wormed, they don't get vaccinated, they don't get their feet done, they are often on poor ragworty grazing, they may get supplemented with a bale or two, but if they get chased off by others they aren't getting enough food so they are not developing properly.  I've seen so many like this, and it's all issues building up to appear in the future.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			The problem with rather a lot of horses bred in Ireland is that they have bugger all care in their early years, often living on a mountain or a bog or a beach for the first three years, then herded in and started.

They don't get wormed, they don't get vaccinated, they don't get their feet done, they are often on poor ragworty grazing, they may get supplemented with a bale or two, but if they get chased off by others they aren't getting enough food so they are not developing properly.  I've seen so many like this, and it's all issues building up to appear in the future.
		
Click to expand...

And end up like a hat rack like Boggle was. 

I think this is going to be a really hard search, already feeling very sad about the idea of riding anything that’s not Boggle, I don’t know how on earth I will find that mini sports horse type that’s actually a native pony. 

Bit glum. Makes me appreciate Boggle more than ever now I’ve pronably looked at 100 ponies online!


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2020)

I think this might be where finding something totally different might be the better move. As someone mentioned earlier if you get another similar pony then you will end up comparing them and the newbie is bound to compare badly because it will be something at the start of its journey.

Something totally different could still be a satisfying and enjoyable project but would allow you to cast the net wider in order to find the right horse?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think this might be where finding something totally different might be the better move. As someone mentioned earlier if you get another similar pony then you will end up comparing them and the newbie is bound to compare badly because it will be something at the start of its journey.

Something totally different could still be a satisfying and enjoyable project but would allow you to cast the net wider in order to find the right horse?
		
Click to expand...

Yep it could indeed. I guess I’m still thinking about budget though. I am not phased about a just backed native, but a just backed sports horse type I would be. I know that doesn’t really make sense but it’s just my comfort zone I guess...?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

If you want to stick to natives what about a Welsh?


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2020)

it does make sense (it makes total sense, I am missing the pony brain with my ex racer) but it seems like you might be paying a connie-premium without really getting a particularly good deal?    (MC welshies are already out of the picture i believe, but I agree that would offer value for money! )


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			If you want to stick to natives what about a Welsh?
		
Click to expand...


Really just don’t like them (sorry welshie lovers).. not my cuppa t!


----------



## RHM (22 February 2020)

Fell pony!!! Might not be as sporty as you are ideally after but so lovable! I did see one doing the 80cm at Somerford too!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 February 2020)

Michen, wish you were nearer, I'm looking for a confident pilot for B Fuzzy for comps,  v sharp forwards going,  but safe.
I do agree with MP, perhaps thinking outside the box? Saw a cracking 16.2 11yr old gelding this morning,  pops round 1.20 sj easily,  does a nice test,  not keen xc comps tho, ready to go. Not my sort but would do someone a good job. Yes, I know not your sort either, tho  😜


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

OK. I did wonder about Newfies, but I'm not sure if they get as big as 15hh? My instructor had a lovely one once that she bought on for fun, but I think he was only 14.1hh. She was fighting off people that wanted him when she came to sell because she'd evented him (low level) and he'd proved to be a lovely and talented chap. He was very eye catching too - bright chestnut and was one of those that really 'grew' and looked special with tack on.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 February 2020)

RHM said:



			Fell pony!!! Might not be as sporty as you are ideally after but so lovable! I did see one doing the 80cm at Somerford too!
		
Click to expand...

Fells over 13.2 need to pop 1m for whp finals.
There are very different types and temperament within the breed, some steady,  some sharp etc.
Mind you, a good one will be about 5k and upwards.


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

I think then the Q somewhat becomes how sporty do you want. Sporty enough that from a native point of view it does become connies only (plenty of which aren't that sporty either, same for foresters, IME the rare odd one might be but again they don't get big enough)?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Yep Ester I think that’s why I’m so set on them...


This is what I’m after. Just for half the amount of money  but if I could find this type as a just broken or even unbroken four year old I may have a chance.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Michen, wish you were nearer, I'm looking for a confident pilot for B Fuzzy for comps,  v sharp forwards going,  but safe.
I do agree with MP, perhaps thinking outside the box? Saw a cracking 16.2 11yr old gelding this morning,  pops round 1.20 sj easily,  does a nice test,  not keen xc comps tho, ready to go. Not my sort but would do someone a good job. Yes, I know not your sort either, tho  😜
		
Click to expand...

I’m not a confident pilot though I’m a bloody useless one! I’m confident with Boggle because I know him inside out and we have a rock solid agreement with each other. I’m terrified of jumping still! Actually I’m not terrified of 70cm anymore, success


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2020)

and does it have to be a purebred?  I went on a little daydream looking for partbred natives as I have loved riding them in the past, they seem to be more sensibly priced but would add the sportiness to any native breed?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			OK. I did wonder about Newfies, but I'm not sure if they get as big as 15hh? My instructor had a lovely one once that she bought on for fun, but I think he was only 14.1hh. She was fighting off people that wanted him when she came to sell because she'd evented him (low level) and he'd proved to be a lovely and talented chap. He was very eye catching too - bright chestnut and was one of those that really 'grew' and looked special with tack on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes wouldn’t rule out a NF, but don’t think I’ve ever seen a bigger one. Maybe a cross? There’s a nice one on nfed but 14hh just too small.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			and does it have to be a purebred?  I went on a little daydream looking for partbred natives as I have loved riding them in the past, they seem to be more sensibly priced but would add the sportiness to any native breed?
		
Click to expand...

No not at all, could be a mix!


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

Keeps quiet about when nikib said she definitely didn't want a welsh, of any percentage and I unintentionally found one


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 February 2020)

I thought Flash looked sweet but I think we've all gathered over time that I'm no real judge of horse flesh 🙄😳 But even I wouldn't touch him with a borrowed barge pole after the video on the drive 
My favourite of this thread is the chunkier chap that Rowreach found, just the type I personally love, albeit he'd need to be a good hand bigger than me. 
The black Arab is a cracker too, and I'm not a huge fan of them as a breed.....probs as I'm too tall and heavy lol.
Can't believe you don't like Welshies lol, I'd kill for a nice, over height Section D😍😍...it would probably break me😂, but still......


----------



## milliepops (22 February 2020)

ester said:



			Keeps quiet about when nikib said she definitely didn't want a welsh, of any percentage and I unintentionally found one 

Click to expand...

well that was also kind of why i was asking about partbreds, because a good one gets you the clever ponyness but with the hysteria diluted  I have had a couple of fab Welsh x TB and I also like a welsh xWB.


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)

This could be a bit of fun 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)




----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 February 2020)

Shame she's only 3 (and standing in a bog so i can't see her hooves). Conny x ISH

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...yword=filly&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale


----------



## Lammy (22 February 2020)

This is on a Connemara page on FB... I think they’re asking too much but he seems a nice sort. Might be worth an enquiry about info/price.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I’m not a confident pilot though I’m a bloody useless one! I’m confident with Boggle because I know him inside out and we have a rock solid agreement with each other. I’m terrified of jumping still! Actually I’m not terrified of 70cm anymore, success 

Click to expand...

Lol, B doesn't give the choice as locks on....


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Lammy said:



			This is on a Connemara page on FB... I think they’re asking too much but he seems a nice sort. Might be worth an enquiry about info/price.






Click to expand...

Thanks v much I’ve seen that one  lovely but a no go for me.


----------



## Meredith (22 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			This could be a bit of fun 🤷🏻‍♀️
View attachment 41544

Click to expand...

I was just about to suggest a welsh cob x tb similar to the best horse I have ever owned and Amymay posted the above.
Photo of beloved for reference...


----------



## DirectorFury (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Really just don’t like them (sorry welshie lovers).. not my cuppa t!
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand and *am* taking that on board but a nice young DxTB should be sporty enough and not be 100% Welsh so less chance of idiocy?
I believe Maesmynach were breeding some crosses [I swear I'm not on commission  ].

Out of interest what is it about them that you're not keen on? The movement, confo, brains, etc?


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			You all like the Arab! Would be flighty as anything!
		
Click to expand...

There not all flighty some are sharper than other like any breed really, I have 2 one is loads sharper than the other but not in a unrideble horrible way.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			I totally understand and *am* taking that on board but a nice young DxTB should be sporty enough and not be 100% Welsh so less chance of idiocy?
I believe Maesmynach were breeding some crosses [I swear I'm not on commission  ].

Out of interest what is it about them that you're not keen on? The movement, confo, brains, etc?
		
Click to expand...


Yes open to a welshie x! It’s pretty much all of the above, ha. I don’t like the cobbyness or the brain or the movement...


----------



## Meredith (22 February 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			I totally understand and *am* taking that on board but a nice young DxTB should be sporty enough and not be 100% Welsh so less chance of idiocy?
I believe Maesmynach were breeding some crosses [I swear I'm not on commission  ].

Out of interest what is it about them that you're not keen on? The movement, confo, brains, etc?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I agree exactly as my post before.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Unbroken, in UK. 4K. I like the look of him, only a couple of hours away.
Confo critique anyone?


----------



## palo1 (22 February 2020)

Abi90 said:



			I’ve thought this with Rosie. Arthritis aside she’ll jump a metre sensible, is forward but with brakes, look pretty, hacks out sensibly, can take her anywhere and she’s the same and could manage a novice dressage test! Seen quirky horses who have done less than that on the market for £8K!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but there are lovely and not very expensive horses out there - many nice horses are either overlooked or totally overmarketed. Also, Connies and their crosses are fashionable and therefore expensive.


----------



## palo1 (22 February 2020)

ETA - this most recent one looks worth investigating.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Unbroken, in UK. 4K. I like the look of him, only a couple of hours away.
Confo critique anyone?

View attachment 41547
View attachment 41548

Click to expand...

Nicest yet IMO, plus has not been rushed. 

As long as he genuinely is unbacked and not backed and failed!


----------



## SpringArising (22 February 2020)

I REALLY like the one you just posted (in fact he looks damn near identical to mine who I bought as a just backed 4 year old for 3.5k) , but he doesn't look like he's going to take up much leg. You'd be better off with a 14.2 with well sprung ribs than a fine 15h.


----------



## BBP (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Unbroken, in UK. 4K. I like the look of him, only a couple of hours away.
Confo critique anyone?

View attachment 41547
View attachment 41548

Click to expand...

This is the best looking horse on the thread so far. If I was looking I would be out to see this one like a shot.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

Goddamit, I just had a search on Horsequest, just to have a look for you, and have had to stop before I went and bought another for myself!!!

I keep reminding myself that horse hunting looks like fun when it is for someone else. When it is for you, you think each one is 'the one' only to arrive at the yard and find there is a pretty big drawback that the owner 'forgot' to mention, or 'never noticed' that before.

I got as far as showing Mr Red a video, he has advised me to step away from the $3£@&&& computer!

The search I put in brought back these... https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search 

ETA - oh, it didn't remember the search, how strange.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Yup he looks nice. I’ve asked to go see him, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Updated... going to see him tomorrow afternoon  seems worth hopping in the car for an hour and 45 mins I think!


----------



## be positive (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Updated... going to see him tomorrow afternoon  seems worth hopping in the car for an hour and 45 mins I think!
		
Click to expand...

He looks smart, what direction are you going?


----------



## Abi90 (22 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			Yes, but there are lovely and not very expensive horses out there - many nice horses are either overlooked or totally overmarketed. Also, Connies and their crosses are fashionable and therefore expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope so on the not very expensive front. May have to retire my mare at 7 and will need to look for a bargain under £4K. Could be posting a help me find a horse soon


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

be positive said:



			He looks smart, what direction are you going?
		
Click to expand...

Sussex frustratingly...


----------



## be positive (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Sussex frustratingly...
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Unbroken, in UK. 4K. I like the look of him, only a couple of hours away.
Confo critique anyone?

View attachment 41547
View attachment 41548

Click to expand...

If the photo is a true picture, back legs are too straight for me. Begging PSD.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Goddamit, I just had a search on Horsequest, just to have a look for you, and have had to stop before I went and bought another for myself!!!

I keep reminding myself that horse hunting looks like fun when it is for someone else. When it is for you, you think each one is 'the one' only to arrive at the yard and find there is a pretty big drawback that the owner 'forgot' to mention, or 'never noticed' that before.

I got as far as showing Mr Red a video, he has advised me to step away from the $3£@&&& computer!

The search I put in brought back these... https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search

ETA - oh, it didn't remember the search, how strange.
		
Click to expand...

If there’s one you like, send me the ref number and that’s how I can then pull it up.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (22 February 2020)

Up to height NF aren't readily available! I have an old one who is. I am 5'6 and a bit and my mare is 14.1. Good depth of girth will take up the leg. I could point you in the direction of someone who's ponies are up to height and sometimes over if you were interested.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			If the photo is a true picture, back legs are too straight for me. Begging PSD.
		
Click to expand...

Being sold by a very well known show producer, had thought it would be perfect!


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Another pic from ad


----------



## Meredith (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Being sold by a very well known show producer, had thought it would be perfect!
		
Click to expand...

.



ycbm said:



			If the photo is a true picture, back legs are too straight for me. Begging PSD.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps that is why it is for sale...


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Meredith said:



			.

Perhaps that is why it is for sale...
		
Click to expand...

Not a Connie show producer.

I still like him


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Another pic from ad 
	View attachment 41556

Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

TBH you need him on a solid surface not an arena for true angles.


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Another pic from ad 
	View attachment 41556

Click to expand...


Worth seeing in the flesh but I still don't like the back end. Still too straight through the hocks and something wrong with the proportions and angles around the sacroiliac and croup. Front legs on an inch too far forward and he's pointing,  which if he always does it indicates heel pain.   

Probably completely different and a very nice pony in the flesh


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

pointing, or they are just trying to take correct open stance confo pics


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

ester said:



			pointing, or they are just trying to take correct open stance confo pics 

Click to expand...

I agree. Pointing a different foot in each one and it is the classic framing photo, as in closer legs a bit open and further legs closer.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2020)

How would you get him backed if you have him? Are you intending to back yourself or send away for backing/riding away? That would add around £1,500 to price.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			How would you get him backed if you have him? Are you intending to back yourself or send away for backing? That would add around £1,500 to price.
		
Click to expand...

Would depend. No stable free at my yard at the moment and Bog needs his for 3 months. If one came up I’d do A mixture of it myself plus yard owner. If not he will need to livery somewhere else anyway for a bit so will invest the extra in breaking livery.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 February 2020)

i like the latest one, worth seeing in the flesh anyway.  you need tyo see them moving to make a proper judgement... good luck tomorrow


----------



## Errin Paddywack (22 February 2020)

I like the latest one best too.  For me he makes a very pleasing overall picture.  Looking forward to hearing how you get on with viewing him.


----------



## tristar (22 February 2020)

i am typing this about 30 seconds from gloria nolan`s in carlow, at my son`s house, so i am close at hand at the mo , also we have a breeder of connies at the stud in kildare using empty fields, his son was an international judge of connies , but he sadly died, so could get phone number he could be a good one to recommend genuine ponies.

next month i might be over for goresbridge, if you get stuck i could pick you up from the station in carlow,  fly to dub, train from dub heuston to carlow, 1 hour


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

AA says he’s stunning and doesn’t see straight hocks so I’m v happy with that assessment


----------



## TPO (22 February 2020)

TB x Highland can be a really good cross for a hardy but sporty and quick thinking mix


----------



## tristar (22 February 2020)

that grey is lovely, a bit short in the quarters with a slight hump,  and not that strong in the loins,  but if he moves as good as he looks who knows.?


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

TPO said:



			TB x Highland can be a really good cross for a hardy but sporty and quick thinking mix
		
Click to expand...

I bloody LOVE highlands. Little devils. I liveried on a highland pony stud farm in Aberdeenshire when I was in my teens and absolutely loved them. I used to ride one of the stallions bareback and head collarless in the field when he was kept opposite my house 😂


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2020)

Connies are usually a bit straight in the hocks.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 February 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Connies are usually a bit straight in the hocks.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say that this is what I've been told about Connemaras too. Mine is a bit straight at the back but then he won't be eventing,  he's just for fun.


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Well it looks like everyone is fairly agreed it’s a nice looking pony. Fingers crossed he lives up to the niceness in real life tomorrow!


----------



## Blazingsaddles (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Another pic from ad 
	View attachment 41556

Click to expand...

Personally, he’s too long in the cannon bone for me.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (22 February 2020)

TPO said:



			TB x Highland can be a really good cross for a hardy but sporty and quick thinking mix
		
Click to expand...

Or NF x Tb.


----------



## Amymay (22 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Well it looks like everyone is fairly agreed it’s a nice looking pony. Fingers crossed he lives up to the niceness in real life tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Update as soon as you’ve seen him 😁


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2020)

Blazingsaddles said:



			Personally, he’s too long in the cannon bone for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think that's what I mean about the 'straight' back legs, his hocks are too high by quite margin, for me.

Subject to the usual provisos about misleading photos  of course


----------



## Wheels (22 February 2020)

Latest pic of they grey - the front end is lovely


----------



## Wheels (22 February 2020)

The midline and back end, especially the back, loins and croup are not for me


----------



## ycbm (22 February 2020)

Wheels said:



			Latest pic of they grey - the front end is lovely
View attachment 41566

Click to expand...

I'd make sure that's scuffed up surface not broken off hoof, unless he's been HWSD tested?

.


----------



## Wheels (22 February 2020)

Good point!


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

He will have been tested, anything born from 2016 onwards has to be for passport.

I wouldn’t buy any Connemara without it (unless breeding means it would definitely be N/N or HWSD/N), it doesn’t matter if his feet look fine, they can have it in disguise and only becomes apparent when you start to show them, take them out of the field etc.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 February 2020)

highland ponies for sale here!

https://www.highlandponysociety.com/shop/ponies-for-sale.html


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			highland ponies for sale here!

https://www.highlandponysociety.com/shop/ponies-for-sale.html

Click to expand...

Ha as much as I love them a pure highland wouldn’t fit what I’m after!


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 February 2020)

I’ve got a super 15hh Connie x ISH horse that I’ve toyed with the idea of selling. What job do you need a horse for? I’m not far from you


----------



## Michen (22 February 2020)

MuffettMischief said:



			I’ve got a super 15hh Connie x ISH horse that I’ve toyed with the idea of selling. What job do you need a horse for? I’m not far from you
		
Click to expand...

Low level eventing and hunting


----------



## ester (22 February 2020)

highland you say  
lol
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-146120.html


----------



## MuffettMischief (22 February 2020)

Ah ok, I’ve thought about selling as although he is a fantastic hunter when on the move and pops hedges and gates like they are cross poles, he isn’t settling to the standing around bit And would probably suit an eventing home better as has the talent!


----------



## Bernster (22 February 2020)

Hmm, I know good confo is important and no one wants to buy a vet bill but I’ve had horses with good confo turn out not to be very sound and ones with not so perfect have gone on to be very useful for a long time!


----------



## tristar (23 February 2020)

the grey also looks at a bit back at the knee,  having said about the quarters being a bit short etc,  i would say though, we have one who is like that and boy is he a superb mover, although i would prefer longer quarters


connies have pre ancestry and they can tend towards a straight hind leg 

having picked the poor soul to pieces, i think everything depends on how he moves and rides, if he moves easy over the ground, and shows a willing attitude to work,  and uses himself  willingly,theres no reason why he should not stay sound  if taught to use his back correctly,


----------



## windand rain (23 February 2020)

Personal opinion wont help either the buyers or seller of these horses it is certainly true no horse is perfect it is also true that photos can make a horse look great when it is awful and look awful when it is great. I am beginning to feel quite sorry for the sellers of these ponies to be honest. Sadly the only way to find you a horse is to take you to see them so good luck in your quest. I am sorry Boggle has to have time out.


----------



## southerncomfort (23 February 2020)

Bernster said:



			Hmm, I know good confo is important and no one wants to buy a vet bill but I’ve had horses with good confo turn out not to be very sound and ones with not so perfect have gone on to be very useful for a long time!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Bernster.

I have a welsh cob X who has a very close action behind.  She's the soundest pony I've ever had, never had a days lameness or injury in her life.

Perfect confirmation is a must for the show ring but otherwise small shortcomings can be overlooked I think.

ETA I've found that the fitter the above pony is, the less obvious her close action is.  I think a lot of these unbacked youngsters will look very different with some work in them.


----------



## tristar (23 February 2020)

opinions won`t  change the horse`s confo, and on the whole i think exposure to buyers is a positive thing, and in the end people buy where they want, and generallly because they fall in love, well i do anyway

i had a mare who was an in hand champion at three, who was back at the knee , she was wonderful to to ride, and stayed sound all her life

so i think  we are showing a balanced opinion


----------



## HashRouge (23 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Well no-one can accuse me of not being biased.  How about this chappie? I think he could be very marketable once riding nicely and with a few outings under his belt (if he's safe and sound). Could be a keeper though if the breed is your cup of tea.

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119713448/black-pure-bred-arab-gelding.html?link=/search?keyword=arab&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale






Click to expand...

Love this chap! Super young horse!


----------



## sollimum (23 February 2020)

ester said:



			highland you say 
lol
https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-146120.html

Click to expand...

Oh we would love a Doris.  We recently bought a forward going veteran highland and she is fab.


----------



## Rowreach (23 February 2020)

Bernster said:



			Hmm, I know good confo is important and no one wants to buy a vet bill but I’ve had horses with good confo turn out not to be very sound and ones with not so perfect have gone on to be very useful for a long time!
		
Click to expand...

This is totally true, but I still wouldn’t consider buying one that isn’t sound from the get go 🙂


----------



## Michen (23 February 2020)

Well, I like him and the majority think he looks like a smasher, so I’m looking forward to seeing what he is in the flesh!


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2020)

tristar said:



			t

having picked the poor soul to pieces, i think everything depends on how he moves and rides, if he moves easy over the ground, and shows a willing attitude to work,  and uses himself  willingly,theres no reason why he should not stay sound  if taught to use his back correctly,
		
Click to expand...

I think this one is unbacked? 

Good luck michen, take photos!


----------



## tristar (23 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I think this one is unbacked? 

Good luck michen, take photos!
		
Click to expand...


attitude and movement, backed or not backed


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 February 2020)

While I completely agree that buying sound from the get go is paramount, not all conformation issues are equal to unsoundness. 
There is no "perfect" horse, at least not in the price range that most of us can afford..!!! 
I think there is always a compromise to be made. I have learned that buying with your gut when you see the horse in the flesh is the best way forward, and being honest about the red flags. In truth, the horses I've bought with my heart are the ones that have gotten me into trouble. I didn't really like much about my Connie x boy from his ad, still wasn't over struck when I viewed him BUT my gut was screaming at me that he was the one. I double checked via PM with a few of the HHOers that I knew would give me sound, honest feedback and was given the go ahead. He has an old splint on his near fore and is a bit upright in the hock but all in all he's not a bad lad and cheap as a bonus..!!!
He's going off to be backed etc in 2 weeks time and I'm excited rather than terrified for once 😂😂


----------



## Red-1 (23 February 2020)

Goddamit Michen, keeping us in suspense, how did it go????


----------



## rara007 (23 February 2020)

What is it you’re trying to produce? What do that market want? I was previously in the small horse all rounder shopping category and temperament, results and decent movement were considered far before the finer points of conformation. Does it need to make money or is it a project for fun possibly accepting a loss? I’m the worlds worst seller (no time for time wasters) so have made a few losses for a quick easy sale recently


----------



## BBP (23 February 2020)

I’m way too interested in what Mitchen thought of this little horse. He’s the only one on this whole thread that has ‘the look’ that grabs me.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 February 2020)

BBP said:



			I’m way too interested in what Mitchen thought of this little horse. He’s the only one on this whole thread that has ‘the look’ that grabs me.
		
Click to expand...

me too,   i only looked on this thread to find out what she thought.  come on michen


----------



## SpringArising (23 February 2020)

It's easy to sit here and be mega pedantic about confo but I bet there's not one person on here who's got a perfectly put together horse. All of our horses will have something not textbook about them and there's a hell of a lot who will be more than capable of your every day riding activities. 

Even if it was perfect that doesn't mean for a second it'll be sound for the rest of it's life. Horses are stupid and they will find a way to injure themselves whether they have the most perfect pasterns or feet or whatever. 

My horse has short upright pasterns, he's a bit tied in at the knee and he's got a short, thick neck which you'd think would make him useless for dressage. With all that said he's never been lame (aside from when he self-harmed), skips over 1.10 and moves beautifully. 

It's fine to look for the big no nos but don't get too caught up in it all. I've had horses who were seriously badly put together who never went wrong.


----------



## palo1 (23 February 2020)

Not only that but a certain level of conformation critique isn't always helpful - it makes any discussion of training issues etc very 'loaded' often when conformation simply isn't the problem.  In reality most horses in the UK don't have to work hard and are very well kept and managed too.  This means that whilst it is fun to be picky and show that one knows the finer points of excellent conformation it's just not always that relevant or realistic.  If only it were that simple to buy a straightforward riding horse with excellent conformation, soundness and manners.  More people than not have failed to do that and most of us accept compromises and find that our horses meet our needs.  Lameness is simply part of horse ownership and we can all do our damnedest to avoid soundness issues but if it really were all down to conformation (which is actually also reasonably subjective) unsound horses would be fewer and further between I reckon.  I have never had a perfectly made horse tbh but not had significant issues as a result of their conformational challenges either, even well into older age!!  Good luck Michen in whatever you choose and however you make that decision.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 February 2020)

15hh 4yo on NFED if today's viewing wasn't successful.


----------



## Rowreach (23 February 2020)

Whilst I agree with the last couple of posters, and did in fact say the same thing further back in the thread, Michen did ask ....



Michen said:



			Unbroken, in UK. 4K. I like the look of him, only a couple of hours away.
Confo critique anyone?
		
Click to expand...

And I too am looking forward to hearing how the viewing went today


----------



## Michen (23 February 2020)

Sorry guys! Dragged a bloke with me so no time for HHO 

He’s very pony like, not a flashy mover but I absolutely loved his temperament and he’s saddled up etc...he gave me that slight Boggle *glow*. He also seemed to take a weird shine to me and stuck to me like glue, despite not being led by me etc, was a bit odd. Something there.

He’s got a very nice pop but was a little wobbly/spooky going in though perhaps to be expected. 

Going to sleep on it.


----------



## Amymay (23 February 2020)

He sounds very sweet.  Look forward to the update tomorrow xx


----------



## Clodagh (23 February 2020)

Im so glad you updated. I can go to bed now! Talk about living vicariously!


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 February 2020)

sounds promising,  look forward to hearing what you decide.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 February 2020)

Aww he sounds lovely. Good luck with your decision x


----------



## Michen (23 February 2020)




----------



## BBP (23 February 2020)

If you decide you don’t want him....

Which means you probably should get him as BBP wouldn’t want to share me with anyone else. And I’m not even a Connemara person, they are my sisters thing!


----------



## Michen (23 February 2020)

BBP said:



			If you decide you don’t want him....

Which means you probably should get him as BBP wouldn’t want to share me with anyone else. And I’m not even a Connemara person, they are my sisters thing!
		
Click to expand...

Hes very pony like. And was quite spooky going into fences? But when he went- popped like that. Maybe I’m expecting too much from bold as brass Bog.  He had no issues being saddled up, loaded, feet. Totally didn’t get the concept of being trotted up


----------



## GSD Woman (24 February 2020)

Michen, if you don't take him please ship him to me in Virginia, USA.  I'm sure it will be nice and cheap and in time for my birthday this spring.  ;-)


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Also a further, recent video of Flash because I still can’t get him out of my head. 4 minutes onwards for canter, jump and trotting up on a hard surface.






i know you all thing I’m bonkers but I still like this horse, and he really does have a cracking pop. I think he looks much better in these videos if you ignore the trot which really is no different to what Boggle arrived with.

Rein me in again HHOers...


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

Oh Michen...  
Honestly mate, he's lame on the right hind. It's low level and might well come right fairly quickly if you want to take a punt, but...
At the end of the day though, nothing will be perfect, and if you see something in him then maybe there is. You have to buy something that gets you out of bed in the morning, otherwise there's no point, sound or lame.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Oh Michen... 
Honestly mate, he's lame on the right hind. It's low level and might well come right fairly quickly if you want to take a punt, but...
At the end of the day though, nothing will be perfect, and if you see something in him then maybe there is. You have to buy something that gets you out of bed in the morning, otherwise there's no point, sound or lame.
		
Click to expand...

What is WRONG with me!


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			What is WRONG with me!
		
Click to expand...

You like a project


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			You like a project
		
Click to expand...

Surely an unbroken Connie is enough of one 😂


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2020)

Even though I liked Flash, I have to say that nothing beats meeting something in the flesh, and I would go with that (rather than buying unseen) every time.  The little one you viewed yesterday sounds an absolute poppit.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Even though I liked Flash, I have to say that nothing beats meeting something in the flesh, and I would go with that (rather than buying unseen) every time.  The little one you viewed yesterday sounds an absolute poppit.
		
Click to expand...

He really was. And had a saddle on etc so most of the groundwork is done.
It was very odd how he sort of decided he was coming back with me!
How do you vet an unbroken horse? I really just want flexions and lunge on the hard. Not interested in bloods or breathing. Is there a sort of half way between w two and a five?


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2020)

Just tell the vet what you want checked. Simples 😃


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Just tell the vet what you want checked. Simples 😃
		
Click to expand...

Pony doesn’t really understand trotting up though. Ha


----------



## cauda equina (24 February 2020)

Ask the seller to teach it before the vetting


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

If you want to buy a lame yak, go for it. You will make the sellers day! Call it a charity donation 😜


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			If you want to buy a lame yak, go for it. You will make the sellers day! Call it a charity donation 😜
		
Click to expand...

Haha!! I’m reined in guys.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

My slight hesitation about the grey is that he’s only four, in theory I was after something rising 5. I don’t have any eventing aspirations but I’d like to be doing the odd local dressage over summer and some autumn hunting in winter, maybe pop around a little HT. Is that a little full on for a young connie (assuming everything went well re backing), at what point do you usually them off a bit? In my head I am thinking November and December as would need to bring him back in to in theory sell before Bog comes back.

Or full loan if I love him!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			My slight hesitation about the grey is that he’s only four, in theory I was after something rising 5. I don’t have any eventing aspirations but I’d like to be doing the odd local dressage over summer and some autumn hunting in winter, maybe pop around a little HT. Is that a little full on for a young connie (assuming everything went well re backing), at what point do you usually them off a bit? In my head I am thinking November and December as would need to bring him back in to in theory sell before Bog comes back.

Or full loan if I love him!
		
Click to expand...

As a 4 yr old, some light occupation like low key stressage, then leading on to August autumn hunting for half the time will teach him a lot without overwhelming,  if he had a steady temperament. I'd aim to be popping little xc schooling over summer too.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			As a 4 yr old, some light occupation like low key stressage, then leading on to August autumn hunting for half the time will teach him a lot without overwhelming,  if he had a steady temperament. I'd aim to be popping little xc schooling over summer too.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my thinking is about right then.

What I don’t want is this time next year to have both horses coming back into work at the same time!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Sounds like my thinking is about right then.

What I don’t want is this time next year to have both horses coming back into work at the same time!
		
Click to expand...

But you would have a 5 yr old requiring education building, if he hadn't been sold on x


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			But you would have a 5 yr old requiring education building, if he hadn't been sold on x
		
Click to expand...

I’d envisage selling him before/in spring next year, and bringing Bog back once he’s gone and there’s daylight to do the hacking walk work Bog will need.


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

If you really like Flash then you should go and look at him and if you like him then, get a vet over him.  You might be wasting time and money but horses are hard work enough without thinking 'I wish I had bought the one I really liked the look of'!  I had a similar scenario when buying an unbroken youngster last year.  I really liked the 'look' of a bright bay mare and kept thinking that it would be easy when I went to view.  In fact she did nothing for me in the flesh, I was very taken with a flashy chestnut but actually bought a much plainer and more 'old fashioned' little mare that really felt 'right' on both viewings.  I had the funds to be more spendy but apart from a top of the money filly that I really didn't feel I warranted I didn't want anything else in the flesh as much as I wanted the mare I came home with.  I didn't vet at all as my mare was only just about halter broken (though very mannerly) and I had seen enough that I liked in her conformation, health, temperament and essential soundness to feel happy. I am still delighted with her - at least in part because she still 'speaks' to me.  She's not perfect and I am under no illusions that more money may have bought 'better' (in some undefinable way) but she is good enough for me.  There are no guarantees with horses - it is good to start with something that thrills you.   If the grey is meant for you he will probably wait around till you feel that too.  Good luck in your choosing!!


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I’d envisage selling him before/in spring next year, and bringing Bog back once he’s gone and there’s daylight to do the hacking walk work Bog will need.
		
Click to expand...


What happens if he's unsound or behaviourally challenging at that point?   Playing devils advocate here.


----------



## Bernster (24 February 2020)

Sounds like the grey picked you ☺️


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			What happens if he's unsound or behaviourally challenging at that point?   Playing devils advocate here.
		
Click to expand...

Shit happens with any purchase,  likewise the other way too! Lol


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			My slight hesitation about the grey is that he’s only four, in theory I was after something rising 5. I don’t have any eventing aspirations but I’d like to be doing the odd local dressage over summer and some autumn hunting in winter, maybe pop around a little HT. Is that a little full on for a young connie (assuming everything went well re backing), at what point do you usually them off a bit? In my head I am thinking November and December as would need to bring him back in to in theory sell before Bog comes back.

Or full loan if I love him!
		
Click to expand...


There are many places in Ireland, and some in the UK, where he'd do more than that at three!

My current five year old was weak and gangly with far too much mobility in his joints for me to do it, but normally I'd be doing exactly that with a four year old. 

.


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Shit happens with any purchase,  likewise the other way too! Lol 

Click to expand...

The point I was making, exactly. I wondered if Michen had planned for the possibility of having two horses which  both require remedial work at the same time.

.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			What happens if he's unsound or behaviourally challenging at that point?   Playing devils advocate here.
		
Click to expand...

Then he’d stay until he was fixed. Or if unfixable and not even loanable as *something* then PTS


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			The point I was making, exactly. I wondered if Michen had planned for the possibility of having two horses which  both require remedial work at the same time.

.
		
Click to expand...

Well it’s not really something you plan for, if that happens it would be really irritating but would cross that bridge when it comes to it!

Boggle can come back whenever, if he had a bit longer off because I was not ready to bring him back in then that’s not going to be a bad thing for him.


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Well it’s not really something you plan for, if that happens it would be really irritating but would cross that bridge when it comes to it!
.
		
Click to expand...

With possibly four times your years of adult horse owning experience, it's definitely something I plan for, but then I'm a big forward planner for potential problems.

.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			With possibly four times your years of adult horse owning experience, it's definitely something I plan for, but then I'm a big forward planner for potential problems.

.
		
Click to expand...

Goodness I’m not entirely sure what plan I need to put in place for something that may or may not happen. As I said if it happens I’ll deal with it, no I don’t have a specific *plan*, who knows what will be, I don’t see it as a something that couldn’t be manager with a little financial input, one horse on full ridden livery or whatnot.


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Goodness I’m not entirely sure what plan I need to put in place for something that may or may not happen. As I said if it happens I’ll deal with it, no I don’t have a specific *plan*, who knows what will be, I don’t see it as a something that couldn’t be manager with a little financial input, one horse on full ridden livery or whatnot.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I’m not sure what the big deal is here 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

The one you've got    Enough money to pay for one to be being done by someone else. 

.


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			Exactly. I’m not sure what the big deal is here 🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

The big deal is the number if people I've seen go into buying a horse assuming they can sell it exactly when they want to and then being stuck with a big problem when they can't. The last thing I'd want for Michen right now is for her to find herself in that situation, but she has funds, so that's OK.

No one ever got hurt by a bit of forward planning


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			The one you've got    Enough money to pay for one to be being done by someone else.

.
		
Click to expand...

I am completely baffled. Do I need to confirm or justify my financial status as to whether I could pay for one horse to be ridden?


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			The big deal is the number if people I've seen go into buying a horse assuming they can sell it exactly when they want to and then being stuck with a big problem when they can't. The last thing I'd want for Michen right now is for her to find herself in that situation, but she has funds, so that's OK.

No one ever got hurt by a bit of forward planning 

Click to expand...

I suspect that Michen’s head is well and truly screwed on in that respect (but of course it’s actually none of our business. But plenty of people on here have multiple horses, and seem to do just fine 😉).


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			The big deal is the number if people I've seen go into buying a horse assuming they can sell it exactly when they want to and then being stuck with a big problem when they can't. The last thing I'd want for Michen right now is for her to find herself in that situation, but she has funds, so that's OK.

No one ever got hurt by a bit of forward planning 

Click to expand...

But of course I don’t assume that, I may have four times less years of horse ownership but I’m really not thick enough to assume there is no risk of it going completely not to plan for whatever reason.


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

I was just  trying to watch the back of someone I've come to know well on the forum and don't want to see have any more grief over horses.

Michen, I clearly made a mistake asking the question. I apologise.

.


----------



## milliepops (24 February 2020)

In fairness I understand ycbm's question because quite a few of us would have an extra horse to play with when one was on sick leave, but may then struggle to pay to keep both on a yard where they can be in work, and buy in help if needed... I'm one of them, I have to do all the work myself as I'm a bit overstretched really.  So on the face of it, it's something to consider when taking on an interim project, but obv in this specific case Michen is on top of things


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			I was just  trying to watch the back of someone I've come to know well on the forum and dont want to see have any more grief over horses.

Michen, I clearly made a mistake asking the question. I apologise.

.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I do appreciate your point and the intention, just not sure I’d be wanting someone to confirm their finances on a forum! I consider myself lucky to be in the position where I *can* afford two horses. Albeit I never wanted to need to, and it probably means I won’t be going back to do more diving in Indonesia this year, but would rather be riding!


----------



## Leo Walker (24 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			In fairness I understand ycbm's question because quite a few of us would have an extra horse to play with when one was on sick leave, but may then struggle to pay to keep both on a yard where they can be in work, and buy in help if needed... I'm one of them, I have to do all the work myself as I'm a bit overstretched really.  So on the face of it, it's something to consider when taking on an interim project, but obv in this specific case Michen is on top of things 

Click to expand...

I'm another one that does some of the work myself in order to have 2. If I just had the 1 I could put her on full livery or pay for significantly more schooling etc. But I didn't do that when I only had her, so I guess I still wouldn't, should I go back to 1. Mines different as hes to keep and hes a baby so my input is very limited and will continue to be for the next 2 yrs anyway.

When things went slightly awry and I had 1 in work and 1 pretty much on box rest and I'd fallen over and was struggling physically, so about as bad as things could be, I just sucked it up. I paid out for the hand walking and extra help, and got myself out of bed earlier in order to do some myself, then silently sobbed to myself about how much it was costing.


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (24 February 2020)

Apologies if he's already been shown but Horse Quest Ref 226180 I quite like him!


----------



## xDundryx (24 February 2020)

I lurk and add the odd comment / thread over the years and have been following you and Boggle and this thread on the edge of my seat! As someone with serial self harming TBs, I know your frustration on the injured horse front. I've just dropped down to one horse after pretty much always having two as time wise and financial wise it was too much (hello mortgage!) Anyway I digress... I personally wouldn't touch Flash with someone else's bargepole hes pottery and shuffley especially behind, may be the crap ground/sore feet/nothing but why take the risk with one horse already out of action. If you like the grey then great but if you are in two minds and checking opinions with people then why rush into buying? New horsespop up for sale every day, I think when the right one comes along even as a project you wont even need to hum and haa over it. That's just my ten peneth worth 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SpringArising (24 February 2020)

The latest video of Flash is the worst yet. He's lame, end of. 

The grey you went to see will also sell far more easily should he come along well enough - grey Connies are about as fashionable as it gets at the moment. I didn't turn my 4 y/o away. By 4.5 we were doing some jumping clinics, the odd show and some XC practice every now and again. He was jumped once every two weeks, once a week max. He's now rising six and I still don't jump any more frequently - in fact I probably do less now than when he was a baby.


----------



## Lyle (24 February 2020)

FWIW I really liked Flash, and felt he could be a cracking project. But I really like the grey you viewed. So my advice is to buy the damn pony and enjoy . If you think this pony will give you enjoyment while you wait for Boggles to heal up then its worth it.


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

The grey pony is likely to be a much better bet if you really feel you want to sell on.  You may not make such a transformation as with Boggle or potentially with a slightly rougher diamond but fairly standard work/building on his experience etc will make him a better market prospect.  A nice grey Connie is far more saleable than a quirky/possibly questionably sound bay one - even with the risk that any horse can have problems!  I think it must be difficult to know if you want a horse for yourself if Boggle needs longer to come right OR whether you really actually want a project to sell on/enjoy bringing on for a limited time.   You need to believe in something that you want to sell on so you do need to have a really good feeling about a horse for that job but it is different to a horse you plan to own long term for yourself where arguably you can take far more risks at purchase.


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 February 2020)

I really loved flash but I don't like that last video his not right behind the trot is just not good


----------



## J&S (24 February 2020)

I am just another one who would not consider Flash......... to add to the count.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

What on earth are you all going to say when I post Flash’s arrival pics.

joking, joking... sort of  

My vet is coming to treat Bog with PRP tomorrow. I’ll show him the video out of interest. He’s very good at letting me know when I’m being crazy.


----------



## Tarragon (24 February 2020)

Did you notice on the last video of Flash that there is a break in the video just before he is seen cantering? I don't think that you actually see the transition.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 February 2020)

really sorry michen but the latest flash video isnt any better than the others..i didnt see any walk but may have scrolled on was  getting fed up with the trotting.  the rider rises on the right diagonal on both reins and definitely changed to the wrong diagonal on the left rein which drew my eye to it.  he also did some leg changing when jumping in a similar way to bog so i think there is something wrong there....he is a good looking chap but his movement has worried me all the way through......i still like the unbacked grey best of all the ones you have shown us....sorry to be another one who doesnt like flash.  if you are set on him you really MUST go and try him and get him vetted by someone recommended by your own vet....


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 February 2020)

Tarragon said:



			Did you notice on the last video of Flash that there is a break in the video just before he is seen cantering? I don't think that you actually see the transition.
		
Click to expand...

i think we saw the transition on the left rein but not the transition on the right which also makes me think he is not happy on that rein and it may have taken quite a few goes to get it, he did change back as well....


----------



## Northern (24 February 2020)

I can see why you like Flash, but I see the same lameness as the others too. I suppose you could always get a really thorough vet check if he's really hit the mark though? Love the unbacked grey, I think he's really something you can make something out of.
Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## Caol Ila (24 February 2020)

I also think Flash looks unlevel behind.

Years ago, I bought an unbroken three-year old as a project.  My horse wasn't on sick leave or anything, but I was working at the barn and had the time and wanted to know if I could start a horse.  The catch was that I knew I would be moving from the States to this country about a year after I bought the horse, so I was on a time limit.  And I knew there was no chance in hell of me shipping two horses to the UK, so he would have to be sold.  I bought for temperament more than anything -- I had never backed a baby myself before (I'd helped other people back theirs) and I wanted an easygoing, levelheaded horse.  He was.  He was perfect.  And I didn't turn away.  Didn't have time and it didn't seem necessary.  However, he didn't sell by the time I had to leave the country.  My parents aren't horsey, so they certainly couldn't work with him.  I had to put him in training board with one of my barn's trainers, and she sold him about a year later.  It all kind of worked out, though, because a year of 'professional training' increased his value significantly, and he went for a lot more than he would have with just me as his trainer.


----------



## Clodagh (24 February 2020)

I am no expert as to whether a horse is lame, unless they dangle a hoof at me I assume they are OK! Flash though, even if as sound as a pound, has a horrible short action and will be very uncomfortable to ride and hard on his limbs, wear wise.
Also what is the point of a bay connie? They should be grey or dun (buckskin). Everyone knows that! If you want a bay save yourself a fortune and get a newfie, just as nice and much cheaper. Bogs is bay but he doesn't look like a native pony, he is the souped up sports model.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (24 February 2020)

I loved the static pictures of Flash but having watched the videos of him moving wouldn't touch him with a barge pole.  After hearing how hard it was to convince anyone that Boggle was lame because it was so hard to see it despite being, as it turned out quite serious, has made me even more paranoid than usual about soundness.  Far better to go with something unbroken and not something that may have already done too much and broken.
Have to say I love the grey but that is just me as he is just my type.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I am no expert as to whether a horse is lame, unless they dangle a hoof at me I assume they are OK! Flash though, even if as sound as a pound, has a horrible short action and will be very uncomfortable to ride and hard on his limbs, wear wise.
Also what is the point of a bay connie? They should be grey or dun (buckskin). Everyone knows that! If you want a bay save yourself a fortune and get a newfie, just as nice and much cheaper. Bogs is bay but he doesn't look like a native pony, he is the souped up sports model.
		
Click to expand...

The best connies are bay. Basil was also a bay Connie  to me they are perfect, I actually dread the idea of a grey, I’m always way too late to be able to get one clean before hunting. Duns are over priced so that leaves you with bay- definitely the best type of connie to have!


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

I think you guys would be really disappointed with the greys movement. He’s very much like Boggle, a real pony trot. Boggles canter is his strong point and grey pony didn’t really have an ideal canter either.

Of course perhaps I’m expected what is a native pony to not look like a native pony, and maybe if I want a Connie with flashy movement I need to be seriously upping the budget even unbacked.

Thing is even though technically I could, I simply do not want to spend more than 3.5/4k plus on a horse.


----------



## doodle (24 February 2020)

I don’t understand pricing. Robin was 3.5k. 16.2hh 8yo all rounder, only 1 be result.


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

tristar said:



			i am typing this about 30 seconds from gloria nolan`s in carlow, at my son`s house, so i am close at hand at the mo , also we have a breeder of connies at the stud in kildare using empty fields, his son was an international judge of connies , but he sadly died, so could get phone number he could be a good one to recommend genuine ponies.

next month i might be over for goresbridge, if you get stuck i could pick you up from the station in carlow,  fly to dub, train from dub heuston to carlow, 1 hour
		
Click to expand...

I had a smashing gelding from Henry, was so sad him dying so young.

Is the family still breeding then? I’ll be looking for foals again this year.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Also what is the point of a bay connie? They should be grey or dun (buckskin). Everyone knows that! If you want a bay save yourself a fortune and get a newfie, just as nice and much cheaper. Bogs is bay but he doesn't look like a native pony, he is the souped up sports model.
		
Click to expand...

This is wrong. No horse should ever be grey, this is a serious wardrobe malfunction for an animal that enjoys mud so much 😣😣😣😣😣


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I think you guys would be really disappointed with the greys movement. He’s very much like Boggle, a real pony trot. Boggles canter is his strong point and grey pony didn’t really have an ideal canter either.

Of course perhaps I’m expected what is a native pony to not look like a native pony, and maybe if I want a Connie with flashy movement I need to be seriously upping the budget even unbacked.

Thing is even though technically I could, I simply do not want to spend more than 3.5/4k plus on a horse.
		
Click to expand...

This is where you have to really evaluate what you want.
If you want a sports pony/small horse then you will need to pay the market rate. You will probably also need to invest more in the production to have it really saleable.

The beauty with the less athletic movers is that most Tom, dick & Harry’s can ride them when you need to sell.

If you buy flash & athletic then is will need to do the job for a decent jockey in the competition arena otherwise there is limited market.

If maximising the chance of resale is low on your agenda and buying something you love riding and looking at is high on it then you either need to spend more or be far more patient in your search 😉


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

How about a nice yearling!? He’s well within budget and bred to perform! 😉

eta photos won’t load!


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			This is where you have to really evaluate what you want.
If you want a sports pony/small horse then you will need to pay the market rate. You will probably also need to invest more in the production to have it really saleable.

The beauty with the less athletic movers is that most Tom, dick & Harry’s can ride them when you need to sell.

If you buy flash & athletic then is will need to do the job for a decent jockey in the competition arena otherwise there is limited market.

If maximising the chance of resale is low on your agenda and buying something you love riding and looking at is high on it then you either need to spend more or be far more patient in your search 😉
		
Click to expand...

It doesn’t need to be flashy as such. Bog is not a flashy mover whatsoever. He’s flashy in temperament, is pretty when stood still and has a decent pop.

I guess I just thought that wouldn’t be that hard to find again!

Your post is bang on.


----------



## Caol Ila (24 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			This is where you have to really evaluate what you want.
If you want a sports pony/small horse then you will need to pay the market rate. You will probably also need to invest more in the production to have it really saleable.

The beauty with the less athletic movers is that most Tom, dick & Harry’s can ride them when you need to sell.

If you buy flash & athletic then is will need to do the job for a decent jockey in the competition arena otherwise there is limited market.

If maximising the chance of resale is low on your agenda and buying something you love riding and looking at is high on it then you either need to spend more or be far more patient in your search 😉
		
Click to expand...


This.  Like you, I'm a sucker for athletic, elastic movement.  At some point when I have to horse hunt again, this could be an issue, because I love Highlands but I fear I will be chronically disappointed wth their movement, unless I can buy one like JFTD's Fergus.  I digress -- when I bought my project, I had to cast movement out of my mind, up to a point.  The horse needed to move sound and straight, but I didn't need to love the way it moved.  I wasn't buying a horse for myself.  If he was bit shuffley with no suspension, who cares?  Especially if he had the temperament to be a rock-solid trail horse in a place like Colorado, which he did, and was athletic enough to do a bit of lower level dressage and pop over jumps, which he was.  That's all most people want.  Sitting a big mover is work, and to widely generalise, often the people who want huge, bouncy, elastic movement are usually not looking at natives, or draft-crosses in my case.  They're looking at warmbloods and ISH-types.

Edited in light of Michen's cross-post: Boggle seems hot and forward, which obviously you like.  If you're buying a project to sell, you'll find slightly more phlegmatic horses a wee bit more saleable, at least in my experience.

So... are you buying a horse for yourself?  Or are you more serious about buying one to sell on once Boggle comes back to work?  Those are probably different horses.  Or are you trying to walk the thin line between those things and buy one that you wouldn't be too heartbroken to sell, but could keep if you wanted?


----------



## ester (24 February 2020)

I think you might have missed all the woe I can’t find a horse to buy posts  

Obv with bog he had a fair amount of pro input which was feasible as he was then going to be for you. Do you want a project that you will poss then sell needing pro input? If not that might change the type a bit. 

Fwiw I don’t think show connives ever seem to move much, they disappoint me. 

Also I do know a recent gelded highland 5yo will DM


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			This.  Like you, I'm a sucker for athletic, elastic movement.  At some point when I have to horse hunt again, this could be an issue, because I love Highlands but I fear I will be chronically disappointed wth their movement, unless I can buy one like JFTD's Fergus.  I digress -- when I bought my project, I had to cast movement out of my mind, up to a point.  The horse needed to move sound and straight, but I didn't need to love the way it moved.  I wasn't buying a horse for myself.  If he was bit a shuffley with no suspension, who cares?  Especially if he had the temperament to be a rock-solid trail horse in a place like Colorado, which he did, and was athletic enough to do a bit of lower level dressage and pop over jumps, which he was.  That's all most people want.  Sitting a big mover is work, and to widely generalise, often the people who want huge, bouncy, elastic movement are usually not looking at natives, or draft-crosses in my case.  They're looking at warmbloods and ISH-types. 

So... are you buying a horse for yourself?  Or are you more serious about buying one to sell on once Boggle comes back to work?  Those are probably different horses.  Or are you trying to walk the thin line between those things and buy one that you wouldn't be too heartbroken to sell, but could keep if you wanted?
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don’t know. I want to buy something that may make me want to keep it, I don’t want to buy something that’s never going to have a chance at staying.

I’m not ruling out the idea of having two horses even when Boggle is back, though I would likely full loan the new one out even if I did do that. The way I see it is it makes sense to have a “spare” if you end up with a good one.

So I don’t want to buy something I know I would NEVER keep (which is why I’m not looking a any of the full loans that have been sent my way either), but equally Im not looking to find my perfect horse. Or at least trying not to.

Not sure if that even makes sense.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ester said:



			I think you might have missed all the woe I can’t find a horse to buy posts 

Obv with bog he had a fair amount of pro input which was feasible as he was then going to be for you. Do you want a project that you will poss then sell needing pro input? If not that might change the type a bit.

Fwiw I don’t think show connives ever seem to move much, they disappoint me.

Also I do know a recent gelded highland 5yo will DM 

Click to expand...

Yep I don’t mind investing in a bit of help if I got stuck, not an issue, if I knew there was no chance I was keeping it I probably wouldn’t invest as much as I did with Boggle.  I’d have needed to if I bought unbacked even if I did it myself it’s a two person job at times really.


----------



## Caol Ila (24 February 2020)

Buy for temperament and soundness.  To be honest, as my wee project developed, I grew to like him more.  I'd bought something that I thought was a boring mover, so I could sell him with no regrets.  Alas, he improved with strength and training.  Had something terrible happened to Gypsum before I left the country, I would have had no qualms about taking Dante to the UK.  If money were no object, I would have kept both!


----------



## windand rain (24 February 2020)

I like the little grey he is the sort you will sell easily but is good on the eye if you want to keep. Lots of natives have stuffy movement when young as they have to be taught to move from the shoulder. Easier with a good slope but can be done with most as long as genetically they are not trying to knock their teeth out with their knees


----------



## milliepops (24 February 2020)

I'm not sure that if you ended up with a horse that you really liked, but didn't have time for, that loaning would necessarily be that great?
I'm just thinking of how much care and attention you have given to boggle to keep him sound and well.  You'd have to choose really carefully to get someone who would look after the "spare" with the same level of care, because the risk is that the loaner might not do and you could end up with the project coming back detrained or broken  

Not trying to be a party pooper obv but it just seems a bit like it could end up causing more issues?


----------



## Clodagh (24 February 2020)

windand rain said:



			I like the little grey he is the sort you will sell easily but is good on the eye if you want to keep. Lots of natives have stuffy movement when young as they have to be taught to move from the shoulder. Easier with a good slope but can be done with most as long as genetically they are not trying to knock their teeth out with their knees
		
Click to expand...

This, they can be taught to lengthen. Flash doesn't use his hinds at all, to my eye. However, I love a grey so am biased.
All my hunters were grey , plait their tail up the night before, rug them well and you only have to wash their face.


----------



## Clodagh (24 February 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			This is wrong. No horse should ever be grey, this is a serious wardrobe malfunction for an animal that enjoys mud so much 😣😣😣😣😣
		
Click to expand...

Grey is by far the best colour! so pwetty.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			I'm not sure that if you ended up with a horse that you really liked, but didn't have time for, that loaning would necessarily be that great?
I'm just thinking of how much care and attention you have given to boggle to keep him sound and well.  You'd have to choose really carefully to get someone who would look after the "spare" with the same level of care, because the risk is that the loaner might not do and you could end up with the project coming back detrained or broken 

Not trying to be a party pooper obv but it just seems a bit like it could end up causing more issues?
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know, agree, I have one in mind though, she used to share Boggle before she had a baby . I’d only loan to someone known.

ETA- I’m not ruling out having two in work etc as well if I wanted to keep both with ridden help, I’m not sure I would risk Boggle hunting again so...

I’m making no decisions as to keeping or not keeping or loaning or not, it’s just options that’s all.


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			I'm not sure that if you ended up with a horse that you really liked, but didn't have time for, that loaning would necessarily be that great?
I'm just thinking of how much care and attention you have given to boggle to keep him sound and well.  You'd have to choose really carefully to get someone who would look after the "spare" with the same level of care, because the risk is that the loaner might not do and you could end up with the project coming back detrained or broken  

Not trying to be a party pooper obv but it just seems a bit like it could end up causing more issues?
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point too.
I’m at some point this year needing to remove the running costs of my big eventer so I can channel them into the production of my homebred. Obviously selling is my priority BUT I love the idea of leading/loaning him so that I can retain ownership and have some interest in him. 
Im very pro loaning, have done so on either side successfully, but that has generally been with older or compromised horses who had limited value. It’s a very different ballgame when you are handing over a horse you have invested heavily in and is on top of their game.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			This is a good point too.
I’m at some point this year needing to remove the running costs of my big eventer so I can channel them into the production of my homebred. Obviously selling is my priority BUT I love the idea of leading/loaning him so that I can retain ownership and have some interest in him.
Im very pro loaning, have done so on either side successfully, but that has generally been with older or compromised horses who had limited value. It’s a very different ballgame when you are handing over a horse you have invested heavily in and is on top of their game.
		
Click to expand...

I know it can work, because I loaned Basil and treated him no differently to Boggle. If anything I was more careful as he wasn’t mine.

I’m pretty sure I know enough horsey people to be able to full loan out a nice enough horse to someone whose a known entity even if indirectly.

Anyway, that’s a problem for another year!

With your boy he’d obviously be going somewhere pretty professional at his level, so a little different. Whatever I loan at is not going to be anything other than a pleasant low level all rounder!


----------



## rara007 (24 February 2020)

If you can spend just a bit more why don’t you get something 6-9 that’s not competed much, ready to enjoy this season. You won’t have the is it too young to be doing this much worries and something already ridden away is a safer bet. A 5-6k horse that’s done a little is much better value than these unbroken or just backed but still pretty ‘normal’ horses. A summer of competing and winter of hunting would make most horses pretty useful if the temperament is right.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

rara007 said:



			If you can spend just a bit more why don’t you get something 6-9 that’s not competed much, ready to enjoy this season. You won’t have the is it too young to be doing this much worries and something already ridden away is a safer bet. A 5-6k horse that’s done a little is much better value than these unbroken or just backed but still pretty ‘normal’ horses. A summer of competing and winter of hunting would make most horses pretty useful if the temperament is right.
		
Click to expand...

The competing just doesn’t really interest me if I’m honest, I totally get your point though. I also just don’t want to spend that sort of capital on a horse as I see the money as literally written off the moment you spend it when horses can and do so easily get injured and lame.

3/4K written off I can say yeh, ok, painful but hey ho. More than that I’d just rather not, it would be different if I was buying to keep for sure but I have a very nice horse who I’m hopeful will come right, so I just don’t really see the need to be spending too much on one.

If competing was my main intention then yes, but it’s definitely not.


----------



## Annagain (24 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			This, they can be taught to lengthen. Flash doesn't use his hinds at all, to my eye. However, I love a grey so am biased.
All my hunters were grey , plait their tail up the night before, rug them well and you only have to wash their face.
		
Click to expand...

Haha this has made me laugh out loud. You've obviously never met Archie. Even fully rugged, with a snuggy hood and a tail bag I have to allow two hours for bathing before taking him anywhere public. He's the only horse I know who can get mud inside both a rug and a hood. A backside plastered in mud under his rug is the norm rather an anomally! The smokey eye look is his absolute favourite but he's not too adept at applying the eye shadow.


----------



## Northern (24 February 2020)

Just doing some searching whilst night shift is quiet.

Horsequest reference 226152, grey mare but up to height. Only issue is age? She's 3, has a video and not too far away? (according to google maps!).


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Northern said:



			Just doing some searching whilst night shift is quiet.

Horsequest reference 226152, grey mare but up to height. Only issue is age? She's 3, has a video and not too far away? (according to google maps!).
		
Click to expand...

Lovely but just too small. Thanks though.


----------



## Red-1 (24 February 2020)

As I said, Flash was out for me after the lane video, and this last Flash video is worse still, despite the fact that he looks a fun type. 

I have a grey, even though I did not really want one, because I was just so delighted to find one that was basically sane and sound, with nice (not silly) movement. Grey is a LOT harder!

I am another who would add a bit to the budget. Better base material makes for a nicer project, if the extra £ is on nice in the mind and body, nice training so far, as opposed to fancy.


----------



## GSD Woman (24 February 2020)

Michen, are you in hurry or can you keep looking?  Since you have a gut feeling about Flash why not go view him. I liked him at first glance but looking at that movement, for me, no way in hell. BTW, I'm in enjoying this horse hunt.  It is taking my mind off of the politics over here.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

GSD Woman said:



			Michen, are you in hurry or can you keep looking?  Since you have a gut feeling about Flash why not go view him. I liked him at first glance but looking at that movement, for me, no way in hell. BTW, I'm in enjoying this horse hunt.  It is taking my mind off of the politics over here.
		
Click to expand...

Nah not in a hurry, would be better to not have anything for at least another 6 weeks really.

I’ve decided no to the grey Connie guys, sorry, know you all liked him but not feeling it. I also think I could really get him for a grand less direct from Ireland even with the transport. Don’t know why and may well end up with something like him or go back in a few weeks if he’s still there which I expect not.

I may well hold out until the end of May and go to the clifden sales..


----------



## Double_choc_lab (24 February 2020)

Couldn't scroll through all 15 pages but has anyone mentioned the Facebook page called Connemara Ponies.  Loads on there and not all from Ireland.  Probably telling you what you already know but we have a Connie, overheight and by Currachmore Cashel (multiple prizewinner) and technically he is a bit 10 to 2 at the back, very slightly in at the front and other nit picky faults BUT - the most wonderful termperment and competition pony you could want.  Real mother and daughter share, jumpped BS on a ticket, gone BD and in one month done 8 classes and won them all, all RC teams. So don't look for the confirmation perfect all the time it may not be necessary.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Couldn't scroll through all 15 pages but has anyone mentioned the Facebook page called Connemara Ponies.  Loads on there and not all from Ireland.  Probably telling you what you already know but we have a Connie, overheight and by Currachmore Cashel (multiple prizewinner) and technically he is a bit 10 to 2 at the back, very slightly in at the front and other nit picky faults BUT - the most wonderful termperment and competition pony you could want.  Real mother and daughter share, jumpped BS on a ticket, gone BD and in one month done 8 classes and won them all, all RC teams. So don't look for the confirmation perfect all the time it may not be necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes am on it


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

windand rain said:



			I like the little grey he is the sort you will sell easily but is good on the eye if you want to keep. Lots of natives have stuffy movement when young as they have to be taught to move from the shoulder. Easier with a good slope but can be done with most as long as genetically they are not trying to knock their teeth out with their knees
		
Click to expand...

This!!  So many times over   Natives have so much to offer and can be incredibly versatile but there is a reason that the tb and sports horses carry on being so popular.  It may be easier to find a native x to get the kind of athleticism you like though there are so many natives competing at reasonable levels in all disciplines that you may just need to readjust what you think looks good now.  Also, many, many youngsters have pretty ropey movement - they have to learn to move, balance etc etc and it isn't necessarily a bad thing that they still have to develop.  Many a young, flashy moving horse is either pushed or loses its star quality as it matures.  Temperament, straightness, soundness and something you like about a horse are the best ways to assess I reckon.


----------



## RHM (24 February 2020)

I’ve just booked flights and B&B for Clifden in May so I obviously think that’s the right way to go! I am going the week before so I can try a few that will be privately advertised while I’m there. Surely with that many ponies going through the odds are in our favour!


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

RHM said:



			I’ve just booked flights and B&B for Clifden in May so I obviously think that’s the right way to go! I am going the week before so I can try a few that will be privately advertised while I’m there. Surely with that many ponies going through the odds are in our favour!
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to the autumn one unless I find foals before. Be interesting to see the May prices after what they were going for last week 😮


----------



## RHM (24 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I’m going to the autumn one unless I find foals before. Be interesting to see the May prices after what they were going for last week 😮
		
Click to expand...

I know! I had to adjust my budget slightly since seeing that! That bay that made one of the top prices was absolutely beautiful though!


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

I bought the most beautiful and well bred roan from Ireland, rising 4 year old a few years ago. It was £2100 which was expensive for the market but a quality pony.
I’d get the equivalent foal for that now!! V pleased I bought my foals in December as I’d never have afforded them at the sales!


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

Can’t believe I’ve only just found this thread!

I was looking for the same thing and for similar reasons recently Michen - only now my pony has improved lots so I’m giving him the season to get his act together.
I found the most beautiful pb Connemara that I would have bought though - if they still have it later on in the season I may well buy 🤞

I have been totally astounded at the prices of horses at the moment though. It’s nuts!! I started looking with a £5k budget wanting something I could BE80 this year that wasn’t broke or ugly - only to find that very average walk trot canter pop a jump types were £6k++ 😱

I’ll have another trawl through for you tonight!


----------



## FlyingCircus (24 February 2020)

in imho one way to guarantee  disappointments is trying to buy the horse you  already  have .


----------



## RHM (24 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			Can’t believe I’ve only just found this thread!

I was looking for the same thing and for similar reasons recently Michen - only now my pony has improved lots so I’m giving him the season to get his act together.
I found the most beautiful pb Connemara that I would have bought though - if they still have it later on in the season I may well buy 🤞

I have been totally astounded at the prices of horses at the moment though. It’s nuts!! I started looking with a £5k budget wanting something I could BE80 this year that wasn’t broke or ugly - only to find that very average walk trot canter pop a jump types were £6k++ 😱

I’ll have another trawl through for you tonight!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it! I also had to stick an extra 2k on what I anticipated and I’m not exactly looking for a finished article. You would think this winter would have the best of us selling up! Apparently not!


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

Ok, so my random suggestion of the day is:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/small-a...ce=newsnow&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Horses

Mainly because Morgans are fantastic horses and the idea of their temperament with a bit of tb fire in the belly sounds at least worth a look.


----------



## milliepops (24 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Ok, so my random suggestion of the day is:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/small-a...ce=newsnow&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Horses

Mainly because Morgans are fantastic horses and the idea of their temperament with a bit of tb fire in the belly sounds at least worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

interesting curve ball   I know someone with a morgan mare and she's a fabulous horse.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (24 February 2020)

I like him, very nice.


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Ok, so my random suggestion of the day is:
https://www.horsemart.co.uk/small-a...ce=newsnow&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Horses

Mainly because Morgans are fantastic horses and the idea of their temperament with a bit of tb fire in the belly sounds at least worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

I know that horse. Probably too young for Michen at 3. But it will be useful and I’m pretty sure the owner would take an offer too


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

HHO won’t let me post photos but if anyone fancies a peak at Kat Raybould eventing on Facebook... grey mare on there...?


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			I know that horse. Probably too young for Michen at 3. But it will be useful and I’m pretty sure the owner would take an offer too
		
Click to expand...

Oh!! 3 or rising 4...?


----------



## Abi90 (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			HHO won’t let me post photos but if anyone fancies a peak at Kat Raybould eventing on Facebook... grey mare on there...?
		
Click to expand...

Cute, I like her!


----------



## Meredith (24 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			interesting curve ball   I know someone with a morgan mare and she's a fabulous horse.
		
Click to expand...

I know someone who breeds Morgans and part breds but I think she only sell very young stock. Many of hers event now.


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh!! 3 or rising 4...?
		
Click to expand...

99% certain it was born the year after mine which would have him rising 3.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Ah only in its third year. Too young really guys, I wouldn’t want to do much with one that age really.
Thanks though both.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			99% certain it was born the year after mine which would have him rising 3.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, confirmed.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Abi90 said:



			Cute, I like her!
		
Click to expand...

Above my budget but very smart.. go look everyone go look 😂


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

Sporting morgans (as opposed to showing ones) are fantastic fun horses generally.


----------



## Caol Ila (24 February 2020)

Morgans are awesome.  Not many at all in this country but popular in the States -- unsuprisingly, as it's an American breed.  They are smart, versatile, athletic, and they tend to be good movers.  Some can be super sharp, but others are so steady you could put your grannie on them.  Follow Tamarack Hill Farm on Facebook.  Denny Emerson used to be on the US Eventing team, and in addition to training upper level eventers, he brings on a lot of Morgans and writes lots of posts plugging the breed.


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

Ah that's a shame, I assumed 3 meant rising 4. 

Is there anyone with horses in Gloucestershire you don't know Ihatework??!!


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Ah that's a shame, I assumed 3 meant rising 4.

Is there anyone with horses in Gloucestershire you don't know Ihatework??!!
		
Click to expand...

Owner is a friend!


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

IHW can you have a look at that grey mare please 😆😆  there’s a video on the page as well.
Horse quest 226619 for anyone without Facebook (dabdab?)


----------



## ihatework (24 February 2020)

Couldn’t see a video on HQ.
She isn’t stood up well, I’m suspecting she is very straight behind. If you are thinking that budget then it will open up some more options. In fact I know a 15.2 4yo that you might get in that bracket


----------



## LeannePip (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			IHW can you have a look at that grey mare please 😆😆  there’s a video on the page as well.
Horse quest 226619 for anyone without Facebook (dabdab?)
		
Click to expand...

I like her Michen


----------



## Lammy (24 February 2020)

I like the mare too.

There’s a couple of connies on FB page Avalon Sports Horses and Ponies, not heard of them before looks like am they are based in Galway.
Looks like they have a sweet 4yo 15hh connie?


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Lammy said:



			I like the mare too.

There’s a couple of connies on FB page Avalon Sports Horses and Ponies, not heard of them before looks like am they are based in Galway.
Looks like they have a sweet 4yo 15hh connie?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, I enquired about him. Didn’t inspire me...

I’m actually still quite liking the fella a few pages back, the steel grey that people thought was a bit unlevel in the hard trot up.

Have some ridden videos of it in the school and it’s a really nice mover. 

Could be worth asking for some more videos on the hard, might be a shame to miss out if it’s got a bruised foot or something!


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Thanks guys, I enquired about him. Didn’t inspire me...

I’m actually still quite liking the fella a few pages back, the steel grey that people thought was a bit unlevel in the hard trot up.

Have some ridden videos of it in the school and it’s a really nice mover.

Could be worth asking for some more videos on the hard, might be a shame to miss out if it’s got a bruised foot or something!
		
Click to expand...

If the owner thinks a video of it looking unlevel is the best one to show it off, that would be an instant no from me - bruised foot or not!

ETA ALTHOUGH...I don’t put much store by green unbalanced ponies trotting up with riders on. 
I’d like to see a video of it trotting up properly in hand?


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			If the owner thinks a video of it looking unlevel is the best one to show it off, that would be an instant no from me - bruised foot or not!
		
Click to expand...

Well I didn’t spot that it looked unlevel or I wouldn’t have posted it, and I reckon I’m pretty by the book for looking after my nag - just useless at spotting a nice pony it seems!


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

I’ve just edited michen...it’s not lame it could be just unbalanced. But it’s so misleading when they’re green and wobbly and have a rider on


----------



## Apercrumbie (24 February 2020)

Sorry to be another to pile in on Flash but I wouldn't touch that movement with a barge pole - definitely something not right about his right hind either. 

Shame about the grey but it might be wise to see a few in the next week or two to help you get your eye in for what you really like. I'm surprised there aren't more non-connies as you would get more for your money with another breed. Is it still a tiny bit early for people to be selling or has the spring rush started?


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

A really good point to remember too is that when you’re buying, if something speaks to you then you look at it with rose tinted specs, no matter how experienced you are.

I remember wanting to buy a gorgeous small sports horse a few years ago. I sent the video (it was a few hours away) to a friend and she said ‘lovely but it’s lame as a ****ing dog behind.’
I was highly offended as it was obviously beautiful and sound. Put a deposit down and got it vetted. Failed on the first trot up. Lame behind 😂

Buyers and impartial friends of buyers see things v differently..!


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Didn’t realise the steel grey (the Irish one not the one here) is actually 3.5k no offer. Doesn’t feel worth it to me.

Will keep chugging...


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Apercrumbie said:



			Sorry to be another to pile in on Flash but I wouldn't touch that movement with a barge pole - definitely something not right about his right hind either.

Shame about the grey but it might be wise to see a few in the next week or two to help you get your eye in for what you really like. I'm surprised there aren't more non-connies as you would get more for your money with another breed. Is it still a tiny bit early for people to be selling or has the spring rush started?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think so. I’m not in a rush, really May would be better but if I found something I liked I’d grab it now however inconvenient.

I think there’s not much for sale.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 February 2020)

i thought you didnt want grey?   does it have to be a connie?


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			i thought you didnt want grey?   does it have to be a connie?
		
Click to expand...

No I mean I don't really but I wouldn't discount a nice horse for being grey, and most of them are if connie!

No it doesn't have to be, it just happens that connies tend to fit the small sporty native pony type bill I like


----------



## Red-1 (24 February 2020)

Just had a look at the grey at the event yard on FB, and yes, I would go and look at that.

Unfinished, but just what I would be looking for at that age. 4yo, 15.3, will probably top off at a useful 16hh.

ETA I did not see a price!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 February 2020)

horsequest 225897 welsh cob. they are usually quite athletic even though they are a bit more chunky than a connie


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			horsequest 225897 welsh cob. they are usually quite athletic even though they are a bit more chunky than a connie
		
Click to expand...

Ha he's got a cheeky glint Wonder how much he is.

I had pretty much ruled out welsh's unless a cross, don't really like the chunk!

Sorry to sound so negative.


----------



## ImmyS (24 February 2020)

I know nothing about conformation etc but this guy just popped up on my Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100002275348462/posts/2730359650383186


----------



## DirectorFury (24 February 2020)

This is a full Welsh Michen, they're not all chunky . This one also doesn't move like a cob - nice flat trot, none of this knees up business. I still appreciate that they're marmite but I'm v biased!
<to avoid more confusion: not for sale, I know she's awfully put together. Just showing an example of non-chunky Welsh>
Edit: replaced photo -- link -- to one not taken from below .


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

ImmyS said:



			I know nothing about conformation etc but this guy just popped up on my Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100002275348462/posts/2730359650383186



Click to expand...

I like that but it will be dear from that place.


----------



## Clodagh (24 February 2020)

Now I am interested as to me he has dreadful straight hinds and a long weak back. Am I way out?

ETA the Director Fury chestnut, I mean.

ETA again to say oops that may not be one for sale and my criticism is totally rude. Sorry if so.


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			This is a full Welsh Michen, they're not all chunky . This one also doesn't move like a cob - nice flat trot, none of this knees up business. I still appreciate that they're marmite but I'm v biased!





Click to expand...

I’d never have another welsh D, don’t like the brain!
That ones more my type than some but I have a real problem with our native breeds being bred away from type - bigger, sportier etc. I think we’ll look back in years to come and regret it.

And I think it’s got a very short neck and awful hocks. Pretty though!


----------



## Red-1 (24 February 2020)

ImmyS said:



			I know nothing about conformation etc but this guy just popped up on my Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100002275348462/posts/2730359650383186



Click to expand...

If I were in the market, I would have to do some digging about this dealer, but he does look to have some nice ones on first glance of the FB page. 

I am biased though, love a Grange Bouncer relative. Mr Red's horse was by Grange Bouncer.


----------



## DirectorFury (24 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			And I think it’s got a very short neck and awful hocks. Pretty though!
		
Click to expand...

Good thing she's pretty or I'd have sold her long ago .
And yes to neck and hocks being awful, I'd swap them out if I could 🤣



Clodagh said:



			ETA again to say oops that may not be one for sale and my criticism is totally rude. Sorry if so.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, it's fine, she's not well put together! I'd like to say it's an awkward angle but no angle can make the hocks look good!


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2020)

ImmyS said:



			I know nothing about conformation etc but this guy just popped up on my Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100002275348462/posts/2730359650383186



Click to expand...

😳😕


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

I know that you are not interested in Welsh Ds at all but they are not all the same.  Not for sale but their children are....:




__
		http://instagr.am/p/B86-z7SHRoj/


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Good thing she's pretty or I'd have sold her long ago .
And yes to neck and hocks being awful, I'd swap them out if I could 🤣
		
Click to expand...

oh I’m so sorry I didn’t realise she was yours 😂😂😂
I’d post a pic of mine to be critiqued as he is far from perfect but pics aren’t working tonight for some reason.
I do think she’s pretty though!


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

Or something like this might be tempting....this one is probably sold but he was very sporty when I went to view 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=519649911913485


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

You are being far to picky, i sent you a fabulous picture of a horse that would fulfil your every need, at speed and with elevation, cadence and impressive athleticism what more do you want !


----------



## milliepops (24 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			Or something like this might be tempting....this one is probably sold but he was very sporty when I went to view 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=519649911913485



Click to expand...

I want this one!  Just need to find some long lost rich relative to bump off and leave me some inheritance 😂


----------



## G&T (24 February 2020)

For some reason, being someone who hardly ever comes on this forum, this thread has me hooked!! 

Had a little rummage on horse quest, wondering whether this girl is at all your type? Her name is rather sweet!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/226939


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

ImmyS said:



			I know nothing about conformation etc but this guy just popped up on my Facebook.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100002275348462/posts/2730359650383186



Click to expand...

I messaged about him and it had sold already! I think his prices are often very punchy.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			You are being far to picky, i sent you a fabulous picture of a horse that would fulfil your every need, at speed and with elevation, cadence and impressive athleticism what more do you want !
		
Click to expand...

I know I know, I’m sorry 🙈


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Sorry guys but (full) welshies really are out for me. Don’t care how sporty, pretty, etc. I just.. nah. Would rather have a proper turbo cob!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I know I know, I’m sorry 🙈
		
Click to expand...

You realise he doesn't do rejection well ?  I am going to have to get him therapy now.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

G&T said:



			For some reason, being someone who hardly ever comes on this forum, this thread has me hooked!!

Had a little rummage on horse quest, wondering whether this girl is at all your type? Her name is rather sweet!

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/226939

Click to expand...

She does look sweet..


----------



## windand rain (24 February 2020)

Must admit champ looks like one of the awful photos making a very nice pony look pretty dreadful


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

Right I feel v depressed now 😂 even more so because Boggles shoes got taken off today, it’s really surreal to think it’ll be a Year before I ever ride him again. Or never if something tragic happens such as life with horses!

Pity party  I’ll kick myself up the arse shortly and carry on looking.


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

milliepops said:



			I want this one!  Just need to find some long lost rich relative to bump off and leave me some inheritance 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he was lovely!!  As were his many siblings...best horse shopping trip ever   But it did help that I definately wanted something Welsh    But not to derail this thread it is essential to step away from the Welshies!!


----------



## be positive (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			You are being far to picky, i sent you a fabulous picture of a horse that would fulfil your every need, at speed and with elevation, cadence and impressive athleticism what more do you want !
		
Click to expand...

She hasn't turned down the chance to have Ted  now we know she is being far too picky.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			You realise he doesn't do rejection well ?  I am going to have to get him therapy now.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll pay his therapy bill!!


----------



## be positive (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			I’ll pay his therapy bill!!
		
Click to expand...

You will have to drop your budget if you take on his therapy bills, they will make a huge dent in it.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

be positive said:



			You will have to drop your budget if you take on his therapy bills, they will make a huge dent in it.
		
Click to expand...

Better had be Flash then, he’s the only one under budget... 

Off to watch the video again


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

be positive said:



			You will have to drop your budget if you take on his therapy bills, they will make a huge dent in it.
		
Click to expand...

His mothers therapy bill is huge at the moment too !

There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			His mothers therapy bill is huge at the moment too !

There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that moves!


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			His mothers therapy bill is huge at the moment too !

There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo he's nice. I suppose he meets the oversized pony part of m's brief...


----------



## windand rain (24 February 2020)

AA Not my type but I do like that one


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Wow that moves!
		
Click to expand...

Wonder what his jump is like


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Wow that moves!
		
Click to expand...

Happy chappy isn't he, god knows what is under the feather but he looks a nice shape, is just 4 so more growing, might do 15.1.  Just a kind of 'useful' type to my eye.


----------



## Caol Ila (24 February 2020)

I love the cob AA posted, but I wouldn't be clipping it!


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

He does look smashing BUT... I have to love the head over the stable door.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			He does look smashing BUT... I have to love the head over the stable door.
		
Click to expand...

BUT, you want a project to sell on so loving it isn't an option.


----------



## ester (24 February 2020)

she needs to love it in case


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			BUT, you want a project to sell on so loving it isn't an option.
		
Click to expand...

But we all know I will probably end up loving it and keeping 🙈 especially if it hunts well so Boggle can become even more of a precious princess


----------



## ester (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Happy chappy isn't he, god knows what is under the feather but he looks a nice shape, is just 4 so more growing, might do 15.1.  Just a kind of 'useful' type to my eye.
		
Click to expand...

but so so much cleaning...


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			His mothers therapy bill is huge at the moment too !

There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.
		
Click to expand...

ALICE!!!

Why did you gave to post that. I am so desperately trying not to phone up about him, isn't he a cracker!


----------



## Meredith (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.
		
Click to expand...

Why does the ad state Derbyshire but the map marks the middle of Ireland?


----------



## RHM (24 February 2020)

Aww but he has the cutest name! I think he will be a little cracker!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			ALICE!!!

Why did you gave to post that. I am so desperately trying not to phone up about him, isn't he a cracker!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ! 

How about this one Horsequest all rounders youngstock Ref #: 226548 need proper photos.


----------



## DabDab (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			BUT, you want a project to sell on so loving it isn't an option.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

Meredith said:



			Why does the ad state Derbyshire but the map marks the middle of Ireland?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the bog he came off !


----------



## Michen (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Sorry !

How about this one Horsequest all rounders youngstock Ref #: 226548 need proper photos.
		
Click to expand...

spied him but looks so baby like I assume 3 this year not rising 4. Need something at least rising 4 really.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 February 2020)

AA that horse is FANTASTIC 😍😍😍😍😍😍
I do love a proper Cob but....the colour...🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

Michen said:



			spied him but looks so baby like I assume 3 this year not rising 4. Need something at least rising 4 really.
		
Click to expand...

If you scroll on from him, there are 2 chestnuts
 Cudlic stud, never heard of them,


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

Deleted - you have already looked at that one!


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Sorry !
		
Click to expand...


So you bloody should be!  I've just sent a message asking if he's still available. Someone shoot me, please!

.


----------



## Upthecreek (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			So you bloody should be!  I've just sent a message asking if he's still available. Someone shoot me, please!

.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh he is lovely! ycbm you’d better buy him or I am hugely tempted 😜


----------



## ycbm (24 February 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Gosh he is lovely! ycbm you’d better buy him or I am hugely tempted 😜
		
Click to expand...

I do NOT need a third horse, I'm not riding the two I've got because of the weather but there really is something very smart about that little man!

.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			So you bloody should be!  I've just sent a message asking if he's still available. Someone shoot me, please!

.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll get my coat.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 February 2020)

So glad I didn't have a spare 2.5k lying about or I'd be joining the queue for Raspberry 😍


----------



## palo1 (24 February 2020)

He looks fabulous fun and has a very pretty head under all that hair!  I have to say I would be tempted to go down the hair removal route as I think he could be quite smart.  Wonder how he jumps...I MUST stop reading this thread now, it's just too dangerous even if not currently coming up with the goods for Michen...!!


----------



## Boulty (24 February 2020)

I've nearly commented a few times but then held back for one reason or another.  Would advise not to touch Flash with a very long bargepole (If you do I will seek you out & beat you with it!). He is not sound behind & I've been on & off not sure if he's not a bit short in front as well. No horse is perfect but some are more imperfect than others!  Even if whatever is going on with him is fixable he never looks relaxed, is hollowing his back & may well need restarting from scratch to unlearn some of this. This would be a long & boring process & not a particularly fun project to take on. 

The little grey you went to see looks nice but don't feel you have to rush into anything as younger & smaller than you wanted with some other niggles like the spooking.  Although if this is ideally a horse to sell on you don't necessarily need to be head over heels in love with it (& in fact that may make selling easier if you're not). Obviously don't buy a horse you hate but you probably aren't going to drop as lucky as Boggle again. 

Please note I'm generally awful at taking my own advice...


----------



## JJS (24 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			His mothers therapy bill is huge at the moment too !

There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.
		
Click to expand...

I want him! Thank goodness I don’t have £2.5K spare right now, or three horses would most likely creep right back up to four 😍


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			I do NOT need a third horse, I'm not riding the two I've got because of the weather but there really is something very smart about that little man!

.
		
Click to expand...

Buy him, he's bloody gorgeous 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			But we all know I will probably end up loving it and keeping 🙈 especially if it hunts well so Boggle can become even more of a precious princess
		
Click to expand...

That would make a cracking little hunter.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Buy him, he's bloody gorgeous 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...


No answer yet, and I think he's in Ireland, which probably rules it out. 

.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			That would make a cracking little hunter.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe. But couldn’t love that head. Sorry... guess I’m a cob snob 🙈


----------



## albeg (25 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			No answer yet, and I think he's in Ireland, which probably rules it out. 

.
		
Click to expand...

It's an Irish phone number all right. You could go on a road trip... 😜


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2020)

albeg said:



			It's an Irish phone number all right. You could go on a road trip... 😜
		
Click to expand...

With Michin 👏👏


----------



## tda (25 February 2020)

There is money to be make in this one https://www.horsemart.co.uk/super-traditional-gelding/Horses/596175#   Yes it is a cob, but clip it and school it there is every chance the £2,500 will double.
		
Click to expand...

Now this one I like!


----------



## southerncomfort (25 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			Or something like this might be tempting....this one is probably sold but he was very sporty when I went to view 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=519649911913485



Click to expand...

Stunning!  Just my cup of tea but Ive said no more welshies! 😆


----------



## Chippers1 (25 February 2020)

I've got nothing useful to add to this thread (rubbish at horse shopping) but i'm totally invested!
Two things I have to add...greys are the best - i'm probably the only person in the world who deliberately went looking for a grey! and I've learned that I could probably sell my connie for three times as much as I bought him for, I didn't realise how much the market had exploded! Not that he'd ever be for sale of course


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Guys I like this chap. One photo makes the confo look awful but think he’s ok? He has a short pony trot but a nice canter. Looks quite buzzy and fun. From Ireland. He sort of reminds me of Basil!

ARGH photos keep saying server error. Why!? Anyone know how to sort it?


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

ARGHHHH I’m desperate to upload photos I REALLY like the horse. It’s a Basil Boggle cross!!!!! Got a warm fuzzy feeling. Can’t wait for you guys to tell me he’s a sack of potatoes 😂


----------



## timbobs (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			ARGHHHH I’m desperate to upload photos I REALLY like the horse. It’s a Basil Boggle cross!!!!! Got a warm fuzzy feeling. Can’t wait for you guys to tell me he’s a sack of potatoes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh I want to see it! 

I've been enjoying following this thread! You know whatever you buy will essentially be a HHO horse and you have to keep us all updated


----------



## DirectorFury (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			ARGHHHH I’m desperate to upload photos I REALLY like the horse. It’s a Basil Boggle cross!!!!! Got a warm fuzzy feeling. Can’t wait for you guys to tell me he’s a sack of potatoes 😂
		
Click to expand...

Try imgur or Facebook me the pictures and I can put them up .


----------



## Pippity (25 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			I do NOT need a third horse, I'm not riding the two I've got because of the weather but there really is something very smart about that little man!

.
		
Click to expand...

I don't need the livery bills of a second, but could really do with something to ride while Blue's off games, and I do like him. And there's currently a spare box on my yard.


----------



## DirectorFury (25 February 2020)

Pony photos off @Michen :


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Thanks DF!!!. Please go easy on him in one of them it’s not ideal, think it’s the angle .

Adorable Alice especially needs to look 

he’s out of tulira roebuck for you Connie fans. 

Getting more videos tonight but I really really really like what I’ve seen.. proper fuzzy feeling!


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Also he’s in Ballinamore if anyone is near there...


----------



## SpringArising (25 February 2020)

Too much angle to the hocks on that one. Horrid hind end.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			Too much angle to the hocks on that one. Horrid hind end.
		
Click to expand...

Argh I’m sure it’s the angle!!!

I like him loads, Dammit.


----------



## SpringArising (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Argh I’m sure it’s the angle!!!

I like him loads, Dammit.
		
Click to expand...




http://imgur.com/d2LNqPJ




http://imgur.com/x6brbW0


----------



## SpringArising (25 February 2020)

SpringArising said:





http://imgur.com/d2LNqPJ




http://imgur.com/x6brbW0



Click to expand...

He also has very questionable hind pasterns, esp. the off hind.


----------



## AandK (25 February 2020)

I think it's a poor angle tbh. Any horse you post on here is going to get someone saying it has poor confo.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

True! I still like him


----------



## Northern (25 February 2020)

I think that's a bit of a harsh critique on those photos. Can you get a video? I like the look of him!


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (25 February 2020)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/saint-beautiful-sweetheart-/Horses/598431 this is a lovely dun however not sure if the dealer is reputable or not


----------



## SpringArising (25 February 2020)

Ellzbellz97 said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/saint-beautiful-sweetheart-/Horses/598431 this is a lovely dun however not sure if the dealer is reputable or not
		
Click to expand...

It's a buckskin, not a dun. That also has a horrid hind end.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Northern said:



			I think that's a bit of a harsh critique on those photos. Can you get a video? I like the look of him!
		
Click to expand...

There’s a short one on the Facebook page which is Ashwoods Stables, he’s the only bay on there in recent weeks.

They are sending me some more this eve.

Im inclined to forget confo unless it’s missing a leg and go for a good feel and a nice video or whatnot. If I had gone for confo I’d never have had Basil or Boggle. Both amazing animals. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## BallyJ (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			True! I still like him 

Click to expand...

I like him too Michen! But i'm not one to comment on any Confo i'm afraid.

Also my Boyfriend is looking to ban me from this thread - Bay Connies are one of my fave - although my last was a Dun connie x TB and she was perfection!


----------



## AandK (25 February 2020)

I quite like the latest bay and the dun. Would want more info and videos of them, and also to see in the flesh. 

FWIW, the pictures of my 7yo from his ad made him look awful, did not do him justice at all. The video showed him moving nicely, so I thought I'd go look at him as he was only 15min up the road. What I saw in the flesh was a very different horse to the one in the pics, much nicer!


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Here is Boggles predecessor. Horse of a lifetime. Can anyone honestly say you’d have bought him based on the first photo and confo?


http://imgur.com/oI6OJPq


----------



## Lammy (25 February 2020)

I like the bay! I think he looks like a smart compact pony and his hind end is nowhere near as poor as the dun’s. 
Like someone has said previously you’re not going to find the perfectly conformed pony and a lot of these youngsters will look better with a bit of muscle.


----------



## Northern (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			There’s a short one on the Facebook page which is Ashwoods Stables, he’s the only bay on there in recent weeks.

They are sending me some more this eve.

Im inclined to forget confo unless it’s missing a leg and go for a good feel and a nice video or whatnot. If I had gone for confo I’d never have had Basil or Boggle. Both amazing animals. 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Video doesn't look bad at all, hopefully the new ones are a bit better quality. I imagine his hind will improve somewhat with work. Go see him!


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Northern said:



			Video doesn't look bad at all, hopefully the new ones are a bit better quality. I imagine his hind will improve somewhat with work. Go see him! 

Click to expand...

He’s in Ireland and I know everyone says how cheap it is to get there etc but it’s a few hundred quid at least, I’d rather pay an agent or a vet .


----------



## ester (25 February 2020)

I don’t think there is any point in confo marking up photos that aren’t straight or on a flat surface. It’s fairly meaningless.


----------



## windand rain (25 February 2020)

I like the bay the dun is overpriced


----------



## George_William (25 February 2020)

windand rain said:



			I like the bay the dun is overpriced
		
Click to expand...

Because it's a Dun I expect


----------



## Chippers1 (25 February 2020)

Deleted because photos won't attach!


----------



## Chippers1 (25 February 2020)

Ok I absolutely cannot get photos to attach but there's two connies on this facebook page https://www.facebook.com/CopperfieldEquestrian/ no idea about confo or anything!


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

I like the bay, think he looks really super - lots of presence. Don’t know how tall the rider in the video is but he makes the pony look tiny though, so I would want pics of him with measuring stick if you were considering buying/vetting unseen (or not ‘unseen’ exactly but just from pics and vids)


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

G&T said:



			I like the bay, think he looks really super - lots of presence. Don’t know how tall the rider in the video is but he makes the pony look tiny though, so I would want pics of him with measuring stick if you were considering buying/vetting unseen (or not ‘unseen’ exactly but just from pics and vids)
		
Click to expand...

Agree have asked for it. I had Bog measured at vetting they charged 50 euro. Vetting itself was 80 🙄. 

I think I could get him looking super smart.


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

I really like the bay. How much is he? Lovely breeding too.

I don’t think he has anything glaringly awful about his conformation. I’d only discount something with major faults that I thought were going to make it lame or difficult to work. Nothing’s perfect.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (25 February 2020)

I also like the bay a lot! I'd be temped to view too.. but again have limited knowledge on conformation.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (25 February 2020)

I like the bay too, nothing glaringly obvious confo wise to me - but I do not have the most experienced eye!


----------



## palo1 (25 February 2020)

Were you thinking of sending an agent/vet to look and report back?  He does look nice and it always helps to have 'that' feeling  Good luck investigating this chap.


----------



## Caol Ila (25 February 2020)

I would avoid sickle hocks like the plague, but it's not clear to me from the photos that the bay has them.  They could just be shight photos.  I have any number of photos of my horse that make her legs look less straight and correct than they are.

I was going to post a particularly awful one but the damned website won't let me.    I really hate the most recent HHO photo attachment software.  It's so unreliable.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			Were you thinking of sending an agent/vet to look and report back?  He does look nice and it always helps to have 'that' feeling  Good luck investigating this chap.
		
Click to expand...

My vet is here today so going to see if he knows any reliable vets over there. Would rather tie in a vetting with an opinion than pay for both.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

If you guys look at the videos he looks very forward going, bit tense but not in the same way as Flash.


----------



## Caol Ila (25 February 2020)

Are the videos viewable?


----------



## Myloubylou (25 February 2020)

Don’t know your view on grey mares but HorseQuest 224888 caught my eye


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

Myloubylou said:



			Don’t know your view on grey mares but HorseQuest 224888 caught my eye
		
Click to expand...

I saw that mare too and thought she looked nice, but have seen some very very bad reviews about the dealer on fb..


----------



## Myloubylou (25 February 2020)

Matt earith has a lovely mare but guessing would be out of budget


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			Are the videos viewable?
		
Click to expand...

They are on the Facebook page ashwood stables. Just a rubbish short one posted within feb.


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Thanks DF!!!. Please go easy on him in one of them it’s not ideal, think it’s the angle .

Adorable Alice especially needs to look 

he’s out of tulira roebuck for you Connie fans.

Getting more videos tonight but I really really really like what I’ve seen.. proper fuzzy feeling!
		
Click to expand...

I think his limbs are hideous 😳😕


----------



## SpringArising (25 February 2020)

At the risk of being told to bugger off and keep my mouth shut, I was initially focused on the hind end and didn't look much at the front. But there is something seriously wrong with that near fore, he is BADLY tied in at the knee and his winter woolies are hiding it very well.


----------



## Marigold4 (25 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			So you bloody should be!  I've just sent a message asking if he's still available. Someone shoot me, please!

.
		
Click to expand...

That cob is gorgeous! What did they say?


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

SpringArising said:



			At the risk of being told to bugger off and keep my mouth shut, I was initially focused on the hind end and didn't look much at the front. But there is something seriously wrong with that near fore, he is BADLY tied in at the knee and his winter woolies are hiding it very well.
		
Click to expand...

See I just don't think you can make that judgement with complete confidence just from those couple of pictures. They aren't good quality enough - bit blurry and crap angles/composition. 

Re his near fore confo, do you not think that there's a kind of weird optical illusion going on in the indoor picture of him tied up, due to the colouring of his knee vs the back of his cannon/tendon if that makes any sense? 

Anyway, not saying he's perfect by any means but I would wait for some better pictures and videos before dismissing him as a mule.


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

I still think you should buy yourself a lovely performance bred yearling 😉


----------



## Rosemary28 (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I still think you should buy yourself a lovely performance bred yearling 😉
		
Click to expand...

How lovely!


----------



## palo1 (25 February 2020)

I just don't think you can assess conformation practically or well enough by photos/videos to decide whether or not to view a horse.  Some of the issues may not exist or may have very little significance for what you want to do Michen.   I am gripped by this thread because it is lovely that so many people want you to find a fun, happy horse whilst Boggle is resting and recovering from injury and because it is interesting to read what others think and to look at pretty ponies just starting out!  Having said that I don't think I will now ever want to publish pics of my hard working crocks - they look fine to me - I either chose them very carefully with a mind to conformation and workload among other things or bred the silly things and my vet has never suggested that any of their conformational 'faults' are responsible for any injury etc.  None of them (out of 5 we have here) are perfect and I know that but I would be very demoralised by a HHO conformation critique!!  Thankfully they are not destined to be world class competitors so they are probably absolutely fit for purpose and they are invariably cheerful, confident and capable sorts.


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

Please anyone feel free to critique mine whilst there’s nothing else from michen!😂🙈


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I still think you should buy yourself a lovely performance bred yearling 😉
		
Click to expand...

How gorgeous! Beautiful colouring 🥰


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Mule through and through. Best mule I ever had. I’m sure there’s lots to pick apart here!!


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I still think you should buy yourself a lovely performance bred yearling 😉
		
Click to expand...

Oh my gawd! What a cutie! 🥰


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I still think you should buy yourself a lovely performance bred yearling 😉
		
Click to expand...

Very cute!!! Bog would love to terrorise a yearling.


----------



## palo1 (25 February 2020)

He really was a very handsome chap with a fabulously kind eye Michen


----------



## DabDab (25 February 2020)

Oh I like the bay


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			He really was a very handsome chap with a fabulously kind eye Michen 

Click to expand...

If you heard what I said about him when I saw him. “Urgh I would never BUY something that looked like this”. He’s not even a “sporty” Connemara. He’s boring. He’s this he’s that. He had been plagued with unlucky things his whole life, peritonitis, a kick in the field, ended up spending years in a box causing his family so much grief. When he came to me and got fit it was like this whole world opened up to him!

He was a very different looking chap when fit and eventing, he actually looked very smart and he was a truly amazing horse. A  cool dude, full of character but not needy whatsoever. Boggle is as needy as they come. Both similar in some ways though.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Oh I like the bay
		
Click to expand...

Did you look at the videos? He looks quite forward and fiesty. My cuppa t!


----------



## Blazingsaddles (25 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Mule through and through. Best mule I ever had. I’m sure there’s lots to pick apart here!!
	View attachment 41655

Click to expand...

He looks lovely. Nice, strong back end.
ETA. I own donkeys, so, yeah, I love mules😀


----------



## DabDab (25 February 2020)

Just found the ridden video...so blurry it's hard to tell but I see what you mean about him having a bit of pizzazz about him. Looks like his canter might be smart when he's stronger


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

DabDab said:



			Just found the ridden video...so blurry it's hard to tell but I see what you mean about him having a bit of pizzazz about him. Looks like his canter might be smart when he's stronger
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Thought he looked fun. Hairy and fun. Can fix the former. Bog has already grown a beard and it’s stressing me out a bit!


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2020)

The one thing that sticks out about a lot of these connies is that they seem to be very straight through the hocks.

Anyway Michin.  Good luck with your search. I look forward to catching up on a new New Pony thread xx


----------



## DabDab (25 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			The one thing that sticks out about a lot of these connies is that they seem to be very straight through the hocks.

Anyway Michin.  Good luck with your search. I look forward to catching up on a new New Pony thread xx
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is a bit of a breed trait, welshies are similar. (Anecdotally) I don't think it's a huge problem as long as the joints above work well with it, rather than a horse that has straight hocks because the comparative lengths of its bones in the leg are out of whack.... iyswim.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Right guys here we go. Permission to share. I really like him, he’s actually measuring in at 15.2hh. I like him a lot under saddle more than anything.

I have some more videos to PM for anyone interested 

I think the issue is with the feet more than anything. Try and imagine them at the correct, er, size.


----------



## vmac66 (25 February 2020)

Might be too far for you. 15.1 5 year old dapple grey Connie just come up on Cheshire horse on fb


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

I like him michen. Lovely shoulder and front end, good short cannons. Kind eye and a good height. I’ll ignore the feet 😂
Where is he?


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I like him michen. Lovely shoulder and front end, good short cannons. Kind eye and a good height. I’ll ignore the feet 😂
Where is he?
		
Click to expand...

He’s in Ireland. Ballinamore


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

Poor boy his feet are a bit shocking aren’t they, you might find he stands quite differently after a few decent trims! Do you know anything about his background? I’m very nosy and would love to see videos of him, think he looks like a poppet 🙂


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

G&T said:



			Poor boy his feet are a bit shocking aren’t they, you might find he stands quite differently after a few decent trims! Do you know anything about his background? I’m very nosy and would love to see videos of him, think he looks like a poppet 🙂
		
Click to expand...

He is being sold by breeder. Backed last year and bought back in recently.

They are dealers/sellers.


----------



## Red-1 (25 February 2020)

Nicest paces I have seen so far in your videos. Feet are awful, as you said. Footfall sounds odd, but that could be because of the feet and also he was threatening to go into canter way before he did. I liked the way he took the contact better than Flash too.

He looks a real sweetie.


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Nicest paces I have seen so far in your videos. Feet are awful, as you said. Footfall sounds odd, but that could be because of the feet and also he was threatening to go into canter way before he did. I liked the way he took the contact better than Flash too.

He looks a real sweetie.
		
Click to expand...


Oh he sure was maybe that’s why I like him. He’s surprisingly flashy isn’t he. 

I’m a big fan of this one.


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

Aww just watched his trot up video, he does look like loads of fun! Laughed at him cantering on the road, Irish ponies rule 😉


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2020)

ISH

I haven't looked at all the links so sorry if she's been linked to before. I just saw her and thought she looked nicely put together (for a non-arab  )
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent&page=3


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

where are the videos?


----------



## CorriegarthJ (25 February 2020)

He looks sweet but I think his conformation is terrible, and I honestly don’t think even correct shoeing will help/make any difference long term. Sorry! It’s my first response to this thread having read and seen them all on this thread! His Pasterns, his right hind particularly looksodd and he is very tied in at the knee


----------



## CorriegarthJ (25 February 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			ISH

I haven't looked at all the links so sorry if she's been linked to before. I just saw her and thought she looked nicely put together (for a non-arab )
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119731981/pretty-ish-project.html?link=/search?sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&orderBy=mostRecent&page=3





Click to expand...

Much nicer!


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2020)

Amymay said:



			The one thing that sticks out about a lot of these connies is that they seem to be very straight through the hocks.

Anyway Michin.  Good luck with your search. I look forward to catching up on a new New Pony thread xx
		
Click to expand...


And Sue Dyson's  research pointed to on another thread reports 12% increase in risk of PSD for every 1 degree increase in straighteness through the hock.  It's one of my 'won't buy' things, which is  a pretty short list.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			And Sue Dyson's  research pointed to on another thread reports 12% increase in risk of PSD for every 1 degree increase in straighteness through the hock.  It's one of my 'won't buy' things, which is  a pretty short list.
		
Click to expand...

Here's some hocks for you.


----------



## ycbm (25 February 2020)

Yup, I wouldn't go near those for any money no matter what its record was. 

.


----------



## milliepops (25 February 2020)

I think the colouring of the winter fuzz makes the latest ones front legs look worse than they are. It makes a bit of an optical illusion I think.  If they were clipped out I dont think they would look as tied in as the light coloured fluff makes them appear.
Agree it would be interesting so see if his stance improved with some normal shaped feet on 😁


----------



## Hormonal Filly (25 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			And Sue Dyson's  research pointed to on another thread reports 12% increase in risk of PSD for every 1 degree increase in straighteness through the hock.  It's one of my 'won't buy' things, which is  a pretty short list.
		
Click to expand...

In the PSD group nearly all of them have straight hocks when you look at the photos. Mine is straight in the hock (Welsh D) and we are sure thats the cause of his PSD.
I'd avoid something straight hocked again.. but is anything perfect conformation wise? Can't imagine buying another now with the list I'd have.. would need a 30k budget I think!


----------



## ester (25 February 2020)

I think those of us with such natives are probably just more used to seeing straighter hocks, and know how many have them without issue. Frank's straight, probably contributed to his annulars but he was 24 by then!
That and they haven't got anything on the straightness managed by AQHA. 
If you want a connie or a section D the likelihood is they will be straighter than ideal and then you decide if that's ok with you, if not you might need to look at other breeds.

He'll be 15hh with his feet done .


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

It’s interesting how different people’s perception can be isn’t it, wasn’t an earlier poster was saying there was too much angle in his hocks?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 February 2020)

I think some of it is also what you are used to looking at. My chestnut mare is a bit straight through the hocks and having looked at her for *many years* that is now normal to me. When an old poster put up some photos of their stallion with excellent hocks, I can remember thinking how odd they looked despite knowing that they were indeed better than CM's.

I think that's why most horses look like they have low set tails too...


----------



## RHM (25 February 2020)

I think once you have had one with PSD the only thing you can look at is hocks! Like others have said though, no horse will be perfect, and even if you win the lottery to buy one that is, the buggers go lame for fun! The best advice I was given was buy the horse that sets your soul on fire!


----------



## Charla (25 February 2020)

Can someone please post the ‘ideal hocks?’ This thread has now got me studying my horses too!!


----------



## palo1 (25 February 2020)

post deleted as the picture was not quite Secretariat!!  Maybe this one is! 
Secretariat was generally considered to have excellent conformation.


----------



## palo1 (25 February 2020)

This is quite a useful diagram too!


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale here and others on my YouTube 







Guys you are killing me really, one minute he’s got too much angle, now he’s straight. And yes I know he’s landing slightly on the outside of a front foot. And no I don’t care 

So here’s a question what’s more important. Good confo or good movement. The grey pony had nice confo but no where near as nicer a mover as this bay. Long term surely moving better equals better chance at soundness than being perfectly put together.


----------



## palo1 (25 February 2020)

I think you have to weigh everything up really Michen - conformation and movement as well as temperament and type.  None are perfect and whilst most horses have a problem or two in their life unless there is a glaring conformation issue there will always be more than 1 factor involved in unsoundness.  I do think asking a vet to look (with an eye on conformation as well as soundness) as well as forming your own picture of balance and harmony of the whole horse in front of you is helpful.  Does the horse look 'right'? Does he move easily, happily and in keeping with the type that he is? Does he look like front and back, top and bottom belong together?  Many horses will fail all sorts of conformation tests but have long and active lives so don't fret about responses to pictures  - it is notoriously difficult to get a decent fair shot of a horse on camera.   I know you liked Flash and he did look a nice chap but he didn't move especially 'comfortably'.  The roan cob (with a lot of hair!!) did move very comfortably however but not right for you. It is also worth remembering that many decent young horses can look like a right bag of spanners before they are fully developed. This is a good reason to buy from a decent breeder or producer; you can have a much better idea through the parents of what you are likely to end up with - particularly in terms of conformation and temperament.  Have a little faith in your instincts and 'feel' as well as asking a vet you trust.  Good luck.


----------



## G&T (25 February 2020)

I still really like him, for what that’s worth from a complete stranger. Couldn’t you do a cheeky little weekend away in Ireland, see what he’s like in the flesh? Also, you’re never going to get a consensus on an online forum! If the vet says his conformation should be fine for eventing up to 100 or whatever, and you love him, that should be good enough imo


----------



## Boulty (25 February 2020)

I like this new bay one. As you say his feet look god awful but that should be sortable (& it’s probably going to be difficult to properly assess confirmation when his front feet look like that... I’m no massive expert on what’s perfect anyway... something needs to be glaringly terrible for me to notice it).  He looks to move freely & looks like he has a nice attitude to his work (looks keen without being anywhere near as tense as some of the others have)


----------



## xDundryx (25 February 2020)

Michen as a grey superfan, I like the little bay hes got a lovely eye and head looks (to me) to have a bit of power in there and good blank canvas to work with, far far better than flash. Those feet do make me cringe, as a native Irish woman especially.  My TB is gangly legged and cow hocked but moves amazingly it always surprises people 🤷‍♀️ Ugly ducklings and all that.  I do think buying from vids and photos never gives you the same as seeing them in the flesh or at least getting an agent/friend to do it on your behalf.


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

What price is the bay?


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			What price is the bay?
		
Click to expand...

3k Sterling ish


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

I’d offer them €3000 and get the bugger bought, that’s a nice pony, forward and moves well with a kind eye. 
If you don’t I might! 😂


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I’d offer them €3000 and get the bugger bought, that’s a nice pony, forward and moves well with a kind eye. 
If you don’t I might! 😂
		
Click to expand...


I did. Didn’t get anywhere  

Tbf they will get it. Sales ones are going for much more. 

Plus boat- 350


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

If they won’t shift and you’re serious I’d buy. I don’t think you’d get better for the price. And I don’t think they’ll have it long. 

I dont get them vetted from Ireland as I think there’s no point when you don’t know who the vet is and you can’t be there. I’d just do a good bit of digging on the seller if I didn’t know them, then get it on the ferry.

Who’s selling it? Breeder or dealer? Where was it advertised?


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			If they won’t shift and you’re serious I’d buy. I don’t think you’d get better for the price. And I don’t think they’ll have it long. 

I dont get them vetted from Ireland as I think there’s no point when you don’t know who the vet is and you can’t be there. I’d just do a good bit of digging on the seller if I didn’t know them, then get it on the ferry.

Who’s selling it? Breeder or dealer? Where was it advertised?
		
Click to expand...

He’s both. Was advertised on Facebook but quite quietly!


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

Is this the Tulira Robuck one?


----------



## Michen (25 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			Is this the Tulira Robuck one?
		
Click to expand...

Are you planning on buying him out from under me 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2020)

No I have my eye on another 😉 but that’s another thread..!

If I were looking for what you’re looking for now though, I’d buy that. But I’ve got one pure Connie, looking for a cross with a bit of blood next time.


----------



## GSD Woman (26 February 2020)

Buy that one.  You seem smitten and you could keep looking and do worse. Of course, I'm used to seeing Quarter horses and Quarter crosses so I may be biased on the hocks.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 February 2020)

I like little Bogsil, he looky spunky 😁


----------



## ihatework (26 February 2020)

Well he’s got a good front end (knee up!), a less good hind end, crappy feet (should be sortable) but has that little sparkle about him. For your budget there will always be compromise and for me that’s the hind limb here. Of the ones you have posted this seems most ‘you’


----------



## Bernster (26 February 2020)

Like the new bay!  Looks to have active paces, forward going and nicely put together Connie. Just need to sort out those front feet.  If he grows a few inches and turns out to be a good un, I’ll have him when you’re done 😉


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Hi guys,
Have decided to get the pony vetted. Agreed a price with seller on the basis that he keeps the pony until 1st April.
He’s very relaxed and I don’t think expects me to pay for him until he’s due to be transported, doesn’t want A deposit till after vetting etc.

How would you juggle this with when to make payment, just before he’s transported? Otherwise if pony had accident there before and he’s mine I’ll be liable for vet fees?

I can just get him over straight away but 1st April would be so much easier re livery and holidays etc and seller seems happy with it.

Unless any of you guys want a companion pony for 4 weeks


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			Well he’s got a good front end (knee up!), a less good hind end, crappy feet (should be sortable) but has that little sparkle about him. For your budget there will always be compromise and for me that’s the hind limb here. Of the ones you have posted this seems most ‘you’
		
Click to expand...

Ha, great post. He’s definitely the most me!


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I like little Bogsil, he looky spunky 😁
		
Click to expand...

Bogsil! Ha!


----------



## ihatework (26 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Hi guys,
Have decided to get the pony vetted. Agreed a price with seller on the basis that he keeps the pony until 1st April.
He’s very relaxed and I don’t think expects me to pay for him until he’s due to be transported, doesn’t want A deposit till after vetting etc.

How would you juggle this with when to make payment, just before he’s transported? Otherwise if pony had accident there before and he’s mine I’ll be liable for vet fees?

I can just get him over straight away but 1st April would be so much easier re livery and holidays etc and seller seems happy with it.

Unless any of you guys want a companion pony for 4 weeks 

Click to expand...

Honestly I’d pay as soon as he has vetted and then insure.
I’m sure the seller wouldn’t, but other than a moral obligation, could he theoretically still sell the pony prior to receiving the ££

I think if he is prepared to absorb the cost of keeping pony for a month you should probably pay upfront. If I were the seller that would be my expectation


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

ihatework said:



			Honestly I’d pay as soon as he has vetted and then insure.
I’m sure the seller wouldn’t, but other than a moral obligation, could he theoretically still sell the pony prior to receiving the ££

I think if he is prepared to absorb the cost of keeping pony for a month you should probably pay upfront. If I were the seller that would be my expectation
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, yes. Happy to do that, just felt a bit weird about paying for a pony thats not here. Wondering whether to just bring him over tbh, but figured it might be nicer for pony having multiple house moves. I’m sure I could find grass livery for him for a month though.!


----------



## Pippity (26 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Fair enough, yes. Happy to do that, just felt a bit weird about paying for a pony thats not here. Wondering whether to just bring him over tbh, but figured it might be nicer for pony having multiple house moves. I’m sure I could find grass livery for him for a month though.!
		
Click to expand...

I think I'd bring him straight over and find grass livery for a month. If he was closer, I'd be willing to leave him with the seller, but he's a long way away and anything could happen.


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2020)

I absolutely wouldn’t pay as soon as he’s vetted. You never know what might happen. 
I pay a deposit I can bear to lose, and I pay the balance the day they sail and insure then if I’m insuring. 
Id get it all explicitly in writing and get it over as soon as possible unless I knew the seller personally.


----------



## ihatework (26 February 2020)

Pippity said:



			I think I'd bring him straight over and find grass livery for a month. If he was closer, I'd be willing to leave him with the seller, but he's a long way away and anything could happen.
		
Click to expand...

Id be inclined to do this too


----------



## Ellzbellz97 (26 February 2020)

I really like the Bay also - good luck with vetting x


----------



## ester (26 February 2020)

Me too


----------



## tda (26 February 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2256566881311175&id=100008736551094

This just came up on my news feed

**sorry just scrolled back and seen that you've chosen one x


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 February 2020)

I've been away and I've missed all this and have not gone back to read 23 pages! But I gather you are getting a pony to play with, presumably while Bog recovers. So have fun and I hope vetting goes well!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 February 2020)

Eagerly awaiting the vetting result.  Everything crossed it goes well.


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

His name is Teddy.... 🙈🙈🙈

But Boggles name was Jack so maybe it needs to change


----------



## cauda equina (26 February 2020)

No it doesn't!
I've always wanted a Teddy


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 February 2020)

Michen said:



			His name is Teddy.... 🙈🙈🙈

But Boggles name was Jack so maybe it needs to change 

Click to expand...

Great his name is now Bogsil Bear 😃


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Omg actually yes might have to change it to Bear. Then I’ve had multiple bay Connie B’s!


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2020)

Don't change his name! It's bad luck! I never believed this and I change everything's name, and quite a few have gone wrong in different unlucky ways. I'd never change a name again!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 February 2020)

Bear isnt changing his name......its just dropping the Teddy bit from the front 😉


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			Don't change his name! It's bad luck! I never believed this and I change everything's name, and quite a few have gone wrong in different unlucky ways. I'd never change a name again!
		
Click to expand...

I changed Boggles name.  Injury aside he’s been the best luck ever!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 February 2020)

Michen said:



			His name is Teddy.... 🙈🙈🙈

But Boggles name was Jack so maybe it needs to change 

Click to expand...

Big Teddy is distraught, just look at what you have missed.


----------



## G&T (26 February 2020)

Ah, that's great news. Best of luck for the vet! I also think technically Bear isn't changing his name - although Ted is also quite cute (but not Teddy!)


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Big Teddy is distraught, just look at what you have missed.
View attachment 41711

Click to expand...

please send him my sincere apologies


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 February 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Great his name is now Bogsil Bear 😃
		
Click to expand...

Excellent name choice!  😉😊😜


----------



## Clodagh (26 February 2020)

I’d bring him over now and then the farrier could get a head start. Exciting!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (26 February 2020)

Good Luck for the vet!! 

I would be so careful with leaving the pony with the seller, if it were me I would pay and move him - possibly look at grass livery for a month. These sale contracts have so much potential to go wrong, as you know with horses, and is a legal nightmare when it does. Pleeeease think very carefully beforehand, especially as you don't know the seller from adam.


----------



## Lexi_ (26 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I’d bring him over now and then the farrier could get a head start. Exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was going to say this! Even if he’s chucked out in a field, it gives you a month to get feet etc sorted and then he’ll be good to go when you’re ready.


----------



## Northern (26 February 2020)

How exciting! Fingers crossed the vetting goes smoothly. Love the name Bear, fits him better than Teddy! I think he'll turn into a cracker and even better mover once those feet are sorted out


----------



## ElleSkywalker (26 February 2020)

🙋‍♀️ Dibs on Bear when you have done with him 😁


----------



## G&T (26 February 2020)

One thing I would say about leaving pony with the seller for a month is you don't know what will be done with him, e.g. will he still be ridden/turned out (I've known dealers who just keep them in to avoid injury once sold). Also I think we all want to see pictures before 1st April!!


----------



## palo1 (26 February 2020)

I would certainly plan to get him here asap once vetting and possibly a deposit have been sorted.  Full payment as appropriate. Even if just at grass livery, if that was convenient you could start to assess each other and start on the feet    So exciting and wishing you all the best with the vetting!!


----------



## palo1 (26 February 2020)

Basil, Boggle, Bear, bay connies - certainly a theme!!


----------



## Caol Ila (26 February 2020)

In the words of my vet, "Horses cope amazingly well with moving."  And I moved a 26-year old to three barns in two and a half weeks.  Provided vetting is successful, I think this wee guy will be fine at grass livery or whatever for a month.  I would only leave at the seller's that long if seller was fairly local and I was paying livery.  Weird sh*t happens.  Read enough forums, you find threads about all sorts of stuff -- horses being vetted, then being sold out from under someone, who then has mega faff trying to rescue their deposit....  And it's obvious that he's not recieving proper foot care where he is.  I'd want to get on that ASAP.


----------



## Upthecreek (26 February 2020)

Get him on the boat as fast as you can if the vetting works out. A lot can happen in a month and unless I was buying from someone I knew personally and trusted completely I wouldn’t do it. His feet need fairly urgent attention and that alone would be enough for me to book his transport ASAP. Hope all goes well with the vetting 🤞🏻


----------



## DirectorFury (26 February 2020)

Yay, I'm really looking forward to more pictures!
I'd also bring him over asap if you can find somewhere for him to live .


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

The issue is he can't really go on grass livery as wherever he goes he will need to be stabled for a couple of weeks to be quarantined, can't just bung him straight in a herd off the lorry.

The retirement place where Bog is going can take him from 1st April and stable for first two weeks, then the two ponies can swap places when Bog goes there for field pen turnout and then proper turnout Mid May


----------



## xDundryx (26 February 2020)

I would bring him over as soon as, those feet could potentially be left for another month and at least you know he would be fed looked after etc, I've had the experience of once they have your money everything else goes out the window...who knew horses still need fed etc until collection?!?


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

xDundryx said:



			I would bring him over as soon as, those feet could potentially be left for another month and at least you know he would be fed looked after etc, I've had the experience of once they have your money everything else goes out the window...who knew horses still need fed etc until collection?!?
		
Click to expand...

He's being shod before this weekend, before vetting next week. Said I wouldn't bother vetting till feet are done. Seller really agreeable and helpful


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2020)

xDundryx said:



			I would bring him over as soon as, those feet could potentially be left for another month and at least you know he would be fed looked after etc, I've had the experience of once they have your money everything else goes out the window...who knew horses still need fed etc until collection?!?
		
Click to expand...


Exactly, theyre unlikely to spend a penny on him once they’ve got your deposit
I doubt it will do him any long term harm, but unless you know them I’d bring him over soon as.

Edited after seeing your reply


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

They won’t be left guys as he’s not being vetted until they are done.


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 February 2020)

I like Teddy and I would get him now I wouldn't wait until April


----------



## bubsqueaks (26 February 2020)

Wow Im extremely impressed by your decision making Michen  
He looks smart
Fingers crossed for the vetting
Love the name Bear
Will definitely posting some side shots on here of my Connie for some conformation critic!
Good luck X


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Ok think I’ve got livery sorted, will cost me a bit more than your bog standard full care grass livery but he can go in an individual paddock for a bit and then join the herd if I’m happy for him to be turned away or stayed in individual paddock if I want to do a bit of work with him on the roads before he comes to my yard with facilities mid May, once bog has gone.

of course the sensible thing to do would be to not get a horse until mid May. But that would be far too easy and straightforward so why not dive in head first and make things difficult


----------



## Caol Ila (26 February 2020)

Fair enough, re: feet.  But I'd still hustle and find some way to bring him here ASAP.  Maybe it will all be fine, but I trust the horse world not at all to not be doing shady stuff.

Edited:  Just seen Michen's above post.  Good stuff.


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			Fair enough, re: feet.  But I'd still hustle and find some way to bring him here ASAP.  Maybe it will all be fine, but I trust the horse world not at all to not be doing shady stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Have hustled see above!

would have been much easier if I hadn’t seen anything I really wanted to buy until May 😂 I’m consoling myself by saying horses will be more expensive but then at his age as further along in the training


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			Basil, Boggle, Bear, bay connies - certainly a theme!!
		
Click to expand...

There's a similar theme with boyfriends.. looks like I'm a creature of habit


----------



## Sheep (26 February 2020)

Fingers crossed for vetting!! Whereabouts is he? If he's anywhere near Wicklow / Wexford I had a pretty good experience dealing remotely with a vet down there for our most recent acquisition.


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Sheep said:



			Fingers crossed for vetting!! Whereabouts is he? If he's anywhere near Wicklow / Wexford I had a pretty good experience dealing remotely with a vet down there for our most recent acquisition. 

Click to expand...

He’s in Ballinamore county leitrim any vet recommendations welcome


----------



## Annagain (26 February 2020)

palo1 said:



			Basil, Boggle, Bear, bay connies - certainly a theme!!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the characters in Fantastic Mr Fox!


----------



## Wheels (26 February 2020)

good luck with the vetting


----------



## Broodle (26 February 2020)

Oooh I have a Tulira Roebuck chap, and he's ace 😁


----------



## Sheep (26 February 2020)

Michen said:



			He’s in Ballinamore county leitrim any vet recommendations welcome
		
Click to expand...


Ahh miles away - but maybe Rowreach might have some suggestions as I don't think it's too far over the border from her general area?


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Broodle said:



			Oooh I have a Tulira Roebuck chap, and he's ace 😁
		
Click to expand...

Oh cool! Tell me about him


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Sheep said:



			Ahh miles away - but maybe Rowreach might have some suggestions as I don't think it's too far over the border from her general area?
		
Click to expand...

Have messaged her


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Ahhh I’m excited nervous and sad all at the same time.

I really hope I’m doing the right thing, on every level e.g this pony, a Connemara, getting another...Choosing to buy over loaning etc. 

I would feel a lot more settled about it if this was happening in April/May and  but hey ho. What’s a few weeks eh...

If a stable comes up at my yard before mine is free and Bog and Bear are there at same time I’m really not sure Bog will ever, ever forgive me though!!!!

Bay Connie number 3 here we go.


----------



## Broodle (26 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh cool! Tell me about him 

Click to expand...

Well.... He's currently broken!!! But only after doing something daft in the field 😬

He moves brilliantly for a connie, has a fabulous jump, and a really lovely temperament. Can be looky and can buck a bit when excited, but is on nearly all levels your perfect easy allrounder. 

I worship him! Hope yours is as nice 😊

Ps mine has connie hocks too...


----------



## Red-1 (26 February 2020)

YAY! I really prefer the way this one has been trained, forward onto the contact, no fuss, natural paces (apart from naff feet). I would suspect that he is not quite as easy to ride as that rider makes him look, but that is all part of the game.

Glad you are shoeing, vetting and bringing straight home. I would not leave him there any longer than necessary. 

Bogsil Bear looks Ace fun!!!


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Broodle said:



			Well.... He's currently broken!!! But only after doing something daft in the field 😬

He moves brilliantly for a connie, has a fabulous jump, and a really lovely temperament. Can be looky and can buck a bit when excited, but is on nearly all levels your perfect easy allrounder.

I worship him! Hope yours is as nice 😊

Ps mine has connie hocks too...
		
Click to expand...

excellent thanks! He also has Corrib Prince as his damsire. Very nicely bred pony really!


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Red-1 said:



			YAY! I really prefer the way this one has been trained, forward onto the contact, no fuss, natural paces (apart from naff feet). I would suspect that he is not quite as easy to ride as that rider makes him look, but that is all part of the game.

Glad you are shoeing, vetting and bringing straight home. I would not leave him there any longer than necessary.

Bogsil Bear looks Ace fun!!!
		
Click to expand...

No I’m sure he will be a right little game player, the little buck attempt when asked for canter was not missed  .

I expect he might be fairly thuggish but in a less emotional way than Boggle!


----------



## hihosilver (26 February 2020)

He looks like he will be a nice sort and lots of fun.


----------



## DabDab (26 February 2020)

Broodle said:



			Well.... He's currently broken!!! But only after doing something daft in the field 😬

He moves brilliantly for a connie, has a fabulous jump, and a really lovely temperament. Can be looky and can buck a bit when excited, but is on nearly all levels your perfect easy allrounder.

I worship him! Hope yours is as nice 😊

Ps mine has connie hocks too...
		
Click to expand...

I have a granddaughter of his. We could start an hho club 😁
Mine is only 14.2hh though, and I'm 5'8 so we go for a much more comedy look!


----------



## tristar (26 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			I had a smashing gelding from Henry, was so sad him dying so young.

Is the family still breeding then? I’ll be looking for foals again this year.
		
Click to expand...

i`ll ask joe in the morning, but i thought he said they have a some due this year, will double check, yes so sad he died so young


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 February 2020)

just checked this thread for the first time since yesterday, cant believe how many posts.  i like the look of this one, my mare had straight hocks and i did all riding club stuff with her and she was still being ridden when 23, lost her at 24 after an accident in the field so although straight hocks she was never lame on a hind until her accident....good luck with the vetting and hope all goes well on the journey,  some of the transporters dont feed hay and it caused one i knew to be quite ill when he came from ireland...might be worth checking if the transporter you are using will feed hay...


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2020)

tristar said:



			i`ll ask joe in the morning, but i thought he said they have a some due this year, will double check, yes so sad he died so young
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Michen (26 February 2020)

Thanks guys. Struggling to find a vet in the area that isn’t the sellers


----------



## Boulty (26 February 2020)

When I bought Fuzzball I paid for him about 2 months before he actually travelled down.  (seller wouldn't take a deposit & I wanted him to have his initial flu jabs before travelling due to how he was going to have to travel)  This meant he was definitely mine & I could insure him in case of anything going wrong... although have just seen that you've hopefully got something sorted to bring him over sooner than April if he passes so that's good


----------



## Apercrumbie (26 February 2020)

Teddy Bears are the best! Fingers crossed for the vet.


----------



## Abi90 (27 February 2020)

He looks great! Good luck with the vet


----------



## Michen (27 February 2020)

Eeeek vetting booked for Thursday next week to give time for feet to be done and for him to get over half his foot being removed..

Fingers crossed he passes and he will be on the boat. I want him NOW! Ha!

Shall I get his jabs done at the vetting... seems to make sense if he passes?


----------



## be positive (27 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Eeeek vetting booked for Thursday next week to give time for feet to be done and for him to get over half his foot being removed..

Fingers crossed he passes and he will be on the boat. I want him NOW! Ha!

Shall I get his jabs done at the vetting... seems to make sense if he passes?
		
Click to expand...

I would not get them done unless he has a good few days to wait before traveling, it can hit them and if they then get stressed by a long journey it will do more harm than good.


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 February 2020)

Good luck with the vetting.


----------



## tristar (27 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

they do have a couple due this year,  was told they cut down due to the sad events


----------



## Patterdale (27 February 2020)

tristar said:



			they do have a couple due this year,  was told they cut down due to the sad events
		
Click to expand...

Are they still using the Coilletidubh page? I’ll keep an eye out. Thanks x


----------



## Patterdale (27 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Eeeek vetting booked for Thursday next week to give time for feet to be done and for him to get over half his foot being removed..

Fingers crossed he passes and he will be on the boat. I want him NOW! Ha!

Shall I get his jabs done at the vetting... seems to make sense if he passes?
		
Click to expand...

I would yes, save a call out. It would be very unlikely to adversely affect him that much.

Fingers crossed for the vetting! I think he’s a good buy, seems cheap in the current market but not suspiciously cheap. Best of luck for Thursday!


----------



## tristar (27 February 2020)

Patterdale said:



			Are they still using the Coilletidubh page? I’ll keep an eye out. Thanks x
		
Click to expand...

sorry have no clue, i`m not into connies at the mo,  but might be if i saw something i liked! x


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 February 2020)

good luck with the vetting, if he doesnt pass have a look at hm00822a3 on horsemart, black connie gelding £2250,  warwick, not sure how far from you but must be closer than ireland...


----------



## Rowreach (27 February 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			I've been away and I've missed all this and have not gone back to read 23 pages! But I gather you are getting a pony to play with, presumably while Bog recovers. So have fun and I hope vetting goes well!
		
Click to expand...

I've been away from here and I made it my mission to catch up (during another snow storm) ...

Michen I'm happy to pop down there and have a look if you want me to.


----------



## Sheep (27 February 2020)

Michen said:



			Eeeek vetting booked for Thursday next week to give time for feet to be done and for him to get over half his foot being removed..

Fingers crossed he passes and he will be on the boat. I want him NOW! Ha!

Shall I get his jabs done at the vetting... seems to make sense if he passes?
		
Click to expand...

I got mine vaccinated upon passing of vet, it worked out really well date-wise for me too, kept him 100% up to date 

Everything tightly crossed!!


----------



## SusieT (27 February 2020)

I would not vaccinate if he's about to travel- only if he will have a clear week- just sets him up for too much stress at one time, get him vetted, travelled then get your own vet out to vaccinate when he's settled in.


----------



## flying_high (28 February 2020)

SusieT said:



			I would not vaccinate if he's about to travel- only if he will have a clear week- just sets him up for too much stress at one time, get him vetted, travelled then get your own vet out to vaccinate when he's settled in.
		
Click to expand...

Risk is that picks up actual flu whilst travelling in a confined and stressful enviroment which lowers immunity, with other unvaccinated horses. I would vaccinate, and leave a week before travelling, so imunity kicks in.

Though I guess if he is totally unvaccinated, it would only be first booster, and only give limited additional protection.


----------



## Michen (28 February 2020)

Think I’ll leave it until he comes over tbh.


----------



## Michen (1 March 2020)

Postcard from Bear today...


----------



## Michen (1 March 2020)

And this is what Bog does, all the time  !!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 March 2020)

Aww he's so cool! I hope he turns out to be just as wonderful as Bog!


----------



## Michen (1 March 2020)

Me too!! I really hope my gut feel is right on this one as much as with Bog...


----------



## J&S (1 March 2020)

That's a nice kind pony face, and look, his door isn't closed but he's happy in his stable.


----------



## Michen (1 March 2020)

J&S said:



			That's a nice kind pony face, and look, his door isn't closed but he's happy in his stable.
		
Click to expand...

Its a very kind sweet face which doesn’t scream mischief to me. I knew the minute I saw Boggle stood looking like he owned the world with his head over the stable door after a good nights sleep when he arrived that I was in a world of trouble with him.

If I get that same feeling from this one I’ll be running a mile!!!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (2 March 2020)

I love him, looking forward to your future with him.


----------



## Red-1 (2 March 2020)

He has a lovely look about him. When does he arrive????


----------



## Michen (2 March 2020)

Red-1 said:



			He has a lovely look about him. When does he arrive????
		
Click to expand...


Well currently trying my best to tie in shoeing (this eve apparently, farrier didn’t arrive at weekend), vet, transport... if he doesn’t make the Wednesday pick up which is looking unlikely it won’t be until next week.

I’m a spoilt brat and want him in time for the weekend


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 March 2020)

He looks a really nice pony with a kind eye and I love his forelock trim 😁


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 March 2020)

🤗🤗🤗 he is so damn cute 😍😍😍


----------



## Michen (2 March 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			🤗🤗🤗 he is so damn cute 😍😍😍
		
Click to expand...

I Think he’s going to have one of those sort of thick whiffy noses.. not sure I’ve explained that well.
I don’t think he will do the nostrils flaring piercing snort thing that bog likes to adopt!


----------



## G&T (2 March 2020)

Michen said:



			I Think he’s going to have one of those sort of thick whiffy noses.. not sure I’ve explained that well.
I don’t think he will do the nostrils flaring piercing snort thing that bog likes to adopt!
		
Click to expand...

His nose looks eminently kissable. What a cute pony!


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 March 2020)

I think he looks great, I'm very jealous!


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

1/3 done.. shoes. Vetting in am then poor pony will be dropped at Cavan where he will hitch a ride on one of the sales transporters. 

He will be landing at a very swish showjumping yard (one of my trainers) for a few weeks civilisation before he joins Boggle where we are making him a pen in the hay barn as no free stable!

Poor pony is going to be really shell shocked. Must go buy some more rugs!

Everyone thinks I’m utterly bonkers. I think I might be too....


----------



## Sheep (3 March 2020)

Michen said:



			1/3 done.. shoes. Vetting in am then poor pony will be dropped at Cavan where he will hitch a ride on one of the sales transporters.

He will be landing at a very swish showjumping yard (one of my trainers) for a few weeks civilisation before he joins Boggle where we are making him a pen in the hay barn as no free stable!

Poor pony is going to be really shell shocked. Must go buy some more rugs!

Everyone thinks I’m utterly bonkers. I think I might be too....
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant update. So exciting!!!

Also I totally get what you mean about noses. Our newbie has the HUGEST big soft wuffly nostrils. They are so lovely. Never seen anything like it before lol I think I could fit my fist in one of them!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (3 March 2020)

So excited for you!


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

Sheep said:



			Brilliant update. So exciting!!!

Also I totally get what you mean about noses. Our newbie has the HUGEST big soft wuffly nostrils. They are so lovely. Never seen anything like it before lol I think I could fit my fist in one of them!
		
Click to expand...


Can't wait to kiss his velvet nose and tell him he's got a home for life if he plays his cards right


----------



## Sheep (3 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Can't wait to kiss his velvet nose and tell him he's got a home for life if he plays his cards right 

Click to expand...

🥰🥰🥰
Our newbie (I've decided that I'm calling him Banana) is so tolerant of kisses and snuggles, the other 2 are not remotely interested, poor horse is tortured! 
Cant wait for your new boy to arrive. I'm sure you are so excited!


----------



## DabDab (3 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Can't wait to kiss his velvet nose and tell him he's got a home for life if he plays his cards right 

Click to expand...

Sell next year she said.....
He does look very kissable


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

DabDab said:



			Sell next year she said.....
He does look very kissable
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone actually believe that if he turns out to be a cracker I would sell him 🙈🙈🙈.. everybody pray he’s just average!


----------



## Pippity (3 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Does anyone actually believe that if he turns out to be a cracker I would sell him 🙈🙈🙈.. everybody pray he’s just average!
		
Click to expand...

For the sake of your finances, I hope he turns out to be a lovely, mellow, safe type, who is absolutely not your cup of tea, but who somebody will happily pay five figures for, and love him for the rest of his life!


----------



## DabDab (3 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Does anyone actually believe that if he turns out to be a cracker I would sell him 🙈🙈🙈.. everybody pray he’s just average!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe you'll sell.


And there is no more to that sentence


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

Pippity said:



			For the sake of your finances, I hope he turns out to be a lovely, mellow, safe type, who is absolutely not your cup of tea, but who somebody will happily pay five figures for, and love him for the rest of his life!
		
Click to expand...

That would be the absolute dream!!!!!


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

DabDab said:



			I don't believe you'll sell.


And there is no more to that sentence 



Click to expand...

No I don’t either but I’m going to continue to tell myself that...


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

Quite cute actually just got a message from his seller and breeder with a photo of their last ride this evening. Guess he must be a bit attached to him which is nice to know. 

Or he’s trying to tire him out before the vetting..

Ha!


----------



## tatty_v (3 March 2020)

I hope everything goes well for you 😊 I am in the market for a nice safe sensible Connie so if he turns out like that you’ve got a ready made buyer!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 March 2020)

tatty_v said:



			I hope everything goes well for you 😊 I am in the market for a nice safe sensible Connie so if he turns out like that you’ve got a ready made buyer!
		
Click to expand...

Oi! I called dibs 😁


----------



## Michen (3 March 2020)

Ummm guys sellers account details are not in his name... wants it to go to someone else.

Feels a bit dodgy...

Thoughts? He’s not a total unknown he is a friend of a friend of a friend...


----------



## DabDab (4 March 2020)

As long as you have a clear paper trail showing that's where he wants you to send it. I've paid for quite a few things by sending to a bank account not in name of the person in paying, generally because they are....umm....'balancing their tax payment schedule'

I figure it is still more traceable than cash.


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

DabDab said:



			As long as you have a clear paper trail showing that's where he wants you to send it. I've paid for quite a few things by sending to a bank account not in name of the person in paying, generally because they are....umm....'balancing their tax payment schedule'

I figure it is still more traceable than cash.
		
Click to expand...

Good point!


----------



## tatty_v (4 March 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oi! I called dibs 😁
		
Click to expand...

Michen, you might be at the start of a very lucrative business here! 🤣

On the money front I’d be fairly relaxed so long as you have a proper receipt showing that payment was made and to the specified account, signed by the seller.


----------



## OldNag (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Ummm guys sellers account details are not in his name... wants it to go to someone else.

Feels a bit dodgy...

Thoughts? He’s not a total unknown he is a friend of a friend of a friend...
		
Click to expand...

Honestly - that would worry me. What reason has he given for not wanting to receive payment ?


----------



## Roxylola (4 March 2020)

Wouldn't worry me, if you went and paid cash youd have no idea where the money was going. Its shifty accounting possibly but nothing to do with you.


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Deleted as sorted


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Passed the vet, said he was a super pony with a very nice disposition. 

On the boat he goes!


----------



## timbobs (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Passed the vet, said he was a super pony with a very nice disposition.

On the boat he goes!
		
Click to expand...

Eeek! How exciting for you! When does he arrive? 

We are expecting lots of photos!


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

timbobs said:



			Eeek! How exciting for you! When does he arrive?

We are expecting lots of photos!
		
Click to expand...

I think if we are lucky then Friday..he’s going to a holding stabkes this evening!


----------



## bubsqueaks (4 March 2020)

Fantastic - how exciting for you - yes photo overload please to brighten up our lives!! X


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 March 2020)

💃💃💃💃 yay Bear!


----------



## cauda equina (4 March 2020)

Bon voyage Bear!


----------



## BallyJ (4 March 2020)

Amazing news!! looking forward to seeing your progress!!


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Boggle is upset that is HHO fans have migrated to Bear


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Boggle is upset that is HHO fans have migrated to Bear 

Click to expand...

Ahem, we are just excited he will have a little brother to corrupt 😁


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ahem, we are just excited he will have a little brother to corrupt 😁
		
Click to expand...

I can just imagine. 

“When I was a young lad, this is how I scared the shit out of her”


----------



## Tarragon (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Can't wait to kiss his velvet nose and tell him he's got a home for life if he plays his cards right 

Click to expand...

I thought you said he was going to be a Project Pony??


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Boggle is upset that is HHO fans have migrated to Bear 

Click to expand...

Not me #teamBoggle all the way ❤❤❤❤


----------



## m1stify (4 March 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Tarragon said:



			I thought you said he was going to be a Project Pony?? 

Click to expand...

Yeah he is really. But not if I fall in love!!

I would never ever ever ever ever sell Boggle, or would have sold Basil... so if he makes me feel that way then what choice do I have!

Hopefully he won't.


----------



## Zero00000 (4 March 2020)

Yay congratulations, hope all goes well travelling and he turns out to be everything you want and more.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (4 March 2020)

That is such fabulous news.  Great to have good news for a change.  I may not be able to have a horse of my own any more but love to watch other people enjoying theirs.


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

In other news Boggle was just awful for his first five min walk. I should have done it when yard was quieter in hind sight as started off fine and then lost it as horses were coming in and out. Am very cross with him he’s only been on box rest for two weeks!!


----------



## Pippity (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			In other news Boggle was just awful for his first five min walk. I should have done it when yard was quieter in hind sight as started off fine and then lost it as horses were coming in and out. Am very cross with him he’s only been on box rest for two weeks!!
		
Click to expand...

It may be the time of year as much as anything. I took Blue out for an in-hand walk last night, and she was so bouncy that she nearly kicked me in the head at one point, and that was with her being turned out for eight hours every day. (No, I wasn't wearing a helmet. Yes, that was stupid of me.)


----------



## sky1000 (4 March 2020)

I have followed this thread without commenting to avoid showing my ignorance and am very excited for you.


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Aww thanks guys! What a cool HHO story if he does turn out to be a success. You guys will have to mop up the fall out if he doesn’t though 

My vet took the piss out of my royally today for buying a horse with utterly rubbish feet given I’m his most hoof conscious client!


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ahem, we are just excited he will have a little brother to corrupt 😁
		
Click to expand...

His response when I told him


----------



## be positive (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			His response when I told him

View attachment 41968

Click to expand...


That seems fair enough


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 March 2020)

Oh fabulous. Really pleased for you x


----------



## anyalouise (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			In other news Boggle was just awful for his first five min walk. I should have done it when yard was quieter in hind sight as started off fine and then lost it as horses were coming in and out. Am very cross with him he’s only been on box rest for two weeks!!
		
Click to expand...

I had this with my Connie and he was only in a short time! I recommend ACP tablets.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 March 2020)

fingers crossed he gets over here ok,  really excited for you


----------



## BBP (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			In other news Boggle was just awful for his first five min walk. I should have done it when yard was quieter in hind sight as started off fine and then lost it as horses were coming in and out. Am very cross with him he’s only been on box rest for two weeks!!
		
Click to expand...

BBP was a total nightmare the few times he was on boxrest. It was like leading a wild stallion crossed with some fire breathing bitey dragon skilled in Kung fu. I very quickly gave up and decided paddock rest was a better plan from the outset (different injuries to yours each time mind you, sacroiliac, fractured splint and unknown lameness followed by cellulitis)


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Thank god the seller knew what he was doing as I spoke to so many transport companies I forgot who I booked with and had no idea who had my pony!

love how they ended up with my Facebook “surname”

omg isn’t he CUTE 

Here he is in his holding pen!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 March 2020)

Ahhh  doesn't he look cute in his cage 😍 and Bogs bum is just beautiful so his little sulk doesn't work on me 😁


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ahhh  doesn't he look cute in his cage 😍 and Bogs bum is just beautiful so his little sulk doesn't work on me 😁
		
Click to expand...

He looks adorable and I’ve ordered him a matching head collar to match Boggles...


----------



## Upthecreek (4 March 2020)

He looks cute, curious and ready for fun. Looking forward to hearing of your adventures together and of course how Boggle is getting on.


----------



## Northern (4 March 2020)

Isn't his face adorable! I can't even find any sign of mischief in there


----------



## Jeni the dragon (4 March 2020)

He's sooo cute!


----------



## Cloudcomet (4 March 2020)

Long time lurker here! I just had to register to wish you luck with your gorgeous new boy. I have a connie by Tulira Robuck and he is quite simply the nicest horse I have ever come across. And very smart too, lovely paces and a huge jump. Looking forward to following your progress 👍🏻


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 March 2020)

Michen said:



			He looks adorable and I’ve ordered him a matching head collar to match Boggles...
		
Click to expand...

My boys have matching headcollars too but in different colours and only one is a Connie 😁

He looks so chilled. I hope Bog takes to his new brother and you have lots of fun with Bear.


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

Cloudcomet said:



			Long time lurker here! I just had to register to wish you luck with your gorgeous new boy. I have a connie by Tulira Robuck and he is quite simply the nicest horse I have ever come across. And very smart too, lovely paces and a huge jump. Looking forward to following your progress 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Ah that is very kind thank you! I will keep you updated for sure


----------



## ester (4 March 2020)

and henceforth he will be isobel.


----------



## Michen (4 March 2020)

ester said:



			and henceforth he will be isobel.
		
Click to expand...

😳😳😳😳😳😂


----------



## Rowreach (4 March 2020)

ester said:



			and henceforth he will be isobel.
		
Click to expand...

Isobear.


----------



## Boulty (5 March 2020)

Eeek!  Exciting times... We all know there is about  0% chance of you ever selling him by the way


----------



## vmac66 (5 March 2020)

Glad it all worked out for you. He looks lovely.


----------



## Red-1 (5 March 2020)

Bogsilbearsol.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

vmac66 said:



			Glad it all worked out for you. He looks lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Well let’s not speak too soon, I’m under no illusions Bear will I’m sure come with many challenges! Definitely feel in a better position to address them after what I’ve learned doing this with feral twit no 1. Priority one is getting Boggle healed.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Just worked out from Facebook chat history with Wexford that Boggle actually arrived this very weekend on Friday evening exactly three years ago.

Spooky!


----------



## KEK (5 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Just worked out from Facebook chat history with Wexford that Boggle actually arrived this very weekend on Friday evening exactly three years ago.

Spooky!
		
Click to expand...

Meant to be!


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Oh ffs the horses he was meant to go with were meant to be vetted yesterday and now haven’t, so god knows when poor Bear will leave his cage


----------



## Amymay (5 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Oh ffs the horses he was meant to go with were meant to be vetted yesterday and now haven’t, so god knows when poor Bear will leave his cage 

Click to expand...

😩😩😩😩


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Amymay said:



			😩😩😩😩
		
Click to expand...

Really cross they must have known yesterday but didn’t tell me, I’d never have had him dropped off at a holding stable to stay there for days on end if I’d known.


----------



## Rowreach (5 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Really cross they must have known yesterday but didn’t tell me, I’d never have had him dropped off at a holding stable to stay there for days on end if I’d known.
		
Click to expand...

Who is the transporter?


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Who is the transporter?
		
Click to expand...

McMahon’s. 

Boo not sure what to do, I can hustle and go see if I can get him picked up. There’s a chance the load may still go but wouldn’t know until later. 

Just seems unfair for pony to be in a stable like that. I’m so annoyed with myself as nearly used someone else and they are already in England now as just checked with them.  Ffs.


----------



## Rowreach (5 March 2020)

The trouble is they like to have them all on the yard so they can load up and go once the last ones have arrived, which is why they didn’t tell you they hadn’t 😡 Pester them to make sure they are giving him water while he’s there. Some transporters won’t let them drink much before travelling.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			The trouble is they like to have them all on the yard so they can load up and go once the last ones have arrived, which is why they didn’t tell you they hadn’t 😡 Pester them to make sure they are giving him water while he’s there. Some transporters won’t let them drink much before travelling.
		
Click to expand...

Urgh I’m so cross!!!! I’ve rung a few other transporters to see but doubt they would want to go pick him up from another transporters yard.

Am I overreacting to feel uncomfortable with this. It’s so unnecessary he could have stayed at sellers 20 mins away and he would have dropped him whenever.


----------



## southerncomfort (5 March 2020)

I expect the transporter is pretty hacked off too if he expected to be on his way by now.

I'd be feeling just as annoyed/anxious as you. ☹

Have the vettings for the other horses been rearranged yet?


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			I expect the transporter is pretty hacked off too if he expected to be on his way by now.

I'd be feeling just as annoyed/anxious as you. ☹

Have the vettings for the other horses been rearranged yet?
		
Click to expand...

They aren’t sure 🤷‍♀️  Said they’d let me know when they know.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			I expect the transporter is pretty hacked off too if he expected to be on his way by now.

I'd be feeling just as annoyed/anxious as you. ☹

Have the vettings for the other horses been rearranged yet?
		
Click to expand...

Also they told seller last night load would leave this evening which I thought was weird as why require pony to be there 24 hours before.


----------



## Rowreach (5 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Also they told seller last night load would leave this evening which I thought was weird as why require pony to be there 24 hours before.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, they want them all gathered together so they can get gone when the last one lands.  I have had many battles with transporters when I've refused to bring horses until a couple of hours before they depart.  It's a long enough journey anyway, especially when you add in all the drop offs and the south of England is the last one.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Ya know it wouldn’t be that much drama go just go get him... 😇😇


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Like I said, they want them all gathered together so they can get gone when the last one lands.  I have had many battles with transporters when I've refused to bring horses until a couple of hours before they depart.  It's a long enough journey anyway, especially when you add in all the drop offs and the south of England is the last one.
		
Click to expand...


Lesson learned. Apparently I may struggle to get them to release him to another transporter.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Seriously though, is it that difficult to grab him myself!? Wouldn’t cost any less but driving hours wise it only totals about 6 hours one way.


----------



## ihatework (5 March 2020)

It’s a pain but it kind of goes with the territory of shared loads


----------



## Rowreach (5 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Seriously though, is it that difficult to grab him myself!? Wouldn’t cost any less but driving hours wise it only totals about 6 hours one way.
		
Click to expand...

Costly, stressful (what happens if you break down) and by the time you're there, he'd probably be on his way.  He will get to you, it will just take a bit longer, and he will be tired and maybe a bit hungry and thirsty too.

You'd probably still have to pay the transporter anyway.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Costly, stressful (what happens if you break down) and by the time you're there, he'd probably be on his way.  He will get to you, it will just take a bit longer, and he will be tired and maybe a bit hungry and thirsty too.

You'd probably still have to pay the transporter anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! Haven’t paid them anything yet and won’t be either if he doesn’t go with them. Am hoping Mullins can go get him, they are coming back to me soon.


----------



## Patterdale (5 March 2020)

Don’t stress, a few days in a stable isn’t ideal but won’t kill him. I wouldn’t go yourself, the ferry is expensive and it’s a long tiring drive, he’ll travel better in a massive lorry and he’d probably be on his way before you were sorted and there.

Annoying, but nowt you can do.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Patterdale said:



			Don’t stress, a few days in a stable isn’t ideal but won’t kill him. I wouldn’t go yourself, the ferry is expensive and it’s a long tiring drive, he’ll travel better in a massive lorry and he’d probably be on his way before you were sorted and there.

Annoying, but nowt you can do.
		
Click to expand...

It might well be a week though!

V annoying.


----------



## Bernster (5 March 2020)

I’m sure it will be fine but if i was able to pick him up myself sharpish, I’d do that myself!  Means you can care for him on the journey and the uk leg.  Road trip?!


----------



## SEL (5 March 2020)

When he's on UK soil you need to start a fresh thread! With photos....

He looks lovely and I'm hoping you get the transport sorted soon


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Bernster said:



			I’m sure it will be fine but if i was able to pick him up myself sharpish, I’d do that myself!  Means you can care for him on the journey and the uk leg.  Road trip?!
		
Click to expand...

It would certainly make his journey a lot shorter anyway, not ruling it out but I love a road trip ;

Edited am ruling it out- 500 quid!


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Have hustled and phoned every transporter going and he’s being picked up tomorrow. Poor thing. So not ideal


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 March 2020)

Welcome to the matchy pony society there are a few of us on here


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Also it’s a load that’s going Holyhead to Dover only so his journey time will be much shorter than the ones that do drops north etc. This is just a group of horses going to Holland.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 March 2020)

just make sure he is being fed and watered otherwise you might get a sick pony delivered ,  one that came to my yard from ireland arrived very ill and dehydrated and cost quite a bit in vets fees before he was right as he ended up with ulcers. and he didnt have them when he went there 2 months before...


----------



## Rowreach (5 March 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			just make sure he is being fed and watered otherwise you might get a sick pony delivered ,  one that came to my yard from ireland arrived very ill and dehydrated and cost quite a bit in vets fees before he was right as he ended up with ulcers. and he didnt have them when he went there 2 months before...
		
Click to expand...

Common practice not to give them water


----------



## Mule (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Common practice not to give them water 

Click to expand...

Why don't they give them water?


----------



## Bernster (5 March 2020)

Ooh I wouldn’t be happy with that 😖


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Meanwhile bog is convinced he must be hunting any day now so wants to remain looking like a supermodel 🥴


----------



## Rosemary28 (5 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Meanwhile bog is convinced he must be hunting any day now so wants to remain looking like a supermodel 🥴
	View attachment 42000

Click to expand...

He’s such a gorgeous lad!


----------



## Rowreach (5 March 2020)

mule said:



			Why don't they give them water?
		
Click to expand...

Because they don't want them peeing in the lorry.


----------



## Michen (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Because they don't want them peeing in the lorry.
		
Click to expand...

Which is crazy because you’ll always get the odd one, like Boggle, who will squeeze one out regardless because his “routine” is to have a pee the minute he loads.. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mule (5 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Because they don't want them peeing in the lorry.
		
Click to expand...

That's mean 😞


----------



## Michen (6 March 2020)

Feeling much better now, lovely chap is on his way to pick Bear up from the other transporters (who in total fairness have been very good in many ways despite not actually managing to ship the pony, even ringing the seller to check whether he'd been on a horse walker before etc and refusing to take any money for 2 nights stabling- they are more than happy for him to be taken off their hands as it's going to be so long now until they have another load).

I am meeting him at Chobham services early Sunday morning, not ideal but my only option to get him on that lorry. I picked Boggle up from Chievely services!!

I do feel very bad for poor Bear who will be spending another night somewhere else, given he's never left the place he was born before now. I hope he doesn't arrive too traumatized  

Photos when I have them..


----------



## bubsqueaks (6 March 2020)

Oh how exciting - cant wait for all the updates X


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (6 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Meanwhile bog is convinced he must be hunting any day now so wants to remain looking like a supermodel 🥴
	View attachment 42000

Click to expand...


Wow!! The shine on his coat is amazing. Is he just that way as you feed him well or do you enlist the help of any products? 

Good luck on the arrival of Bear, not long now!


----------



## SpringArising (6 March 2020)

He won't be traumatised. I've shipped a few to/from distances far lengthier than Ireland and they've all come off the lorry in one piece. Exciting times!


----------



## Michen (6 March 2020)

SpringArising said:



			He won't be traumatised. I've shipped a few to/from distances far lengthier than Ireland and they've all come off the lorry in one piece. Exciting times!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s not the journey length of the journey, it’s the fact he will have gone to two different yards within the space of days and multiple different trips. Not exactly ideal for any young horse, and you do often see them come off quite shell shocked.
I’m sure he will be absolutely fine but it’s not ideal for him to have had four nights mucking around.


----------



## Michen (6 March 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Wow!! The shine on his coat is amazing. Is he just that way as you feed him well or do you enlist the help of any products?

Good luck on the arrival of Bear, not long now!
		
Click to expand...

He was fed equerry conditioning mash at max rates when hunting/working hard as he does drop off. Now he’s just on a bit of high fibre mash. This was him at his shiniest- totally ungroomed.
Never use any products on his coat, just mane and tail.


----------



## MuddyTB (6 March 2020)

Been following this thread as you really do find some lovely ponies. Can't wait to see pics of Bear and Boggle is looking amazing.
When I eventually get another I might be asking you for tips!


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 March 2020)

Try not to worry about Bear. DP was 3 when he came over from Germany, he was separated from his sister who he had been with from birth, put on a transporter and then carted through Europe and Southern England staying in three different overnight places before being delivered to me and he took it all in his stride. Walked off the lorry full of curiosity and needing to learn a new language because my German is pretty rubbish 😂


----------



## Michen (6 March 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Try not to worry about Bear. DP was 3 when he came over from Germany, he was separated from his sister who he had been with from birth, put on a transporter and then carted through Europe and Southern England staying in three different overnight places before being delivered to me and he took it all in his stride. Walked off the lorry full of curiosity and needing to learn a new language because my German is pretty rubbish 😂
		
Click to expand...

That makes me feel much better! 😊 xx


----------



## Rowreach (6 March 2020)

Michen said:



			That makes me feel much better! 😊 xx
		
Click to expand...

Knowing what a Leitrim accent is like, Bear may need to learn a new language too 😂


----------



## Michen (6 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Knowing what a Leitrim accent is like, Bear may need to learn a new language too 😂
		
Click to expand...

Will it differ much from Boggle's, he's from Galway!


----------



## Rowreach (6 March 2020)

Yes, Boggle probably only spoke Gaelic when you got him 😁


----------



## MuffettMischief (6 March 2020)

I get a few from Ireland and I find the younger ones tend to come off the box less shell  shocked than the older ones! I’ve had 2 4 year olds and they just accepted it. Hacked lightly with a friend the next day and that’s it, into a routine quite happily. They are generally quite mouldable if that’s even a word!


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 March 2020)

my old YO has just sent a 4 year old to ireland and he wasnt even sweated up when he arrived.  they put him straight into the stable with a big haynet and took some pics and sent them.  we were all very relieved that he had arrived safe and sound, he has a very laid back temperament so not much worries him thank goodness..


----------



## tristar (7 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Because they don't want them peeing in the lorry.
		
Click to expand...

`

thats disgusting,   they have to clean the lorry be law anywaybetween loads

i sent three from france to ireland,  at one point,  i dont thing they were well cared for at all, never again


----------



## Hormonal Filly (7 March 2020)

This post is making me want another soo bad.. especially as mine is also off work. 

Must save some money so I can get another... Bear looks lovely!


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

ForbiddenHorse said:



			This post is making me want another soo bad.. especially as mine is also off work. 

Must save some money so I can get another... Bear looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

It’s not going to be easy having two “in work” . I’m going to struggle for 8 weeks to rehab bog (builds up to 15 min am and 50 pm so lots of time commitmentand ride Bear. Bog is DIY but Bear will he part so I don’t have to worry about him and can focus on the main man.

I never ever thought I’d have two horses so maybe you will end up with the same.. 

im praying Bear may be sensible enough to ride and lead off when the walk work really gets increased for Bog..


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

Transporter just rang to say they are getting 3pm boat as later one unlikely to be accepting horses and the Holland horses have a flight to catch!

So I’ll be heading to Cobham services for 2am 😂😂😂😂 thank god for great friends who I can rope in to come with!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 March 2020)

Michen, if you need help for any reason, I'm about 15 to 20 mins drive from there.


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Michen, if you need help for any reason, I'm about 15 to 20 mins drive from there.
		
Click to expand...

That is so kind thank you!!! Xx


----------



## timbobs (7 March 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Michen, if you need help for any reason, I'm about 15 to 20 mins drive from there.
		
Click to expand...

Same here  I’m always up for a 2am jaunt!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 March 2020)

timbobs said:



			Same here  I’m always up for a 2am jaunt!
		
Click to expand...

Shall we go in camouflage to stalk? 🤣🤣


----------



## Clodagh (7 March 2020)

Oh you locals, go on! I’m going to have to set my alarm for 3am for an update!


----------



## Clodagh (7 March 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Shall we go in camouflage to stalk? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

That would be jimmies at that time of night


----------



## ester (7 March 2020)

That was going to be my question, what is 2am camo!


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

Omg yes guys please do that would be hilarious. I’ll have port. He can have a welcome to England party


----------



## Red-1 (7 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Omg yes guys please do that would be hilarious. I’ll have port. He can have a welcome to England party
		
Click to expand...

Regretting the fact that I am nowhere near Cobham at this point. Welcome Bear port party sounds great!


----------



## Rowreach (7 March 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Regretting the fact that I am nowhere near Cobham at this point. Welcome Bear port party sounds great!
		
Click to expand...

Especially if there are sausage rolls too.


----------



## DabDab (7 March 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Regretting the fact that I am nowhere near Cobham at this point. Welcome Bear port party sounds great!
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## DirectorFury (7 March 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Regretting the fact that I am nowhere near Cobham at this point. Welcome Bear port party sounds great!
		
Click to expand...

H&H road trip?


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

Party time has been rescheduled to 12pm guys 😂


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Party time has been rescheduled to 12pm guys 😂
		
Click to expand...

Midnight? 
Hope all goes well x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (7 March 2020)

I wanna come to the welcome Bear party 😭


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Midnight? 
Hope all goes well x
		
Click to expand...

Doh yes midnight. Me too... so excited!!!!!!!! Feeling bad I have no carrots or treats in the lorry with me which is at home!


----------



## Red-1 (7 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Doh yes midnight. Me too... so excited!!!!!!!! Feeling bad I have no carrots or treats in the lorry with me which is at home!
		
Click to expand...

We travelled from the New Forest to Yorkshire on the day of the worst rain in England (was it around 2005 or 6?) and as we travelled the roads were randomly opening and closing with flooding. We ran out of haylage as it took so loooong, but I can verify that 4 M&S apples from the motorway services were well received by Charlie Horse.

I am sure Bear would appreciate Motorway apples too!


----------



## Michen (7 March 2020)

Red-1 said:



			We travelled from the New Forest to Yorkshire on the day of the worst rain in England (was it around 2005 or 6?) and as we travelled the roads were randomly opening and closing with flooding. We ran out of haylage as it took so loooong, but I can verify that 4 M&S apples from the motorway services were well received by Charlie Horse.

I am sure Bear would appreciate Motorway apples too!
		
Click to expand...

Good idea!!! And a packet of polos I think


----------



## Rowreach (7 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Party time has been rescheduled to 12pm guys 😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh good grief, I’ll never get there in time 😳


----------



## DarcyPercy (7 March 2020)

I’ve been following this thread since the beginning... hope it goes well tonight!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 March 2020)

good luck for tonight...


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Sitting and waiting... last time I felt this nervous was 3 years ago when I did this eith Boggle! No eventing fence has ever made me this scared 😂


----------



## Pippity (8 March 2020)

I was just about to post and ask if he'd arrived yet. Come on, Bear!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 March 2020)

Eeekkk, come on. Waiting for the 1st pic on English soil.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Still waiting maybe he’s tied him up here somewhere and I should go find him 😂


----------



## neddy man (8 March 2020)

Are you clear that you are meeting on the same side of the motorway,  Northbound or Southbound?


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

neddy man said:



			Are you clear that you are meeting on the same side of the motorway,  Northbound or Southbound?
		
Click to expand...

Lol yes!

Landed.. knackered.. pony is absolutely dead on his feet. Quick photo more tomorrow!


----------



## Pippity (8 March 2020)

Welcome, Bear! Bet he'll be glad to get in a stable.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Pippity said:



			Welcome, Bear! Bet he'll be glad to get in a stable.
		
Click to expand...

His legs were like jelly- I’ve never seen anything so pitiful!! Very very wide eyed and shell shocked and shaking like a leaf. Poor guy is going to need some tlc but luckily he’s rocked up in the right place for that


----------



## Pippity (8 March 2020)

Michen said:



			His legs were like jelly- I’ve never seen anything so pitiful!! Very very wide eyed and shell shocked and shaking like a leaf. Poor guy is going to need some tlc but luckily he’s rocked up in the right place for that 

Click to expand...

Poor lad - but he's definitely going to be treated like a king from now on.


----------



## Rowreach (8 March 2020)

He really has the sweetest face. Hope you’ve both had a good night’s sleep and have fun getting to know each other 🙂


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 March 2020)

Hope you grabbed some sleep, and he's snoring and relaxing x


----------



## Lindylouanne (8 March 2020)

He looks beautiful and so pleased he has arrived if a little shell shocked. Hope you had a little bit of sleep and are ready to meet each other properly this morning.


----------



## Abi90 (8 March 2020)

He looks amazing. So excited for you! I’m saving up for a second now and he sounds just up my street if you don’t decide to keep him!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (8 March 2020)

Eeek very excited for you!


----------



## ycbm (8 March 2020)

Umm. Dare I say it....  I think Bog has some big competition there,  that looks like seriously good base material in a four year old. If he'd been bought by a dealer he'd be on Horsequest at five grand in a month's time.  

.


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

I do hope he feels ok this morning. Gorgeous boy


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Umm. Dare I say it....  I think Bog has some big competition there,  that looks like seriously good base material in a four year old. If he'd been bought by a dealer he'd be on Horsequest at five grand in a month's time.  

.
		
Click to expand...

Really!!!? But we were so critical about his confo etc!! Also his heads so big I think he’s going to struggle to get it over fences.. 

Might change your mind when you see more photos below 😂


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)




----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

I think he looks kind, which is always good news! How is he today?


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2020)

He looks gorgeous, such a kind eye.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I think he looks kind, which is always good news! How is he today?
		
Click to expand...

I’m with boggle but bears yard reports shell shocked but friendly!


----------



## Northern (8 March 2020)

Gorgeous! He is going to look fab all muscled up and in work  Bit more substantial than Bog when you first got him too!


----------



## Lyle (8 March 2020)

Gorgeous, so glad it all worked out!
Best of luck, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

So full ish pick up report. We got stopped at services by police who very nearly wouldn’t let us transfer (and can totally understand why but, ya know, needs must). Luckily one was horsey and when she realised we weren’t dodgy dealers doing odd things relaxed a bit and actually helped us out as well!

Weather was atrocious. Wind was horrible. Pony travelled perfectly didn’t even know he was there. Got to yard but didn’t want to drive lorry in through track right next to stables and house so unloaded in pitch black with phone lights and he had to walk 50 metres or so, his legs were so wobbly he could barely put one foot in front of the other. Shaking like an absolute leaf (like he was at services) and his eyes... OMG my heart actually broke and it took me right back to getting Boggle (though his legs didn’t shake!) made me quite emotional. 

First thoughts- massive chunk. The opposite to Boggle. Felt a bit bratty and wondered how I could love anything lacking the ridiculous elegance and engaging way of Boggle who just owned us all seconds in. Didn’t really like Bears head and wondered wtf I had done. A stiff talking to and reminder that the second equine love of my life was exactly like this and I think I’ve pulled myself together. Honestly how ungrateful! I think actually it’s more I had not really appreciated how I would feel about having a Boggle “replacement” as I obviously adore him more than anything. A bit of a wobble of WTF have I done. 

So first impressions, very very very genuine he followed me like a loyal dog despite being nervous as to where to put his feet. Nervous.. I think he’s going to need a LOT of looking after, he really did look very shell shocked and still is this morning (I am told- heading up in a bit). I think he may be a bit of a sensitive worrying type but could be wrong as his disposition could totally change in a day or two. 

And a chunk.. what a chunk!!!!!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 March 2020)

I really, really like him, just my type.


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2020)

Ah, bless him. So glad he’s arrived safe and sound xx


----------



## ycbm (8 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Really!!!? But we were so critical about his confo etc!! Also his heads so big I think he’s going to struggle to get it over fences.. 

Might change your mind when you see more photos below 😂
		
Click to expand...


'We' didn't include me.  Haven't changed my mind. Proper Connemara with real bone and depth through the girth. He's a keeper.


----------



## Wheels (8 March 2020)

He looks like a sweetie! I like a chunk lol


----------



## xDundryx (8 March 2020)

He has a lovely eye, chunk indeed but I bet he will be a really tough honest little guy, ideal working hunter pony perhaps if that was your thing or just wazzing around the countryside 😉 he definitely suits the name


----------



## Sheep (8 March 2020)

He is just gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2020)

Well I have just had another look at his videos and think he will really make something. 

I think you have dropped on.

But, I have also had a deal of difficulty after losing Jay Man, my new horse is absolutely lovely, but has not captured my heart in quite the same way, so I can't advise on that part of it. I am sure someone else will have better words than that!

By the way, I LOVE his head!!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (8 March 2020)

I'm so pleased he's arrived OK. Poor wee guy looks like he's going to need some serious tlc.
He's very cute!


----------



## be positive (8 March 2020)

He looks shattered, the feet look significantly better already,  give him a few days to eat, sleep and relax and I am sure he will be fine, the fact you don't immediately get that feeling may be a bonus as he is meant to be a project to keep you busy while Bog gets better, although we all know that was only your way of justifying getting another.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Well I have just had another look at his videos and think he will really make something. 

I think you have dropped on.

But, I have also had a deal of difficulty after losing Jay Man, my new horse is absolutely lovely, but has not captured my heart in quite the same way, so I can't advise on that part of it. I am sure someone else will have better words than that!

By the way, I LOVE his head!!!
		
Click to expand...


We shall see eh! It took me a long time to adore Boggle and this is obviously different as Boggle very much still here and my best mate, but plenty of people love two horses as much right!?

Not sure I have a big enough heart 

I do want to just give him a massive hug though the scared little thing!


----------



## Reacher (8 March 2020)

Glad he has arrived safely and hope recovers from the journey and settles in quickly.

No expert but I personally like to have a little more bone and be sturdier - some of these finer sports types look so fragile (not a comment on boggle to be clear - more thinking of an Irish horse that I had that was very finely built and although athletic was not robust)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 March 2020)

Ahhh Hi Bear! Love him! My friend has two matching but very different Connie's and loves them both for different reasons. His head is not big its noble with space for his brains 🤗

Give Bog a kiss from me too xx


----------



## southerncomfort (8 March 2020)

Love him. 🙂

Glad he arrived ok bless him.

Don't worry about whether you can love him or not. Just concentrate on getting to know each other and I'm sure it'll come.

He really is a very lucky pony to have landed with you. 🙂


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Ahhh Hi Bear! Love him! My friend has two matching but very different Connie's and loves them both for different reasons. His head is not big its noble with space for his brains 🤗

Give Bog a kiss from me too xx
		
Click to expand...

Bog says thank you as he heard rumours and is feeling a little put out.


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

Him and Bog are two different breeds, almost. I used to ride for a small Connie stud back in the day and Bear is much more what you saw 40 years ago, sturdy, ponyish and useful. Bogs would have been unrecognised as a connie in those days. I know they have evolved to a developing market and the sports connie is now a thing, and Boggle is probably one if the most stunning examples of that type.
I'm sure you will have a good relationship with Bear and he will be much more sellable as the type he is, IMO.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Him and Bog are two different breeds, almost. I used to ride for a small Connie stud back in the day and Bear is much more what you saw 40 years ago, sturdy, ponyish and useful. Bogs would have been unrecognised as a connie in those days. I know they have evolved to a developing market and the sports connie is now a thing, and Boggle is probably one if the most stunning examples of that type.
I'm sure you will have a good relationship with Bear and he will be much more sellable as the type he is, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agreed! Couldn’t be more different. Ironically despite Boggle being the sporty version Bear certainly has a much better trot (jury is out on the canter!). Also I really hope he won’t give me as much trouble. Fully prepared for bumps in the road but Boggle really was just difficult with everything behaviour wise it was mentally draining and very worth it because that year of solid effort has given me a superb animal with an incredible attitude, but it would be nice to have something that I don’t have to work so hard to get “on side”. 

Bear will probably call Boggle a pansy and Boggle will probably call Bear a meat head.


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Bear will probably call Boggle a pansy and Boggle will probably call Bear a meat head.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 March 2020)

Bear doesn't need to be beautiful when you have Bog to look at 😍😍😍


----------



## Asha (8 March 2020)

I really like Bear , so when you’ve finished with him you can most definitely send him my way !! He has a very kind eye . Will be interesting to see how his personality changes over the next few weeks . I also prefer the chunkier type .
Hope you have loads of fun with him 👍


----------



## Evie91 (8 March 2020)

so pleased to hear Bear has arrived safe and sound. Boggle is beautiful but Bear looks a real sweetie! Hoping he settles in soon, he looks so tired and his mouth worried in the pics, hoping to see a pic of him happy and relaxed soon.He doesn’t know yet he’s landed on his feet!


----------



## palo1 (8 March 2020)

I think it is useful to have 2 different types to play with!  I have a very refined chap and a native mare (Welsh) and both bring enormously different things both good and bad to the party.  When I get a bit tired of the high maintenance/sensitivity of the one I have the very straightforward, much greater resiliance of the other and when I am fed up with the slightly more agricultural qualities of my native I can thoroughly enjoy the ferrari like paces of my more refined sporty horse.  Both are fabulous, equally loved for who they are but each provide a degree of 'respite' from the other too.   Bear looks like a really smart native type and whilst Boggle is undoubtedly elegant and beautiful he doesn't really fit the 'native' type!   Hopefully both are the best of their respective 'types' for that is the trick to enjoying a variety.  Much luck to Boggle in repair and Bear in his new life


----------



## tristar (8 March 2020)

looks a good type, with substance, hope he settles well, a week should see a big difference

if i had to choose i would go with bear, but love is not involved just head

good luck bear x


----------



## bubsqueaks (8 March 2020)

Ahhh such a relief he's here now - cant wait to read your updates of your progress - he has a kind eye & is going to be super X


----------



## milliepops (8 March 2020)

palo1 said:



			I think it is useful to have 2 different types to play with!  I have a very refined chap and a native mare (Welsh) and both bring enormously different things both good and bad to the party.  When I get a bit tired of the high maintenance/sensitivity of the one I have the very straightforward, much greater resiliance of the other
		
Click to expand...

which is which?  

Hope Bear settles in easily


----------



## BlackRider (8 March 2020)

Bear is gorgeous! He's got such a gentle eye - can't wait to read about his progress and see lots of pics 

When I lost my wonderful Apache, I got Tal (deliberately got something very different) it did take a while to get to know him (probably not helped with being heartbroken over Apache) but I then soon got to love him, and I'm sure you will soon be the same with Bear.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 March 2020)

Going to be honest, I was really prepared to not like the look of him but bloody hell Michen....you've done it again...!!!! He's lovely and built like a "proper" horse (sorry Bog, you're still my fave honest...!!!). 
Jammy cow 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## palo1 (8 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			which is which? 

Hope Bear settles in easily 

Click to expand...

Well that would be telling!!  I have an arab x appaloosa and a pure Welsh D - feel free to identify which fulfills which description.  Both are fabulous though.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Haha! Thanks All! I cannot profess to have an *eye* given I know sod all about conformation etc but I do know when I first saw him and posted immediately on this thread I was excited just from his basic videos.  There was a very very strong gut feeling that this was not a chap to be ignored. Funnily enough my good mate who also was pro Boggle from his videos immediately said “that’s the one” when I sent them to her too.  

I am totally overwhelmed by the mass support here in general, it’s really heartwarming and shows the absolute best side of us crazy horsey people that so many of you are actually as excited as me and give a damn enough to follow this thread/situation and write replies. Each message is hugely appreciated and makes me feel very much better whenever I get that slight “wtf am I doing” feeling . I promise to keep you all updated (on this thread or a new one..!?) with his progress in return, he truly feels like a HHO joint venture now!!!!


----------



## milliepops (8 March 2020)

palo1 said:



			Well that would be telling!!  I have an arab x appaloosa and a pure Welsh D - feel free to identify which fulfills which description.  Both are fabulous though. 

Click to expand...

I have a welsh and a TB, my welsh is the massive drama llama but I agree the contrast makes life interesting


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2020)

New thread for updates Michen xxx


----------



## BBP (8 March 2020)

It’s been a really spellbinding thread, and so nice to see everyone rooting for you. Bear looks a lovely sort (much preferred to Flash I have to say) and hopefully will either fill the gap and make a nice allrounder to sell to a great home after, or you will fall in love and have double trouble forever.

(Boggle is still my fave, I like my sporty types!)


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

BBP said:



			It’s been a really spellbinding thread, and so nice to see everyone rooting for you. Bear looks a lovely sort (much preferred to Flash I have to say) and hopefully will either fill the gap and make a nice allrounder to sell to a great home after, or you will fall in love and have double trouble forever.

(Boggle is still my fave, I like my sporty types!)
		
Click to expand...

Boggle will be pleased he still gets to keep his own fan club  I have to say I was still very tempted by Flash despite everything, there was still a lot I liked about him, but then I found Bear and he it was such an instant yes that poor Flash was a little forgotten about!


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Deleted as being blonde!


----------



## Evie91 (8 March 2020)

Keep this thread going- its good to see a positive thread out ranking negative things going on in the world!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 March 2020)

He looks really cute. If it’s any consolation when I got my old boy I described him as ugly, sludge coloured with a funny canter. I’d previously lost a horse then bought one that didn’t work out temperamentally and I was feeling pretty negative. Anyhow within days I became totally besotted and still am 15 years later 😄.


----------



## Boulty (8 March 2020)

Glad he's arrived safe if a bit exhausted & overwhelmed by it all.  I think a bit of "what the hell have I done?!" is perfectly normal at this point.  He looks a really lovely sort but if by the time Boggle is ready to go again you're not totally in love with him then I'm sure you'll have a que of people who'd love to take him off your hands.  It may help that he IS a different kettle of fish to Bog as you may be less inclined to compare them.  (Fuzzball is totally different to His Highness & I think it has helped although I did still have a good month of thinking WTF!)


----------



## tristar (8 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Haha! Thanks All! I cannot profess to have an *eye* given I know sod all about conformation etc but I do know when I first saw him and posted immediately on this thread I was excited just from his basic videos.  There was a very very strong gut feeling that this was not a chap to be ignored. Funnily enough my good mate who also was pro Boggle from his videos immediately said “that’s the one” when I sent them to her too.  

I am totally overwhelmed by the mass support here in general, it’s really heartwarming and shows the absolute best side of us crazy horsey people that so many of you are actually as excited as me and give a damn enough to follow this thread/situation and write replies. Each message is hugely appreciated and makes me feel very much better whenever I get that slight “wtf am I doing” feeling . I promise to keep you all updated (on this thread or a new one..!?) with his progress in return, he truly feels like a HHO joint venture now!!!!
		
Click to expand...


thats an eye, when you take one look and know


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Just on my way up to him as felt he’d be best left alone to rest today. Yard said he’s very very nervous and have to practise handling him. I don’t believe that’s anything to do with breeder as vet commented he was totally relaxed and breeder has a good rep. 

Poor chap really must be very upset


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

he’s seen so many changes, just give him time


----------



## palo1 (8 March 2020)

He probably just has no 'safe' reference point just now but soon he will be able to build his confidence with you.  If he's been produced well he will be fine!  Its not at all surprising that he is very jittery just now poor lad. All will be well.


----------



## ycbm (8 March 2020)

tristar said:



			thats an eye, when you take one look and know
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm. Not sure about that. Plenty of people fall instantly in love with broken, flawed or completely unsuitable horses.

M's picked a good'un there, though.
.


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 March 2020)

I am so glad his home bless him his been through quite a bit but I am sure he will settle his very lucky to have you! I can't wait to hear all about your progress.


----------



## blodwyn1 (8 March 2020)

Please check if he knows the name ted or teddy and transition to teddy bear. One of my mares had her stable name changed and when i called her by her original name she came straight to me.


----------



## Evie91 (8 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Hmmm. Not sure about that. Plenty of people fall instantly in love with broken, flawed or completely unsuitable horses.

M's picked a good'un there, though.
.
		
Click to expand...

Ycbm - that’s me! Recently at racehorse yard, stood next to a horse giving her a fuss saying what a lovely horse she seemed, quiet and liked a cuddle. Staff said that’s the only one they hate going in with as she’d take your face off and a very quirky ride!!


----------



## neddy man (8 March 2020)

Glad keepibear is home with you, looks like an AA/Ted thread will have to be started


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

I think it was a bit of a shock because Bog oozed confidence very quickly. 

So he is (actually was) very jumpy, flinches if you go to touch him and automatically steps back if you approach him over stable door. 

Spent a bit of time with him just grazing and one thing led to s other and actually ended up fully clipping (which was always my intention today until I heard how nervous he still was) him whilst he was loose in the stable without even a head collar. He absolutely loved it!! He’s so itchy and scurvy and has loads of rain scald on his bum 

He Has so much bone and is actually really porky- really needs to get rid of some weight before spring properly hits. 

By end of session he was resting his entire big head on my shoulder and breathing into my face very contentedly, totally different pony. 

A good hot cloth tomorrow and he’s going to feel like a new man. 

There’s a definite amount of cheek in him I think he’s going to be a different horse in a week. He’s obsessed with my ears thinks they are there to play with. There was so much relief all over his worried little face.


----------



## Sheep (8 March 2020)

He knows he has landed on his feet with you!


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Sheep said:



			He knows he has landed on his feet with you!
		
Click to expand...

Really was adorable you could just see him go ahhhhh over the space of a few hours. Think he just needs a consistent *person* so will make sure I get there every day even though he’s on schooling livery. 

I really think he’s going to be fantastic.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 March 2020)

Bless him, he needed to ground himself. Glad he's found "his" person quickly. Am looking forward to all future posts about your progress.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Bless him, he needed to ground himself. Glad he's found "his" person quickly. Am looking forward to all future posts about your progress.
		
Click to expand...

Am feeling a bit bad now as he’s only supposed to be at that yard for a couple of weeks so he will have another move, not ideal but hopefully I can make sure he knows me enough to have that consistency when he comes to join Boggle. 

Hopefully a bit of work etc will help as well. 

God knows how I’m going to get the weight off him, can’t exactly work a 4 year old hard!? Boggles yard is ex dairy pasture so I’m probably being overly cautious and of course used to looking at lean mean machine. He can go on the walker where he is..


----------



## MrsMozart (8 March 2020)

He is gorgeous! So glad he's arrived safe and well.

As for your wtf moments, I had them when I lost Tigs and bought the Dizz. It was all so odd and not quite right and I was sad, but in the end I was very much in love with the Dizz and still miss her with a deep heartache all these years later. You'll get there with your new lad and all will be well.


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2020)

I’m really anti walkers... especially for youngsters.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			I’m really anti walkers... especially for youngsters.
		
Click to expand...

I am anti walker too but for a couple of weeks I doubt it would do much harm.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 March 2020)

You said it was the first time he had left the breeder if I remember rightly. He's travelled across water and put in different stables. A lot for some to contend with. He's got you now so the relationship you form will help with the next move, don't worry.


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			You said it was the first time he had left the breeder if I remember rightly. He's travelled across water and put in different stables. A lot for some to contend with. He's got you now so the relationship you form will help with the next move, don't worry.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly that. This is the third yard he’s slept at in 4 nights which was why I was a bit upset that he had to get jostled around so much with different transporters. 

I’m sure Boggle will “help” settle him in!


----------



## Wheels (8 March 2020)

I dont know what you're playing at TBH! We need more pics


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			I dont know what you're playing at TBH! We need more pics 

Click to expand...

I know- useless I’m sorry. Tomorrow I’ll get some pics of him all clipped out and start a new thread for him for updates. Xx


----------



## Mule (8 March 2020)

Poor little pet. He sounds lovely. I'm glad he's relaxing now. I'd imagine he lived out in a herd (hence the rainscald) so it must have been a big shock when he was taken away from it.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (8 March 2020)

After reading through ALL the posts from a couple of days ago to keep updated.. I have to say he’s gorgeous and am so pleased for you.  
Looks such a lovely type.. I might make a note of the dealer incase i’m looking in the future (especially considering found out mines really quite broke, sad times)

What did it cost to transport him here out of interest?


----------



## scats (9 March 2020)

He’s absolutely gorgeous Michen!  I really like him.


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

ForbiddenHorse said:



			After reading through ALL the posts from a couple of days ago to keep updated.. I have to say he’s gorgeous and am so pleased for you.  
Looks such a lovely type.. I might make a note of the dealer incase i’m looking in the future (especially considering found out mines really quite broke, sad times)

What did it cost to transport him here out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

The dealer/breeder has been super so far. Will see what we have under saddle this week. 

I paid £300 in the end but only because I picked him up from the services, normal cost was £350-400 to your door. 

Most of what the breeder has are out of Tulira Roebuck  Sorry to hear about your boy  xx


----------



## ycbm (9 March 2020)

Out of mares, M, by stallions. One of my auto-pedant triggers 🤣

Time for a new thread for his  - ahem, daily obviously-  updates?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 March 2020)

Michen,  I really wouldn't worry about weight loss in the 1st week or so. Ad lib hay to keep him happy and settled will be best, and no bucket feeds. Slow steady work, small bits twice a day will get him engaged and start the weight loss x


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Out of mares, M, by stallions. One of my auto-pedant triggers 🤣

Time for a new thread for his  - ahem, daily obviously-  updates?
		
Click to expand...

Never knew that, thanks! 😃

Will do later once I've got him somewhat cleaner...


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Errr it seems that Bear is certainly feeling better, just had a message to say he's VERY cheerful this morning and is now squealing and fly bucking in his stable..

That's not quite the standing at the back of the stable too scared to engage pony he was yesterday... ummm!! lol!


----------



## southerncomfort (9 March 2020)

Sounds like he has plenty of...um...personality!  😆


----------



## palo1 (9 March 2020)

He clearly has 'native' qualities of resilience, stamina and 'pony character'!! Lol. Glad he is more cheerful though


----------



## J&S (9 March 2020)

I think he would like to get out in the field and have a romp around!


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

J&S said:



			I think he would like to get out in the field and have a romp around!
		
Click to expand...




J&S said:



			I think he would like to get out in the field and have a romp around!
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure he would but he’s going to have to hang on for a few more days and make do with walker, work and hand grazing. He’s been stabled at his sellers for 6 weeks as their fields are under water so shouldn’t be much on an issue for him.

Wont be for long though luckily!


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Copied and pasted from yard..going to be a definite project, slowly slowly slowly. I think a bit of structure and work will be good to get him settled in and definitely right to treat him as basically unbroken at this point.  

Hey, so we have done him this morning. Tack on. Lunged (obviously no idea what that was), long reined (he has a lovely mouth), and we did a bit of leaning over and walking etc. As soon as I lent over him he was shaking like a leaf! I have videos. When I stop for lunch I’ll try and send them over. Hope to be on in the next few days. He was very worried about me going up beside him. Want to get the foundations right. He moves lovely and a very active hind leg. I really like him!


----------



## Tarragon (9 March 2020)

I love this thread. It reminds me of Adorable Alice's My Next Equine Project. 
Please would you keep it going so we can follow the progress?


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Tarragon said:



			I love this thread. It reminds me of Adorable Alice's My Next Equine Project.
Please would you keep it going so we can follow the progress?
		
Click to expand...


Yes definitely. I'm going to take some more pictures tonight once I get there and start a new one xx


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Also should make it really easy to sell him when the time comes... right?


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Also should make it really easy to sell him when the time comes... right? 

Click to expand...

Yeah right, as if that’s ever going to happen 😂


----------



## Rowreach (9 March 2020)

Michen, I can't remember if you saw videos of them getting on him, but he may not be used to being mounted from the ground or a block, quite often they are only used to someone being legged on


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Michen, I can't remember if you saw videos of them getting on him, but he may not be used to being mounted from the ground or a block, quite often they are only used to someone being legged on 

Click to expand...

This. I bought a horse from a reputable dealer (Stubley Hollow Farm) who imported most of her stock from Ireland.

Getting them used to being mounted from a block and to hot shoeing were all part of the anglicising training the new horses would go thorough.


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Michen, I can't remember if you saw videos of them getting on him, but he may not be used to being mounted from the ground or a block, quite often they are only used to someone being legged on 

Click to expand...

Yes I did see a video of him being mounted from the ground. He didn’t look nervous at all. 

I am feeling a *little* concerned. I totally get his world has been turned upside down and he will get lots of time and tlc to account for this, but I’ve never had a horse whose default is to be nervous nature wise, shaking like a leaf etc, and I hope this won’t be general attitude to life.. I’m being a little harsh because of course I’m used to the over confidence of Boggle. But it does feel like Bear is a little unnecessarily nervous, the yard gets plenty of horses over from abroad and she said it’s rare to have one who gets quite this trembly and upset. I do not believe this horse has had any form of bad start whatsoever. 

I have no doubt he will be absolutely fine very soon and I’m not in a rush et etc I just hope it’s not the way he is when faced with something new or potentially upsetting in general life that’s all. If he’s a nervous/sensitive chap as his general disposition it will be a good learning curve for me as not something I’m used to!

I really really hope nothing happened to him in transit that I don’t know about.


----------



## ihatework (9 March 2020)

I’m sure he will be fine Michen.
My big chap is a real worrier/internaliser - he was bouncing off the walls at times when he first arrived. But this really didn’t translate under saddle, he took his duties of protecting his human very seriously, and still does


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

ihatework said:



			I’m sure he will be fine Michen.
My big chap is a real worrier/internaliser - he was bouncing off the walls at times when he first arrived. But this really didn’t translate under saddle, he took his duties of protecting his human very seriously, and still does
		
Click to expand...

That’s good to hear, thanks.


----------



## ycbm (9 March 2020)

Could he have been shaking as much from fatigue as nerves? A four year old you can clip for the first time on the day he arrives doesn't sound like a nervous type to me. 

.


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Could he have been shaking as much from fatigue as nerves? A four year old you can clip for the first time on the day he arrives doesn't sound like a nervous type to me. 

.
		
Click to expand...

It’ll speak to yard owner later but the text reads like he began shaking when she leaned on him and got worried etc when alongside? I’ll see how he his later. 

Re clipping it was strange, I purposely didn’t tie him up or anything like that as wanted him to be able to move away if he wanted to. I think he was super itchy and sort of enjoyed it so kind of shut off and accepted it? I did have to be very careful to make no sudden movements whatsoever.

Edited to add he’s been clipped before- came half clipped and I checked with seller he was fine etc so wasn’t a first time thing.


----------



## southerncomfort (9 March 2020)

I'd guess he's just feeling really overwhelmed.  He's had an awful lot to deal with in the last few days.

I reckon once he's had some turnout time he'll start to chill out a bit.


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			I'd guess he's just feeling really overwhelmed.  He's had an awful lot to deal with in the last few days.

I reckon once he's had some turnout time he'll start to chill out a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, fingers crossed!


----------



## MuddyTB (9 March 2020)

Aww, I love him. Such a lovely face.
Really hope he settles soon, turnout has always worked wonders on mine so everything crossed for you both.


----------



## Rowreach (9 March 2020)

To be fair to him (and the yard that produced him), he's been with you less than 48 hours, has been from pillar to post, been handled by loads of different people, clipped by you, worked by your YO, and he really won't know which way is up at the moment.  I think you are expecting quite a lot of him tbh.


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Rowreach said:



			To be fair to him (and the yard that produced him), he's been with you less than 48 hours, has been from pillar to post, been handled by loads of different people, clipped by you, worked by your YO, and he really won't know which way is up at the moment.  I think you are expecting quite a lot of him tbh.
		
Click to expand...

As I said above I don't believe for one moment he's had a bad start, certainly not insinuating that whatsoever- quite the opposite.

I'm sure he will be absolutely fine, he has had a lot to deal with I agree. Unfortunately I can't help that he's in another yard being handled by someone other than myself, he is in an absolutely fantastic yard with people I trust implicitly and have known for years and where money has been no object in finding for him as I wanted to make sure he was somewhere sympathetic, all I can do is make sure he gets lots of TLC from me in the evenings.

I was more just musing, I'm not foolish enough to expect perfection or too much of him at all (out loud, which is maybe a mistake on threads like this as it makes me look like I'm saying omg guys I bought a baby 4 year old and he's been through hell and he's not perfect and not behaving like Boggle would and so on and so forth which is really not the case!) as to whether he's going to be a nervous sort of type in new situations in general that's all. It's something to bear in mind with future moves or potentially upsetting situations and a good reminder to deal with the horse in front of you and not make assumptions. 

FWIW I am much more comfortable with Bear's currently state of mind than Boggle's when he arrived because I knew I was in for a whole load of trouble when I first saw his cocky little expression over the stable door the next morning!!!


----------



## Bernster (9 March 2020)

Yeah, I think it’s just a case of getting to know him better and potentially working in a different way with him.  All ends up in the same place hopefully, and can be very educational along the way, so I reckon you’ve nowt to worry about 😁


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Bernster said:



			Yeah, I think it’s just a case of getting to know him better and potentially working in a different way with him.  All ends up in the same place hopefully, and can be very educational along the way, so I reckon you’ve nowt to worry about 😁
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! I’m not experienced with babies, Basil was not a baby although hadn’t competed, so it’s important I remember that just because Boggle wasn’t affected by “x” doesn’t mean Bear won’t be etc. 

So impressed I managed to get all three Bay Connie B’s in one sentence.

Edited to add just got a couple of videos from him early. He. Is. Smart. Even his nervous walk is smart.


----------



## Annagain (9 March 2020)

Still reminds me of Fantastic Mr Fox - 
Boggis, Bunce and Bean,
One short, one fat one lean,
The horrible crooks, so different in looks 
Were nonetheless equally mean. 

We'll need to change the words - I've only got as far as "Boggle, Baz and Bear ...."


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 March 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much his had a huge change and he doesn't know you at all, one of my Arabs can be a shaky trembling wreck when his world has been turned upside down, he doesn't like the hunt when they are around then he shakes and he doesn't like going to the vet that upsets him and he can be nervous around strangers but with me in everyday life his fine mostly his quite brave to ride doesn't have a nap in him, his the type of horse that thrives on being handled and ridden by the one human he trusts.


----------



## ImmyS (9 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Yes I did see a video of him being mounted from the ground. He didn’t look nervous at all.

I am feeling a *little* concerned. I totally get his world has been turned upside down and he will get lots of time and tlc to account for this, but I’ve never had a horse whose default is to be nervous nature wise, shaking like a leaf etc, and I hope this won’t be general attitude to life.. I’m being a little harsh because of course I’m used to the over confidence of Boggle. But it does feel like Bear is a little unnecessarily nervous, the yard gets plenty of horses over from abroad and she said it’s rare to have one who gets quite this trembly and upset. I do not believe this horse has had any form of bad start whatsoever.

I have no doubt he will be absolutely fine very soon and I’m not in a rush et etc I just hope it’s not the way he is when faced with something new or potentially upsetting in general life that’s all. If he’s a nervous/sensitive chap as his general disposition it will be a good learning curve for me as not something I’m used to!

I really really hope nothing happened to him in transit that I don’t know about.
		
Click to expand...

Just to say this sounds incredibly similar when I first bought Arlo, he was very nervous of being mounted despite being broken. He had recently come from Wales and had a few homes in a short time. He remained in some ways a nervous horse on the ground but in no way did it stop me being able to do anything with him, he is a confident ride and just a complete joy in all ways. It did take a bit of time to build his confidence, but it hasn’t effected his ability to be handled/ridden in anyway and his default is not to worry and is a bold horse in most ways. I think with these sorts of horses you just have to approach things in a different way.


----------



## Clodagh (9 March 2020)

'Boggle, Baz and Bear
One stops, one starts, one stares...'

Next?


----------



## Carrottom (9 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			'Boggle, Baz and Bear
One stops, one starts, one stares...'

Next?
		
Click to expand...

The Irish connie, all bright so bonnie,
...


----------



## cauda equina (9 March 2020)

With a lovely bay coat they all share


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 March 2020)

i am so pleased you didnt end up with flash, there was something not right with him and i think you would have had many vet visits.....i liked bear the best of the ones you showed us so am pleased you have got him.  poor little chap, never left home before and then going to different yards and having a long journey on 1 horsebox only to be transferred on to another.  when you look at it from his point of view he is entitled to be scared and nervous.  sometimes it takes quit a while for a horse to settle even if they have just had a short journey from one yard to another so dont be disheartened, i am sure he will soon be calmer....


----------



## OldNag (9 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			'Boggle, Baz and Bear
One stops, one starts, one stares...'

Next?
		
Click to expand...




Carrottom said:



			The Irish connie, all bright so bonnie,
...
		
Click to expand...

... all Michen's, not mine, it's not fair!


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

I LOVE him. Got tons of photos and videos will start new thread in a bit. Certainly not nervous by the end of A couple of hours playing and faffing and sitting in his stable he is beyond adorable and full of cheek.


----------



## Michen (9 March 2020)

Smart!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 March 2020)

🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## southerncomfort (9 March 2020)

He looks fab! 

Sounds like he only behaves for his new mum. 😉 Reckon he knows the other humans aren't *his* human. 😀


----------



## neddy man (9 March 2020)

See Michens new thread " HHO's "Bear" project pony"


----------

